# The "Let's All Complain About BIG DAVE Winning the Rumble" Thread



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

He'll be champ for a few hours just like his previous two reigns.

WWE = Cena, Orton, Batista, Big Show and ADR.

#dealwithit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Well it's good you're giving them that much time, OP. Just make sure to purchase the WWE network before the year ends as well.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

One less Bryan fan telling everyone how great he is by the end of the year hopefully.


----------



## CW270 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> He'll be champ for a few hours just like his previous two reigns.
> 
> WWE = Cena, Orton, Batista, Big Show and ADR.
> 
> #dealwithit


nope he better have a real title reign and not a BS one anything else than I'm done and Vince can shove Cena up his ass.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



G-Rated Is Coming said:


> He'll be champ for a few hours just like his previous two reigns.
> 
> WWE = Cena, Orton, Batista, Big Show and ADR.
> 
> #dealwithit


Reported for gimmick infringement.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Good.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



#dealwithit said:


> Reported for gimmick infringement.


:cena4


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

I wouldn't give them so much time. If he doesn't leave WM30 as WWE World Heavyweight champion. I'm done.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



JAROTO said:


> I wouldn't give them so much time. If he doesn't leave WM30 as WWE World Heavyweight champion. I'm done.


Expect to be disappointed. I already am.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

No you're not.

People always keep coming back, even when they hate the product.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Make it the #57595999595th topic in the past few months complaining about Bryan not being champion. It feels like there are multiple ones daily.

He will become champion, dunno why some people are sooooooo impatient.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Expect to be disappointed. I already am.


Yeah, I'm too. I just think WM30 is a good moment to stop giving WWE a dime. Once Taker retires I'll be 100% done with this crap company.


----------



## BJJHUSH (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

I don't know what I hear more often on this forum...

1. People saying there done with the E if so and so doesnt happen.

2. Sting returning to face Taker ( or anyone who can "threaten" the streak)

3. Cena Heel turn

4. Triple H Burying talent.

I swear I can find one of these four on every page. If you don't like the program change the channel sweetheart. If not, climb on board and enjoy the ride.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

As much as we all love the GOAT, Vince McMahon and Triple H will never have:










As the champion of this company. They're two old men who still believe big + muscles = $$$.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Batista will be WWE Champion after WM30... Don't get your hopes up dreaming of The American Dragon


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



BJJHUSH said:


> I don't know what I hear more often on this forum...
> 
> 1. People saying there done with the E if so and so doesnt happen.
> 
> ...


I try to enjoy it, but I can't anymore.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



JAROTO said:


> I wouldn't give them so much time. If he doesn't leave WM30 as WWE World Heavyweight champion. I'm done.


If that's the case, I'd just stop watching after Batista wins the Rumble this Sunday.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Bye


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Bryan is above the belt anyways and its always been one of his defining characteristics as a wrestler. He is an attraction who will always be worth watching even on the under card b/c you know his match will always deliver. Now if the E wants to elevate their championship then D. Bry is the man to do it, but his career won't be defined by title runs. As we see now he doesn't even need them, so if the E has to put the belt on one of their lesser talents to try desperately to get them over then so be it.

But seeing him called the WWE Championship for a lengthy run will be fantastic.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



Punkholic said:


> If that's the case, I'd just stop watching after Batista wins the Rumble this Sunday.


Not at all because I bought WM30 tickets... fpalm


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

If he doesn't win it by WM it won't even matter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

If there were still two titles by two different champions, you bet Bryan would be at least World champion


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

boy bye.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



CW270 said:


> I'm already sick they keep pushing Cena and their parttimers and treat Daniel Bryan like shit who has been choosing by us the fans to be the face of WWE but they keep saying FU To us.
> 
> I tell WWE This if Bryan not Champion by the end of 2014 than I'm saying FU to them and just quit watching their stale ass product cause its not worth it anymore.


Jesus Christ. It's shit like this that makes me embarrassed to be a Bryan mark. WWE is not treating Bryan like shit. Just because he's not the current world champion in the company doesn't mean he's being treated like shit, and if you were a true Bryan fan, you would be happy with what WWE is doing with him. I would much rather have Bryan put on great matches on a weekly basis than be the champion and rarely do anything. 

You wanna bitch about talent that was treated like shit? Colt cobana, that's a talent that was treated like shit. Bryan is doing what he should be doing. He's getting a lot of lengthy matches and he's doing what he does best, entertain us in the ring. 

If you want to stop watching because of Vince not pushing your favorite wrestler, then you can go ahead with that. It's your loss, because Bryan will still continue to put on excellent matches and the true Bryan fans will be satisfied.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

I mean yes it fucking sucks, I think Bryan's time will come. But no way it's happening before Wrestlemania...which is a damn shame. If it were someone with muscles he'd be booked to win the title by now...

He'll win the title,it'll be after Wrestlemania of course once Batista fucks off to do his movie promotion. He'll probably have a 6-8month reign then lost the title to a heel Roman Reigns, who will probably go on and beat HHH,Orton,and John Cena in a Fatal Four Way at Wrestlemania 31 :jay


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Bryan's whole gimmick is that he's the underdog that WWE won't push. Do you guys not realize that? You are being worked. And the moment he gets a long title run that ruins his gimmick.

Also, since Bryan's fans are mostly the hard-core wrestling obsessives, WWE doesn't believe their threats to stop watching. 

Lance Storm said it best -- Bryan is very popular with hard-cores, but has limited appeal to casuals and the mainstream. That means he doesn't draw new fans. Mostly because he lacks charisma.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

I'm expecting Batista to leave Wrestlemania XXX as champion and then hold the belt until summer, probably turn heel and it's rumoured that he will feud with Punk. I hope Bryan gets his day in the sun by the end of this year too though, it's a mistake to waste him in a match with Sheamus in the midcard when he should probably be in the WM main event.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

That's nice.


But, I really don't understand the point in saying it, since you more than likely won't and more than likely won't even be posting here by the end of the year.



However, LOL if there's a replay of Summerslam, with Sheamus cashing in on Bryan this time. That might drive some Bryan marks to suicide.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah I plan on taking a break after Wrestlemania if we seriously get Bryan vs Seamus and Batista vs Orton for the title. Like... holy shit. Well I should say the Raw after Wrestlemania will be my last for a bit of time, the crowd shitting on everything will be funny at least.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



stonefort said:


> Bryan's whole gimmick is that he's the underdog that WWE won't push. Do you guys not realize that? You are being worked. And the moment he gets a long title run that ruins his gimmick.
> 
> Also, since Bryan's fans are mostly the hard-core wrestling obsessives, WWE doesn't believe their threats to stop watching.
> 
> Lance Storm said it best -- Bryan is very popular with hard-cores, but has limited appeal to casuals and the mainstream. That means he doesn't draw new fans. Mostly because he lacks charisma.


:jordan4

That will be the standard reply for your trolling ass.

I would put you on ignore but your fail troll posts amuse me.

:jordan5


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



CW270 said:


> I'm already sick they keep pushing Cena and their parttimers and treat Daniel Bryan like shit who has been choosing by us the fans to be the face of WWE but they keep saying FU To us.
> 
> I tell WWE This if Bryan not Champion by the end of 2014 than I'm saying FU to them and just quit watching their stale ass product cause its not worth it anymore.


Please tell me how Daniel Bryan is being treated like shit?? He gets air time on Smackdown and Raw and gets praised for his toughness and wrestling ability every time he is on screen..


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



Takers Revenge said:


> Please tell me how Daniel Bryan is being treated like shit?? He gets air time on Smackdown and Raw and gets praised for his toughness and wrestling ability every time he is on screen..


And gets a lot of dick by the sound of it


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

He needs to become champion BEFORE the end of 2014......if not somethings really wrong


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



stonefort said:


> Bryan's whole gimmick is that he's the underdog that WWE won't push. Do you guys not realize that? You are being worked. And the moment he gets a long title run that ruins his gimmick.
> 
> Also, since Bryan's fans are mostly the hard-core wrestling obsessives, WWE doesn't believe their threats to stop watching.
> 
> Lance Storm said it best -- Bryan is very popular with hard-cores, but has limited appeal to casuals and the mainstream. That means he doesn't draw new fans. Mostly because he lacks charisma.


How is this guy not banned for trolling?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



stonefort said:


> Bryan's whole gimmick is that he's the underdog that WWE won't push. Do you guys not realize that? You are being worked. And the moment he gets a long title run that ruins his gimmick.
> 
> Also, since Bryan's fans are mostly the hard-core wrestling obsessives, WWE doesn't believe their threats to stop watching.
> 
> Lance Storm said it best -- Bryan is very popular with hard-cores, but has limited appeal to casuals and the mainstream. That means he doesn't draw new fans. Mostly because he lacks charisma.


Lance Storm is talking shit. Bryan quite clearly has mass appeal but they are not taking full advantage of it due to their wants being different to the fans. WWE cost themselves $ continually with their backstage bullshit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



stonefort said:


> *Bryan's whole gimmick is that he's the underdog that WWE won't push.* Do you guys not realize that? You are being worked. And the moment he gets a long title run that ruins his gimmick.
> 
> Also, since Bryan's fans are mostly the hard-core wrestling obsessives, WWE doesn't believe their threats to stop watching.


thats not his gimmick at all lol

his character is a guy being screwed out of the title by the authority at every turn may it be hhh turning heel and letting randy cash in on him after beating cena for the belt,a fast count that strips him of the title or hbk superkicking him,etc.

daniel bryan embodies that hardworking man that the audiences can relate to and the fans are behind him to watch him topple the authority's champion randy orton



> Lance Storm said it best -- Bryan is very popular with hard-cores, but has limited appeal to casuals and the mainstream. That means he doesn't draw new fans. Mostly because he lacks charisma.


lacks charisma??? did you even watch *Team Hell NO???*

it is not just the hardcore fan base cheering him it is the entire audience even kids like daniel bryan


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Storms not one to talk to much about charisma cause he was pretty bland himself.. Although he did get heel reactions I guess.. Storm was a dynamo in the ring although, better than Bryan Id say..


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Another one of those threads, We will all see you next Monday Night on RAW


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Hopefully other Bryan marks will follow suit, one of them was saying he was bigger than Austin.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Why not just save yourself the trouble and quit watching now?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Saying Bryan is bigger than Austin is just fucking beyond stupid..


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Lol at the mention of Cena considering he's the only who's put over Bryan thus far.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



CW270 said:


> I'm already sick they keep pushing Cena and their parttimers and treat Daniel Bryan like shit who has been choosing by us the fans to be the face of WWE but they keep saying FU To us.
> 
> I tell WWE This if Bryan not Champion by the end of 2014 than I'm saying FU to them and just quit watching their stale ass product cause its not worth it anymore.


No, you'll keep watching.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Na na na na. Na na na na. Hey hey hey. Goodbye


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



Smitson said:


> Lol at the mention of Cena considering he's the only who's put over Bryan thus far.


Orton, Sheamus, Kane, and Christian all say hello.

Oh and so do all three members of the fucking shield.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

C'mon OP. Don't make drastic threats like that. :lmao


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



HHHbkDX said:


> C'mon OP. Don't make drastic threats like that. :lmao


_Give OP a break hes just venting, lol he knows in his heart he will never stop watching no matter how dumb they are. Plus there's something called the WWE Network so hes not going anywhere ever!_:rose1


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Don't like Bryan, but not against a title reign as long as he beats someone realistic. Aka no effing Lesnar's or Batista's. Someone his size. CM Punk.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

I don't know if I'd be done but I don't think I'd be investing in the network any longer. My give a fuck meter for WWE has been quite low but I love WWE too much to just leave.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

i think how wm30 pans out will make me decide whether im just gonna give up on the product or not, admittedly i've struggled to watch a full ppv or 3 hour raw show since around the time of night of champions ppv back in september


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

I don't care if he's champion, i'm sure i'm going to live long enough to see Cena retire, so i'll just count the days.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Cool story, bro. You'll be watching RAW the next day, regardless :yao


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Good riddance.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok then OP.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Just be greatful hes even in the company let alone in the main event picture.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

D Bryan will be champion someday...just not soon. When all the part-timers finally leave and old stars like Big Show and Kane retire, then we still have Cena and Orton. fpalm Those two can only keep it up for so long until WWE has no choice but to push younger guys like Bryan.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

See you on Monday 1/5/15.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



Marrakesh said:


> Lance Storm is talking shit. Bryan quite clearly has mass appeal but they are not taking full advantage of it due to their wants being different to the fans. WWE cost themselves $ continually with their backstage bullshit.


LOL Lance Storm is saying someone doesn't have charisma? Storm is probably the least charismatic person I've seen on tv ever. HE is the antonym of charisma.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Insipid Stonefort's posts are insipid. Please provide link showing Lance Storm criticizing Bryan and drawing conclusion that Bryan lacks charisma. Storm likes Bryan and has always been respectful of him, so I'll believe it when I see it. Plus provide the entire conversation Storm was having to provide the proper context. It shouldnt be too hard for you to do this because, clearly, all your posts are done in good faith.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

It will take something outrageous for me to stop watching, and as big a fan as I am of Daniel Bryan him not winning the title this year is nowhere near enough to keep me from watching.


----------



## Yeezus Christ (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Oh look, a stupid ...... asshurt over his talentless hero not being champion on a fake show.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



Yeezus Christ said:


> Oh look, a stupid ...... asshurt over his talentless hero not being champion on a fake show.


I don't think Bryan's talent-less. But I wouldn't stop watching if he doesnt win the title soon.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

'Talentless' haha.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Okay
Bye then


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

thats right, this is 2014.

we NEED hogan, Flair, Sting, the New Age outlaws, part timers like bastita, brock etc taking the spot light of those working their ass of all year long.

Young talented and liked ?

sorry Sandow, Ziggler, rhode, Bryan.....get jobbing

Welcome to WWE 2014


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

Id rather see the part timers anyway..


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

there is no doubt brock is entertaining and some rubbish on the full time roster, but surely the WWE should be promoting what they have not washed , aged and part timers


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



The High King said:


> thats right, this is 2014.
> 
> we NEED hogan, Flair, Sting, the New Age outlaws, part timers like bastita, brock etc taking the spot light of those working their ass of all year long.
> 
> ...


Or maybe Vince is just trying to raise awareness to past, present, & future customers for his new WWE Network that will be launching next month....


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

how by bringing back a hobbled and crocked joke in kevin nash who promptly chucks out Jack Swagger


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*










Seriously though, I didn't like that ending.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

I disagree TS, Brock is money no matter what he does on TV and he is not old, I believe he is only a year or so older than Punk, Batista however...ISN'T.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

Fans made it clear they hate it and like the young guys. WWE better be ready because they will be torn apart by smarks for the next two months. 

Boo'ing their big returning star like that was a huge message sent by the fans to Vince.


----------



## vinsanity71 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

I believe it was ADR but nobody knew him then. The Rumble match was boring and not much excitement to it and when it came to number 26 the remaining participants were very predictable in Batista, Big E and Rey since they were mentioned to be in the match and have yet to appear thus eliminating the element of surprise. 

Poor decision by WWE. At least have these guys come earlier to make the audience think that there might a surprise entrant. The crowd was really disappointed that Bryan was not in the match and they booed the hell out of the remaining stars which is unfair but understandable. 

I think another poor decision was not having Punk last until the last two before any interference. He was the only remaining guy with at least a small shot of winning and once he got eliminated it was clear that Batista is winning. 

My only hope is for Lesnar to win the title and face Batista at Mania but that doesn't look to be the plan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

Reigns is over with the crowd bastita the part timer is not...bastista wins
Nash old crocked and useless flings out swagger
Bryan another who is over loses clean and rumble shot
" midgets in the 30 man rumble
Bradshaws appearance a joke...but as another part timer guess that was to be expect.

and to think we still have flair hogan and sting to come throught the build up to wrestlemania.

aint watched a wwwe event in weeks and was never gonna miss the rumble though, raw can fuck off again as my next viewing of any wwe will be wrestlemania only because its the big show of the year


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

The guy is a Legend and gave everything he gave to the Company
and now,He has back and getting booed? 

What's the hell is going on?:side::side:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: What's wrong the Fans? Batista is a Legend and deserve the Respet like The Rock*

I for one am getting tired of the "guy who comes back wins the Rumble" angle.

I think the fans wanted different and what they got was same old crap.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What's wrong the WWE fans? Batista is a Legend and deserve the Respect like The R*

I agree with the premise. He should be shown respect. But I disagree that he is like the Rock. The fact that people turned on the Rock says a lot about people on this forum. And it's no surprise it happened to Batista.


----------



## Mr.HaSu (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: What's wrong the WWE fans? Batista is a Legend and deserve the Respect like The R*

Yes, the guy that can't wrestle and has the personality of a clam... What a guy.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: What's wrong the WWE fans? Batista is a Legend and deserve the Respect like The R*

OP i wholeheartedly agree. I for one cannot wait to see Batista vs whoever I really hope it's John Cena. Imagine how POETIC that would be damn


----------



## sabrefan1979 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: What's wrong with Batista?he is a Legend and deserve the Respect like The Rock*

Batista sucks the guys 45 years old his time has come and passed plus to say he's even on the level of a guy like the Rock is a very silly statement he isn't even close. I\m glad the fans were booing tonight, I would have been too if I were there.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

He may have given his all but that was a decade ago. His time is up and the wwe isn't listening to what people want. It isn't 2006, I can understand why the crowd shit on Batista and orton and cena. Christ its 2014 people want something fresh. Dont see the issue here. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What's wrong with Batista and fans?he isLegend and deserve more Respect like The*

Is this some sort of joke?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista and fans?he is legend and deserve more Respect like The*

He's already won the Royal Rumble and became a multi-time WWE and World Heavyweight Champion. He's been there and done that. I feel that a lot of people and myself wanted someone fresh to be that guy, that guy being either Reigns, Punk, or Bryan. I was really disappointed with the finish to be honest.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista and fans?he is legend and deserve more Respect like The*

He PUT OVER DANIEL BRYAN. When he was going to leave the WWE, he was supposed to beat Bryan in a complete squash match but refused...


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista and fans?he is legend and deserve more Respect like The*

Whoever won was getting booed. It's not his time, most people agree that it's Bryan's.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista and fans?he is legend and deserve more Respect like The*

He was sucking wind jogging into the ring

Nothing will change until Daniel Bryan wins the WWE Title and has a reign

Then the hazing chants end


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista and fans?he is legend and deserve more Respect like The*



checkcola said:


> He was sucking wind jogging into the ring
> 
> Nothing will change until Daniel Bryan wins the WWE Title and has a reign
> 
> Then the hazing chants end


And those chants will only intensify in the coming weeks as they are having some RAWs in some smark zones.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista and fans?he is legend and deserve more Respect like The*

I'm neutral on Bryan and a fan of Batista but I can see that many fans wanted Bryan to win, and add in the fact that Batista just returned and it's no wonder there are boos.

If WWE wanted him to be a face, they did this all wrong.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

Rumble winners since 2011
Alberto Del Rio
Sheamus
Cena
Batista

pathetic.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

i mean, i can't found any fucking logic on that, everybody knew that he wasn't going to win and to be worse, he was basically called as the number 30 before he comes out!

Is like all the purpose was to screw it even more.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

lol :lmao

Rock is on a whole other level than Batista, it's not even a comparison, fans respect him much MUCH more, and tonight proved that, this was Batista's second appearance in over 4 years and he got legit heat

trust me, the fans are willing to give The Rock a million passes before they give Batista one


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

It was the ultimate "fuck you" to the fans.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Yeah, I don't get that at all. It really killed the rest of the match for me regardless of the ending. Rey is cool, but #30??? Come on WWE, give us something to cheer for.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



Soulrollins said:


> i mean, i can't found any fucking logic on that, everybody knew that he wasn't going to win and to be worse, he was basically called as the number 30 before he comes out!
> 
> Is like all the purpose was to screw it even more.


its because his knees were shot, plus I think Vince thought everyone loves Rey when DB doesn't come out, no one will boo him and they did anyways.

The real F you to the fans was not having DB in the RR but have Torito.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

what point?

here's the point

:vince :flip


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Make people realize that Bryan was not coming out, therefore pissing them off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Never heard Rey booed so much :lol
The cheer when he was thrown out was great


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

I felt a bit sorry for Mysterio to be honest.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

There's only one person whose mind is twisted enough to understand such a calculating swerve. :russo


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

The crowd was wrong to boo Mysterio. This is probably his last few months with the company and his last big moment and they boo him. Wow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

The Rock will forever be lightyears ahead of Batista. The attempt of comparison is insulting to The Rock and I'm not even a Rock fan.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

They thought he'd get a babyface pop. They were wrong.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

No, everyone knew Del Rio was winning it in 2011. It was obvious.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*



wwffans123 said:


> The guy is a Legend and gave everything he gave to the Company
> and now,He has back and getting booed?
> 
> What's the hell is going on?


Batista is far from a legend. That is like calling Kevin Nash a legend.

Legends are guys like Hogan, Flair, Rock, Austin, and Harley Race.


Batista is no where near their class.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista and fans?he is legend and deserve more Respect like The*



Pikesburgh said:


> He PUT OVER DANIEL BRYAN. When he was going to leave the WWE, he was supposed to beat Bryan in a complete squash match but refused...


:kobe

He also said Bryan didn't deserve to be WHC...thus why i'm sure he finds this current situation fucking hilarious. He sees Bryan as a good hand,and nothing more. Batista much like HHH are loving the fact they're pissing the "smarks" off yet apparently they fail to realize guys like Punk,Bryan are beyond that right now.

This guy comes back after 4 fucking years,gets put into the Main Event spotlight when clearly fans want Bryan in that spot...Batista is gonna be on limit RAW, and then leave sometime in the summer where Punk or Bryan will get their moment to shine to carry the load while the "stars Brock,and Batista go on hiatus.

I now see how Punk fans felt when The Rock came back...

What makes this worst are the fans don't want Batista hogging up the title picture. He isn't a enough star to comeback and hog up the title scene.

WWE are smart too, they know as long as they give Punk,and Bryan matches on RAW we'll continue to watch. 

Batista isn't even an establish Hollywood star like The Rock was, yet I bet one of those corporate analysts assumed since The Rock did action flicks and Batista is in an action flick then people will purchase Wrestlemania.

This is worst than Cena winning.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

vinces fault for putting mysterio in a situation where whoever was in that situation other than bryan would get booed


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

Slid Rock in last year. They're sliding Batista in now. Does @WWE not trust the talent that carries them all year? DanielBryan CMPunk


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

What a total mark, The Rock is a true legend and he is 4 years younger than Batista. That just shows how great the Rock was back in his day.

Batista was the wrong person to win. Him winning was a disgrace and he should seriously feel bad about it. I cannot believe a 45 year old will be maineventing Wrestlemania this year. His time has long gone. 

Its time for the new age wrestlers to take over.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

I could forgive this if we get heel Batista. But from now on Punk Bryan and Reigns are the only faces. Everyone else is a GOAT heel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



Enigmal said:


> It was the ultimate "fuck you" to the fans.


There were three "fuck you" entrants, JBL, El Torito and Khali. Rey was expected to be in the Rumble, he just happened to come out at the worst possible time. Three wasted spots, _that_ is the "fuck you" not Mysterio who by all accounts deserved to be in there.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*



true rebel said:


> I could forgive this if we get heel Batista. But from now on Punk Bryan and Reigns are the only faces. Everyone else is a GOAT heel
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> The crowd was wrong to boo Mysterio. This is probably his last few months with the company and his last big moment and they boo him. Wow.


Well wwe should not have been dumb enough to not put bryan in the rumble. I feel bad for rey but the crowd wanted bryan. 

I guess wwe thought the crowd would cheer rey cause it is rey. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Who cares? It was a spot in the rumble. I don't know why so many are shitting on Rey. He didn't control whether DB was in the Rumble.

You wanna be mad at something? Be mad at DB not being in it. Be mad at them wasting spots on JBL and a midget in a bull costume.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

Sorry the crowd doesn't want a guy pushing fifty who had his hey day nearly a decade ago to be shoved down our throats. How dense can some of you be?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

A 45 year old has-been that already had his time 4 years ago that acts like a 13 year boy lashing out at his parents on his twitter deserves respect? 

I respect him for putting his body on line every time he wrestles but he's a major egotistical prick. He deserves to be booed.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Yea, Rey's a beast but that timing was WOAT worthy.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista and fans?he is legend and deserve more Respect like The*



Pikesburgh said:


> He PUT OVER DANIEL BRYAN. When he was going to leave the WWE, he was supposed to beat Bryan in a complete squash match but refused...


Dude fuck off with repeating that over and over. Batista is a bitch, his time has come and gone. He's no legend.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

They did that on purpose. But the negative reaction he got was unfair.

Although it was from the same people that belligerently cheered for Dolph Ziggler. :HHH2


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

No way was this to get a babyface pop. They simply put him in that spot because they knew the crowd would be pissed and Mysterio is the one guy that doesn't get longterm problems with stuff like that. The crowd didn't boo the wrestler Mysterio for being the wrestler Mysterio, and from tomorrow on he will get his standard face reactions again, he was just the (perfect -.-) buffer to catch the anger and frustration of the crowd


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

He could barely lift his leg to knee someone. He was gassed in minutes.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> He could barely lift his leg to knee someone. He was gassed in minutes.


The Rock does too,but he got cheered as winner at Rumble match vs Punk


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*



wwffans123 said:


> The guy is a Legend and *gave everything he gave to the Company*
> and now,He has back and getting booed?
> 
> What's the hell is going on?


"gave everything he gave to the Company"? anyways, to answer your question, Batista always sucked. What is going on is that HHH, Stephanie want to send a message to the locker room that in order to make it far in the WWE now, you must have a physique like Batista and be over 6 feet tall. The fans booed Batista not because he sucks, but due to the way the outcome of the Royal Rumble match was headed. The crowd saw right through that. Fans are no longer going to accept terrible booking, especially by Stephanie and Paul (HHH). Vince McMahon is probably not too happy with the crowd's reaction, but that's partially his fault. You can't blame the crowd for the presentation and product that was in front of them. It's all about "Entertainment", and the truth is there was not much of it. Whoever botched the PPV should be legitimately fired.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

I kinda felt sad for Mysterio, but honestly I understand why the fans were disappointed. They all wanted D-Bryan.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*



wwffans123 said:


> The guy is a Legend and gave everything he gave to the Company
> and now,He has back and getting booed?
> 
> What's the hell is going on?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



TheWeasel said:


> I felt a bit sorry for Mysterio to be honest.


So did I, but in all honesty no matter who it was, they were gonna get booed.


----------



## goblin elf (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

ANYONE other than bryan at 30 was gonna get boo'd out of the building tonight


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

I like Batista and I am happy he is back.. 

I just think Batista shouldn't be the main event.. and attraction for the wrestlemania..

He is 45 years old and it is time for younger guys and fulltime wrestlers like Punk and Bryan to take over. They are mostly liked by everyone and all the fans.. It is time they take over. 

Batista had his chance.. he main evented wrestlemania.. so it is time that he works in the side.. A match against Lesoner should have been good enough for him..


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

He's coming back to take a main event spot after being away for four years. Taking the spot of guys who spent the last four years busting their asses to get to where they are and he just walks in and main events Mania.

With Rock/Brock it was different, people were watering at the mouth for them to return, haven't heard anyone say "man if only Batista were to come back"


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

umm have some of you not seen past royal rumbles?? the number 30 spot is nothing special in terms of a "super surprise entrant"
its just a kayfabe best spot to be in that's all


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

It's because he drew the #30 ball. :troll


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

I wish Vince made himself number 30, and he just came out, walked down to the ring and then put himself over the top rope and walked back behind the curtain. All with a big grin on his face :cheer


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*The Real Loser Of The Night*

Ok, I know most posters on here are bitching and complaining about Daniel Bryan not participating in the royal rumble match and logicallly not winning, but to me the real loser of the night was no other than CM Punk.

With the support to Daniel Bryan growing each day CM Punk's status is getting more hurt. You could say : "CM Punk gets cheered and his name is chanted anyway", but I think after tonight WWE will find a reason to overlooked him. He was not competing with the Cenas, Ortons, Reigns etc, he will never fill that "big, good lookin, biffed up" guy on the roster, he played the part of being the "alternative" to those guys, but now that Bryan is playing that roll...what's left for CM Punk?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Nah the real losers of tonight are Orton, Batista and Cena, the big three of WWE shit upon a crowd who wanted a Guy who WWE don't want to push.
Punk got a reaction but yeah he's not getting the massive pops like he did early in his WWE title reign.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

The guy is on a clear trajectory towards a collision with the authority. He'll be just fine.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

The losers were the fans. No matter what, those men are highly paid professionals.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

He's just wandering around the card right now.

CM Punk doesn't have a clear cut program yet. It's not like Kane/Punk is a program people get excited for.

Once it's established we're getting Punk/HHH at Mania, I think people people will get into him more.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Rey Mysterio. Poor guy, first time he ever got booed in WWE. :lol


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

It doesn't really matter, he won't renew his contract in July


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Daniel Bryan stole all of Punk's fans. It's kinda funny. The two most over-rated guys on the roster stealing each other's fans.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

CM Punk couldn't care less about this rasslin' thing anymore. Live the guy alone!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Hopefully he'll return to the fore-front when he starts his feud with HHH. If Bryan has success and Punk leaves, Punk will be even more popular than ever when he comes back, probably even favoured over Bryan. He just needs a change after WM either way though imo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



stonefort said:


> Daniel Bryan stole all of Punk's fans. It's kinda funny. The two most over-rated guys on the roster stealing each other's fans.


Daniel Bryan overrated? :ti


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Real loser? Anybody who wasted there time watching this borefest...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



Natecore said:


> The guy is on a clear trajectory towards a collision with the authority. He'll be just fine.


And by "Authority", you mean Kane? Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I saw. If you expect that to somehow become a Punk/HHH feud then you haven't been watching what's been happening to Daniel Bryan since SummerSlam.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Punk will be the greatest beneficiary of the Bryan supporters' angst.

He's going to go pipe bomb again, and just like Cena he will use how the Authority kept Bryan down and have buried him (against the fans' wishes, which isn't Best for Business) as one of his main talking points. So he'll get the rub for speaking for ... I almost said We the People.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

I agree, the real losers are Cena, Orton and especially Batista. I would add HHH and Stephanie if Vince still has the guts to do something about it.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



Punter said:


> Daniel Bryan overrated? :ti


90k PPV buyrates

:ti


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Serves him right. Bryan busts his ass day in and day out to get to where he is. Punk has been handed everything he has ever accomplished in the WWE and look what is happening now. Punk is as unmotivated as ever and is constantly threatening retirement and probably will end up retiring within the next year or two. When one of your top guys NEEDS to be forcefully motivated and you have another guy that is genuinely getting over because of hard work and determination, it's easy to figure out who you should be pushing forward. If the WWE's roster wasn't so thin, Punk would be long gone. He's living off a reputation he made 3 years ago and he only got over because he broke the fourth wall. I don't see Daniel Bryan shooting on anyone to get cheered.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Punk is facing Big Daddy H at Mania. He'll be fine. :HHH2


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



Alim said:


> Serves him right. Bryan busts his ass day in and day out to get to where he is. *Punk has been handed everything he has ever accomplished in the WWE* and look what is happening now. Punk is as unmotivated as ever and is constantly threatening retirement and probably will end up retiring within the next year or two. When one of your top guys NEEDS to be forcefully motivated and you have another guy that is genuinely getting over because of hard work and determination, it's easy to figure out who you should be pushing forward. If the WWE's roster wasn't so thin, Punk would be long gone. He's living off a reputation he made 3 years ago and he only got over because he broke the fourth wall. I don't see Daniel Bryan shooting on anyone to get cheered.


Really??? Handed everything?? Are you high? Punk was never supposed to even make the main roster, and if Paul Heyman didn't bring him up he would have been released. Punk has never been a favorite of the higher ups and never will be. Even if he is unmotivated he always goes out and has a great match more often than a horrible match. Talk about handed everything and unmotivated? Batista, Cena, and Orton.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



FlemmingLemming said:


> And by "Authority", you mean Kane? Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I saw. If you expect that to somehow become a Punk/HHH feud then you haven't been watching what's been happening to Daniel Bryan since SummerSlam.


I have to agree i can only see it being HHH vs Punk if Kane takes on Punk at EC instead.. I would rather see Punk in that Chamber myself though as i was really excited for them only having one (having two hurt one of them prior). Now i am not to sure mainly because of the RR disappointment and the fact there is no one i want to see face Batista for the title at Mania other than maybe Lesnar?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Punk will be fine, his contract is up in July. He can return in 4 years and win the Rumble.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*

Hope Batista getting better


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

No. The real losers are the current and future stars of the company. Having Batista come back the week before the Rumble, and winning it after being gone for four years tells you they have no faith in the current roster. As hard as these guys work, it's a slap in the face.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



backpackstunner said:


> Real loser? Anybody who wasted there time watching this borefest...


Did you watch it?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

I really wanted Punk to win the Rumble, Punk vs Randy at Mania for the title and Lesnar vs Batista, Bryan vs HHH is the way I would've went with

Bryan vs HHH is more fitting at the moment, but if it happens now Punk wouldn't have a high profile match to go with, unless he gets a rematch against Lesnar and Taker gets Cena, but I really don't care for PPV rematches in a span less than 8 months especially considering that it would be an obvious result

oh well, E gonna E


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> Really??? Handed everything?? Are you high? Punk was never supposed to even make the main roster, and if Paul Heyman didn't bring him up he would have been released. Punk has never been a favorite of the higher ups and never will be. Even if he is unmotivated he always goes out and has a great match more often than a horrible match. Talk about handed everything and unmotivated? Batista, Cena, and Orton.


Punk's not a favorite of the higher ups...? That's why he got to verbally berate the likes of Triple H, Vince McMahon, and John Cena on live television. And because he's always in the doghouse that's why he got the longest WWE title reign of the modern era right?

When was the last time Punk had a good match? SS against Lesnar


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

I really hope someone in the crowd got Batista's meltdown after the PPV.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



InTheAirTonight said:


> 90k PPV buyrates
> 
> :ti


Yes. Because Survivor Series 2013 (which had Orton/Big Show and Cena/Del Rio for the titles) did such gang buster numbers :kobe9


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Legend really? Wow that word gets tossed around a lot these days. I guess in a B era a B wrestler is a legend. :batista4


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Batista is getting booed by the sci fi loving fans OH NO TIME TO BAND TOGETHER AND WATCH BIG BANG THEORY GUYS.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



InTheAirTonight said:


> 90k PPV buyrates
> 
> :ti



Money in the Bank '13- 199,000 
Money in the Bank '12- 188,000
Money in the Bank '11- 195,000
Money in the Bank '10- 165,000


Summerslam '13- 296,000
Summerslam '11- 296,000

Night of Champions '13- 175,000
Night of Champions '12- 185,000
Night of Champions '11- 169,000
Night of Champions '10- 165,000 

Hell in a Cell '13- 212,000
Hell in a Cell '12- 200,000
Hell in a Cell '11- 180,000
Hell in a Cell '10- 210,000


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

The Rock is an ACTUAL movie star and an ACTUAL WWE Legend.

Batista is kind of a move star and kind of a WWE Legend.

That's the difference...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



> On his way back up the ramp, Batista got into a verbal altercation with a disgruntled fan who flipped him off. Batista could be seen on the big screen telling the fan that he'd snap him in half and then flipped the fan off while still on the big screen. He then mockingly did the "Yes!" chant at the top of the ramp while fans peppered him with boos. However, instead of using his pointer fingers, he used his middle fingers and flipped the crowd off.
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ter-wwe-royal-rumble-ppv/#jFE0tQaC3lDuWb8t.99


Definitely deserving of 'respect'


----------



## Broadside (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

I don't think it's a personal slight against Batista. To me it appears that the WWE fans are genuinely growing tired of the 'Old Guard' still being pushed long after their primes. You can have stars of the past doing nostalgic runs like Goldust is now, so long as they have their niche. As soon as they start getting put in spots that should be reserved for up and coming full time performers then the crowd will turn, no matter how popular they once were. Daniel Bryan is antithesis of this ongoing booking trend and that's why he's been embraced so wholeheartedly.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Well for one, The Rock has probably left a sour taste in everybody's mouth. His WWE title reign was abysmal at best. People thought it would be cool to see him with the strap one last time, but no, it was god damn awful, and people won't want to see a repeat with Batista.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



checkcola said:


> Definitely deserving of 'respect'


It's a sad move from him, but it's not like the crowd deserves any better either. They take a shit on and disrespect so many talent, so why are they owed any 'respect'?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



Jmacz said:


> The Rock is an ACTUAL movie star and an ACTUAL WWE Legend.
> 
> Batista is kind of a move star and kind of a WWE Legend.
> 
> That's the difference...


Rock was the top grossing actor of 2013. Batista has been in a handful of straight-to-DVD movies and has of today had 3 supporting roles in actual Hollywood movies. 

Rock is Top 5 most over wrestler of all time. Batista got a decent pop as a face with the aide of Smackdown's edited audio. 

That's a HUGE difference.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Was SummerSlam 2012 an outlier in buy rates? imo. BNB should have been in the PPV.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

They kind of look alike nowadays.



















Brother's from another motha.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> It's a sad move from him, but it's not like the crowd deserves any better either. They take a shit on and disrespect so many talent, so why are they owed any 'respect'?


They are the reason the man's a star. Also, WWE prides itself in being PG. It's supposed to be a family show, by their own standards. I don't think I'd want my young nephew seeing some rioded up man flipping the bird at the crowd. Ah what do I know. Maybe he's completely justified. :$


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

So, I'm not going to try and use any Royal Rumble rage in this thread. Granted, I feel it's more than warranted after the shit product they've produced tonight, but I'm trying to keep that out of the way. 

It is relative, however. With Batista's Royal Rumble win, we can obviously tell WWE does want to push this man. Why? Because they feel he brings the star power! He'll bring the ratings in from everywhere! People will tune in to see the animal! The problem is.... no, they really won't. 

Normally, I hate being that guy. That guy that has to be the ratings arguer. I'm not going to try and be that guy. I'm going to try and be that guy that is reasonable and try to figure out how WWE has this misconception that Batista is going to bring in star power that truly validates him for getting a Royal Rumble win and all these things he's been handed. 

First off, let's get something straight. He was not as big as John Cena is now during the course of "05 - 10" . Little history lesson. The man debuted in 2002, as Deacon Batista. Later on during his career, he would be part of the faction known as "Evolution". Come around early 05, Triple H didn't like how Batista was a threat around the Royal Rumble time. He didn't want Batista to enter, he did anyway, Batista won, stupid fake JBL feud came after when HHH got someone to run him over with JBL's limo, Tista found out, HHH - Tista WM for title blah blah. Then he won it. This is the misconception that he was SUPER OVER. 

He wasn't. During that time of 05 - 10, people did cheer crazy for him. He was definitely over. Not super over. Jeff Hardy could even be considered more super over than Batista in some of those moments, and that's saying something. It's not hate on Batista, I enjoyed his run back then. But he was never this super over guy that was the John Cena of this period. Furthermore, I'd almost say the gigantic pops for the guy ended during somewhere around 08. Then came the heel run, then went the super overness. That's not a guy who is super over when at the first tints of him being a heel, the crowd massively boos him. Then again, he also played the cheap heat tactic of "I don't care about Eddie.". 

That doesn't make him a mega star. That's not making him a ground breaking "WOAAAAAAAAAAAH" type of guy that some people are trying to defend him out to be. I'm not saying I'm an expert, I'm saying I know from what I remember and I'm subject to be proven wrong, that when I was watching wrestling during those days, he was over but not nearly as over as some people are trying to say. 


So, onto this idea he can bring star power? How? Sure as hell not from his MMA run, whatever the fuck that was. The guy got his ass kicked multiple times, then left. He's no Lesnar. He's not bringing in anything from there. Maybe a couple of buddies he met when working out and training for his MMA matches. As for his movie career? What movie career? Being the side brute that either gets killed off easily or doesn't even get his name put on the DVD? My favorite movie he's in so far was "WRONG SIDE OF TOWN" with R.V.D. He was fun to watch, but let's not act like he's massively known now. In fact, his major movie isn't out yet. "Guardians Of The Galaxy" will be big, I know for a fact I'm going to love his character, but it's still not going to equal Rock like star power. 

That's going to take a lot of build up, and it's also going to take a lot more acting chops than Batista currently has to offer. 

So where's this idea he's pulling in people? He wasn't the Attitude Era guy. He's no Stone Cold, Rock, or hell even Jericho. He's not bringing in people from the past. He might bring in a few who's interested. But most of the people I know who were excited for Batista, me included, were still watching at the time being. 



The guy has been a flop since he's returned. To me? He's not bad in the ring. I'm glad to see him back. I feel he still could've been a legitimate ass kicker in the RR match. Hell, they still could have had him request a title shot. 

But to give this guy, a RR win. To have this man, main event WM 30? Is absolutely stupid. This is the 30th anniversary of WM, and Batista is in it. This isn't The Rock. This isn't Stone Cold. This is Batista. And the guy isn't staying around all the time. No, he's going to eventually have to tour out for Guardians Of The Galaxy. Conventions. Interviews. Openings. So, even more than ever, he's a filler champ. 

Basically, this whole thread is trying to figure out what WWE really sees in this guy. What are they aiming to get out of him that's realistically possible? I'm not trying to disregard the credit that is around Batista. I'm trying to figure out what the hell they see that I'm apparently not seeing. Maybe someone can fill me in here.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

Worst decision in WWE history. The crowd reaction says it all.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Punk is about to feud with HHH and you're saying he's the real loser?!? :ti


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Why would he need "their" respect? I'm sure he could care less about these indy marks when he carries Raw again tomorrow night with the 3.6 ratings that it will gain.

:bigdave


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> It's a sad move from him, but it's not like the crowd deserves any better either. They take a shit on and disrespect so many talent, so why are they owed any 'respect'?


Those people shitting on Batista are the ones that have allowed him to waltz back in and get a 7-figure salary. You take it in stride, thank the universe (not the WWE one, the actual universe), and count your money. You don't throw a hissy fit and show how insecure you really are.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



JC00 said:


> Those people shitting on Batista are the ones that have allowed him to waltz back in and get a 7-figure salary. You take it in stride, thank the universe, and count your money. You don't throw a hissy fit and show how insecure you really are.


Yep. At least John Cena takes the clowning like a man and breaks character and starts flipping off fans.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

No Royal Rumble rage?

Use it. Feel the hate. Join us on the dark side.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Batista is a big guy, thats why he was so over back in the day, but now we are in a new era where people enjoy storylines and stuff, sadly batista cant deliver those, he has no charisma or mis skills at all


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

They probably promised him the Rumble win and WM main event in about October as a condition of him coming back, not realizing the implications at the time. That's all I can think. About the same time that they thought it would be a good idea to push Big Show into the main event at Survivor Series.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> It's a sad move from him, but it's not like the crowd deserves any better either. They take a shit on and disrespect so many talent, so why are they owed any 'respect'?


Voicing your displeasure is disrespecting now?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*



x78 said:


> They probably promised him the Rumble win and WM main event in about October as a condition of him coming back, not realizing the implications at the time. That's all I can think. About the same time that they thought it would be a good idea to push Big Show into the main event at Survivor Series.


That's honestly the only thing I could possibly think of. 

I don't see how they gain anything by this. In fact, all they seemingly did was waste their 30th anniversary of Wrestlemania on Batista.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

The fans are not dumb. They know what happened last year with The Rock's horrible title run, and now we are going to get that again with Batista. Two years in a row, a guy that is not a full-time wrestler is MAin Eventing WrestleMania. That is the problem. Batista was never Super Over, he was never the TOP guy, in fact, if Brock would have never left, he probably would have never been anything. He is a roided up jackass that only went into wrestling to become a star. He has no respect for the business. The guys that bust their ass each and every day and now have to sit on the sidelines when a guy past his prime and on a limited schedule gets to main event another Mania. Its sad. The fans have had enough. That whole arena was pissed, and not everyone was a "smark". Nobody wanted to see him win. It is just stupid. Thats why fans are hating on Batista. He got no reaction on Raw, no reaction tonight.. Fucking Kevin Nash got a better reaction than he did


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



> On his way back up the ramp, Batista got into a verbal altercation with a disgruntled fan who flipped him off. Batista could be seen on the big screen telling the fan that he'd snap him in half and then flipped the fan off while still on the big screen. He then mockingly did the "Yes!" chant at the top of the ramp while fans peppered him with boos. However, instead of using his pointer fingers, he used his middle fingers and flipped the crowd off.


what a king :lmao


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Batista is an arrogant prick. Thats it. He used the WWE to become a star, thats it. He has zero respect.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

There was nothing wrong with his run until he won the Rumble.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

HAHAHHAA Most watched raw in almost a year and you guys don't think Batista is a draw?! I remember back when he was at the top, there would be people who wouldn't touch this "fake childish shit" and would tune in just to watch "the animal" destroy someone. You guys are delusional and this is why you don't own a big company. *The OP didn't even say he was as good as The Rock* but he does deserve the respect similarly like The Rock did for the mainstream attention he gets.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Jumping Jeff Farmer will not put up with this he will go full force!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

The Rock is a bigger legend and bigger star in and out of the business than Batista wishes he could be.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



RatedR10 said:


> The Rock is a bigger legend and bigger star in and out of the business than Batista wishes he could be.


This isn't even what the thread is about?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

You answered it yourself. They're seriously delusional to think that Batista is going to bring the type of interest that The Rock has brought before.

I don't know what the fuck they were thinking by doing this.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

He was never the TOP GUY. Thats why he was on the B Brand. Was he over? Yes. Of course he was. Was he The Man? Was he the top guy? No of course not. He was over but he was never Super Over. Plenty of guys out popped him in his days as champ. And the most watched RAW? Yeah it was. But was it all about Batista? Hell no. Not even close.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

They should be building young talents, instead of putting over 45 year old guy.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

The WWE didn't even pull this stunt with The Rock who is a hundred more times stronger in star power and an actual legitimate legend. 

IT'S HIS FIRST MATCH BACK and he is main eventing WRESTLEMANIA, while fans are begging for someone else on the roster to get the spot.

Batista is not Steve Austin whom this would have worked with.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> He was never the TOP GUY. Thats why he was on the B Brand. Was he over? Yes. Of course he was. Was he The Man? Was he the top guy? No of course not. He was over but he was never Super Over. Plenty of guys out popped him in his days as champ. And the most watched RAW? Yeah it was. But was it all about Batista? Hell no. Not even close.


The only reason people tuned in was to catch the animal in action don't kid yourself, hence why the show kicked off with him derpina


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

This is the most talented roster WWE has ever had, and yet they still rely on Batista, Cena, and Lesnar. All these talented young guys that can carry the company and have 5 star matches every day, but yet, they rely on the old guard. IT doesnt make sense. People want change, people want new faces. In everything, not just WWE, but in all sports.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

He'll get respect when guys who have been around for years busting their ass don't get pushed down the card to accommodate for his wants and needs.

And don't compare him and Rock, there nothing alike. Rock is GOAT material, Batista is far from it.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

HAHA. Right, I think it was more due to the fact that Bryan turned on the Wyatt Family is why people tuned in,


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> This is the most talented roster WWE has ever had, and yet they still rely on Batista, Cena, and Lesnar. All these talented young guys that can carry the company and have 5 star matches every day, but yet, they rely on the old guard. IT doesnt make sense. People want change, people want new faces. In everything, not just WWE, but in all sports.


So your saying there should be no legends anymore? Don't create legends, create fashions of the moment... childish ones like "yes yes yes! gimmicks. woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo this forum is gold tonight.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Here's what's wrong with Batista. 

They had to pump in cheers for his win. 

Says everything to me. 

And I'm tired of the comments that "fans should cheer for someone" ... Who the fuck cares about anyone else at this point? You guys have no clue what's going on here. 

Even _Austin _is going to get booed if he gets booked to beat Bryan, or an angle is developed where Bryan is screwed one more time. Bryan is that over. If you can't understand it, then you have no clue about why people pick their favourites and stick with them.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> HAHA. Right, I think it was more due to the fact that Bryan turned on the Wyatt Family is why people tuned in,


Uhhh what? People didn't know that was going to happen, it was Batista that was built up for a month? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Batista and his shriveled up penis head ain't getting any of my respect. Cheats on his cancer stricken wife and gives the crowd the middle finger? Fuck him. Go tear a quad before WM and do me a favor.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



PaigeTurner said:


> Uhhh what? People didn't know that was going to happen, it was Batista that was built up for a month? :lmao:lmao:lmao


Bryan turned on the Wyatts the week before and the show ended with the whole building popping for Bryan.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Batista had a few good feuds, in a 5 year run of crap. Most of the time he was in mediocre, forgetful feuds on SD. So no, he doesn't deserve the same recognition as Lesner or Rock.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



PaigeTurner said:


> So your saying there should be no legends anymore? Don't create legends, create fashions of the moment... childish ones like "yes yes yes! gimmicks. woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo this forum is gold tonight.


The term legend gets thrown around a lot now. Is Batista a legend? IMO, no he is not. Was he a great superstar? Yes. But not a legend. And I am not saying we don't need legends, but they should not be the main focus. Legends are nice and they serve their purpose. But letting a guy that has been gone and never even thought of to come back and be thrown into the WWE Championship on the biggest show of the year? That is just stupid. Should it be Bryan? IDK. Punk? Maybe. All i am saying is its 2014, and Cena Orton Batista and Lesnar are the main focus. What about the future? You need to groom stars for the future. Let the young guys have their run and see if they can get ratings. See if they can deliver.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> The term legend gets thrown around a lot now. Is Batista a legend? IMO, no he is not. Was he a great superstar? Yes. But not a legend. And I am not saying we don't need legends, but they should not be the main focus. Legends are nice and they serve their purpose. But letting a guy that has been gone and never even thought of to come back and be thrown into the WWE Championship on the biggest show of the year? That is just stupid. Should it be Bryan? IDK. Punk? Maybe. All i am saying is its 2014, and Cena Orton Batista and Lesnar are the main focus. What about the future? You need to groom stars for the future. Let the young guys have their run and see if they can get ratings. See if they can deliver.


Yes this is true but you have guys like Jericho that come back and do that, most athletes have egos and for someone like Batista who has the star power and knows nothing else really but WWE I can understand why.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



JC00 said:


> Bryan turned on the Wyatts the week before and the show ended with the whole building popping for Bryan.


I was going to say the same thing. I know i watched Raw because of the ending to last week. So did my dad. Bryan is over. Enough said, when you can get an entire arena to chant your name while Orton and Cena are wrestling, you are over.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



PaigeTurner said:


> HAHAHHAA Most watched raw in almost a year and you guys don't think Batista is a draw?! I remember back when he was at the top, there would be people who wouldn't touch this "fake childish shit" and would tune in just to watch "the animal" destroy someone. You guys are delusional and this is why you don't own a big company. *The OP didn't even say he was as good as The Rock* but he does deserve the respect similarly like The Rock did for the mainstream attention he gets.


what mainstream attention ? Batista wasn't chosen by hollywood, he went there after he left WWE and gave it a try and to his credit they picked him in minor roles in partially big movies because of his look, but let's be honest here, every movie he's been he was just another guy with a silent role, unless it was a straight-to-DVD movie, he's not a box office star

he might be a draw but let's be honest, Batista was the 2nd guy in WWE's most fan-criticised era of all time, the time in wrestling were most fans drove away and considered it childish, he doesn't have Rock's wrestling legacy or impact, he's a draw alright but how big of a draw is he really ? let's not forget the fact that he didn't do anything relevant enough in the last 4 years to boost his star power 

The Rock on the other hand, well I really don't need to explain, there's a reason why fans have been begging for him return over the last 10 years, hell I remember typing "The Rock" in the youtube search in that time period before he returned, you had hundreds of fan made promos for a fantasy return, on the other hand, who has been begging for a Batista return in the last 4 years ? other than the "FUCK PG FUCK JOHN CENA BRING BACK WCW GOLDBERG HURR DURR" fanbase..

it's not because I'm a fan of The Rock, it honestly isn't, it's all about common sense


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

But Jericho can still deliver, Batista can't. He was gassed out after 5 minutes. I mean really? Come on.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Punk doesn't care right now and it shows in his look,his ring work, and his interviews outside the company. Who can blame him after what we saw at the RR and how disconnected the WWE is with their fanbase. You can only imagine what goes on backstage with guys like Punk who are as outspoken as they come.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

The crowd started to turn on the match after Rey came at number 30. He could have easily take another number from jobbers like the Usos or Swagger. I expected Bryan or someone like Goldberg but WWE fucked simple things up again.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

He can't wrestle, he can't act, he is in it for the glory of himself,he thinks he is better than most when 99% shit on him, he wouldn't be as near as important without is mother fucking satan buddy Triple ego H.

He is not a fucking legend, he has no impact on the business, ouuhh an big headed mother fucking jerk who wants to the world title all the time? that's his character? yeah sure interesting new nothing we've EVER seen before.
I hope he gets shit on... literally


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Seriously, Batista was second or 3rd fiddle to Cena, who is nothing more than a marketing creation himself, in an era of steadily declining ratings. He's not the rock. He was a cool character, but It's not like he was ever some white-hot commodity. They gave him the royal treatment, by having him come right back and win the rumble, etc. Now maybe there is a swerve and it turns into something good, but nobody was clamoring for Batista like that. Hell, people were more excited when RVD came back.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Batista is a prick. He thinks he is the biggest star ever, and his actions after the ppv are an indication of that. The fans booed and went off, like a prick. They paid money to be there and they voiced their opinions, and so Batista got butt-hurt and had to make it about himself. Such arrogance.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

When we heard boyaka me and a couple other friends went upstairs and took some shots. Knew it was over at that point.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Batista and his shriveled up penis head ain't getting any of my respect. Cheats on his cancer stricken wife and gives the crowd the middle finger? Fuck him. Go tear a quad before WM and do me a favor.


One of my favorite posters. :lmao


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

Mainstream attention for Batista? Seriously? Ask anyone on the street who Batista is and 9/10 wouldn't know. Everyone would know who The Rock was or John Cena for that matter. Batista is not a legend. Batista is behind quite a few on the list of wrestlers in 2000-today. Austin, Rock, Cena, HHH, HBK, Taker, Kane, Jericho, Punk, Hardy, Angle, Lesnar, Orton, Edge, Bryan are all better. And I know I'm missing more.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

I'm curious to the people who keep saying in all these threads that "Raws TV Numbers were at the highest since whenever". Anyone got a segment by segment ratings of Raw? I know they do those, I'm willing to bet Bryan's simple promo with Bray was just as highly rated as either of the segments Batista was in.


----------



## battlefield (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

I didn't dig Mysterio's entrance but I was already pretty sour after Rusev(could of been anybody in NXT but him?), JBL, El Torito, Khali


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Yeah my non wrestling friends have no clue who Batista is. But everyone knows who The Rock is, and most know who Cena is. Batista has no mainstream attention. Batista had no charisma and no skills and only got where he was cause he was friends with Triple H, and that look that Vince drools over.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



wwffans123 said:


> The guy is a Legend and gave everything he gave to the Company
> and now,He has back and getting booed?
> 
> What's the hell is going on?:side::side:


I really don't have an issue. I like him actually and glad he's back. Think the main issue though is that he came back at a real bad time. Daniel Bryan connection with the crowd has been improving since last summer, and he's honestly what people want to see right now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



PaigeTurner said:


> This isn't even what the thread is about?


"The guy deserve more respect like The Rock"

No he doesn't. Batista is nowhere near The Rock's level. He's just another guy in the company as far as I'm concerned. He's not like The Rock or Brock Lesnar or The Undertaker who bring older audiences or audiences from the outside who wouldn't usually watch nowadays. He's nowhere near that level.

Batista was 2nd fiddle to John Cena after three months of being the top guy on Raw, and then even Jeff Hardy was getting more over from what I understand. Even Edge took over Smackdown from Batista and made it his show.

People who don't keep up with wrestling know who The Rock, Stone Cold, Undertaker, John Cena, Brock Lesnar are... not Batista.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

This would have been cool:



> Tommy Dreamer ‏@THETOMMYDREAMER 2h
> 
> How much would have the building & Twitter exploded if @reymysterio took off his mask & it was @WWEDanielBryan #RoyalRumble
> 
> ...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



THE_sXeBeast said:


> But Jericho can still deliver, Batista can't. He was gassed out after 5 minutes. I mean really? Come on.


Let's also remember Jericho came back and did job after job. I even recall he put Fandango over at Wrestlemania last year. Batista demanded the Wrestlemania main event and a title run before he would even put pen to paper.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?he's legend and deserve more Respect like*



Stevewiser said:


> Rumble winners since 2011
> Alberto Del Rio
> Sheamus
> Cena
> ...


Only one that was disappointing was Del Rio. I understand why others were upset at the last 3 winners but it made sense for them to win it.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

Jericho is smart and he knows what fans want, and yeah he put over Fandango. Fan-fucking-dango. Would Batista do that? No, he will probably never wrestle again till mania win and then drop the title the next month to Cena. Like i said i like having "Legends" come back if it makes sense and they have their spot. But to come back demand the title and hog the spotlight from a fulltime perfromer is downright disrespectful to the business. It makes me sick. i will continue to watch but its just sickening


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

To protect Batista and it still didn't work.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

I'm shocked that some people actually expected Batista to be praised upon his return. He's from the exact same generation as Cena & Orton. If people are sick of them, why would you think that Batista would be treated any differently?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



KingLobos said:


> The crowd was wrong to boo Mysterio. This is probably his last few months with the company and his last big moment and they boo him. Wow.


Anyone on the roster would of been booed. Rey can handle another 90-180 seconds. Would of made a hell of a lot more sense to send Del Rio or Barrett out.

HELL at least if it was Barrett IT WOULD OF MADE FUCKING SENSE. He could of came out and shit on the crowd for expecting Bryan. But no, they basically send Rey out there to be fed to the sharks.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

BOTCHtista is, was, and never will be a legend. 20 years from now, nobody would even be talking about Batista, yet people would still be talking about Flair, Austin, Taker, Rock, Jericho, hell, even (and as much as I hate to admit it) John Cena


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

The Rock is a huge superstar and was an excellent pro wrestler in his prime.

Batista is and always will be a piece of shit.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



Aloverssoulz said:


> I wish Vince made himself number 30, and he just came out, walked down to the ring and then put himself over the top rope and walked back behind the curtain. All with a big grin on his face :cheer


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

I felt bad for Mysterio, wasn't his fault the company decided to do that to him. However you can hardly blame the crowd, I like Mysterio but it makes no sense to have him at number 30


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



Jmacz said:


> Anyone on the roster would of been booed. Rey can handle another 90-180 seconds. Would of made a hell of a lot more sense to send Del Rio or Barrett out.
> 
> HELL at least if it was Barrett IT WOULD OF MADE FUCKING SENSE. He could of came out and shit on the crowd for expecting Bryan. But no, they basically send Rey out there to be fed to the sharks.


I can imagine it ...
10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1
...
[Barret's music hits. out walks Barret with a mic]
CAN I HAVE SOME DECORUM PLEASE?
Now, you were all expecting your golden boy to come out ... well, I've got some BAD NEWS for you ..."

and yes, the boos would have made sense then.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*



promoter2003 said:


> The WWE didn't even pull this stunt with The Rock who is a hundred more times stronger in star power and an actual legitimate legend.
> 
> IT'S HIS FIRST MATCH BACK and he is main eventing WRESTLEMANIA, while fans are begging for someone else on the roster to get the spot.
> 
> Batista is not Steve Austin whom this would have worked with.


 I can agree with this. 

The guy basically said "I'm winning this. That. And that's it. Deal with it." And son of a bitch, it actually all happened. 

But the problem WWE has now is, it's going to flop right in their face. In fact, it's going to punch them, right in the face come WM 30. 

I hope they have some sort of back up plan. I hope. fpalm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Batista doesn't deserve anything. He needs to leave pro wrestling and stick to shitty super hero films. No one wanted him to return. No one even cares about him. He has single-handedly ruined Wrestlemania and thrown a wrench in Daniel Bryan's career.


----------



## PunjabHatesCena (Feb 17, 2013)

*Does WWE really think Batista is The Rock?*

Really? LOL you got the highest grossing movie star in the FUCKING WORLD. A guy who is arguably the GOAT in WWE and a massive draw in and out of the WWE................WTF has Batista done? Stop putting these two in the same sentence. 


fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Seriousforaminute (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

The 30 spot isn't terribly special story wise. Hell, other than Cena and the Undertaker, the only two number 30 entrants I remember are Rikishi and freaking X-Pac.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

He comes back and they automatically give him a Mania main event, when he isn't as near big of a star as Rocky for people to remotely give him a chance, they didn't even with Rock,what has this cunt got? I didn't like Orton vs Batista 5/6 years ago, let alone for a MANIA MAIN EVENT IN 2014 FOR GOD SAKE. I'm not a Bryan fan, but it's infuriating.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

Merchandise sales. I really think that may be the problem. Let me explain.

From my understanding the WWE has always used their merchandise sales as an indicator of who they push. Evidence of this is during the attitude era. It's always stated that Austin without a question sold the most merch especially when it came to T-shirts. The result? He was pushed to the moon.

Another example is Jeff Hardy in 2008-2010. His Dvds and merchandise was flying off the shelves the last time he was in the WWE. What happened? He got pushed like crazy. 

And finnaly you have Cena. Again he is without a question the biggest seller when it comes to merchandise for the last 8 years. The result? Completely shoved into our faces.

It really seems to me that when it comes to pushing guys, "who sells the most merch" is really all they look into. Is it wrong? To me yes and no. I mean I can totally understand why they do it like this because if merchandise is where they make the bulk of their money, it makes total sense why they'd feature the most prominent seller on their show...he brings in the most cash.

That being said I do also think it's somewhat flawed given the fact that I don't think merchandise sales are always an indicator of who to push since merchandise sales do not always correlate with who fans want to see. And the brings me to
my next point...

If we want to see Daniel Bryan get pushed, I really think we need to do more than just cheer him or boo their main events... we need to BUY HIS MERCHANDISE...and we need to buy alot of it. But see here's the problem, most 18-30 year olds (who are the biggest fans of daniel bryan) are the WORST when it comes to buying merchandise. The best are KIDS. They buy anything when it comes to their favorite, so it's no wonder why John Cena is still being shoved into our faces when they buy so much more than the teens and adults.

Now I'm aware I may be wrong since i have no idea about who is moving the most merch since I don't have access to the WWE's records. If I am wrong and Daniel Bryan is at least number 2 in merchandise movers than there really is no excuse for why he isn't being pushed. But if I am right than it makes sense why WWE isn't pushing him and we really need to do our part and buy.


----------



## canuckster (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

If WWE thinks for one second they will be pushing Dave Batista merchandise...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



birthday_massacre said:


> its because his knees were shot, plus I think Vince thought everyone loves Rey when DB doesn't come out, no one will boo him and they did anyways.
> 
> The real F you to the fans was not having DB in the RR but have Torito.


I came in here to post this. 

Even though I know that the whole Bryan not being in the Rumble thing is a massive work for some sort of retribution for Bryan during the RTWM, it's still a very shitty work. 

WWE has proven in recent years that they no longer have a fucking clue as to what a true payoff means when it comes to booking angles so all hopes of any kind of proper end to this fiasco got buried at the Rumble. 

The number of things that Bryan needs payoff for:

1. HHH for repeatedly screwing him
2. Orton for being HHH's lackey
3. Wyatt for beating him at Rumble
4. HHH for not allowing him to enter. And I'm guessing they didn't even mention it throughout ... which to me indicates that it's not even a storyline at this point. 

Only payoff for this is WM main event with him holding the title. Everything else is shortchanging fans. And the fans aren't idiots. They're now looking at Daniel Bryan all the way back from being jobbed out to Sheamus in 18 seconds and that's almost 2 years worth of shitty booking and payoffs that he didn't get. 

With Batista, Orton, Cena, Punk and Lesnar around with names like Sting and Hogan being tossed around ... where the fuck is this thought around Bryan getting his payoff coming from anyways? Even Punk has been pretty much guaranteed a shit match with Kane for EC. 

Anyways, at this point you could have even Austin return and the crowd will probably turn on him for Bryan .. so Rey is merely a casualty of a rebelling crowd. There will be more throughout the RTWM. You can guarantee it.

However, just like Rey, expect every babyface that isn't part of the new clique to be fed to the crowd for boos.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

The problem is Batista shouldn't be main eventing mania it should be a new main eventing star being probably the best choice this year DB as you saw the crowd in this years RR. Either way Batista really left in one of the worse times he was hot he got a new character and just didn't last and comparing Batista to Rock is not fair. Rock is pretty in a whole other level compared to Batista. Batista comes back when his time was in 2006 and now pushing him to win the RR and main eventing out of no where is not what the fans want.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

I'm pretty sure they're not pushing Orton, Sheamus, Reigns, etc, because "merchandise".

Here's why they're not pushing Bryan

A ~ Tiny

B ~ Not a WWE guy

C ~ Triple H didn't personally hand pick him

D ~ Unlike Punk, refuses to stand up for himself and demand better treatment


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

But they did push Bryan at one time didn't they? Maybe sales and ratings and all that didn't translate well because again, that's where they make the most of their money.

And please understand I'm not trying to defend WWE. It's horrible that Bryan is getting this treatment...and that we are as fans for that matter. It's just I'm trying to understand how the WWE thinks and it just really seems like all they look into is numbers. Maybe Bryan really isn't making any numbers for them. Cheers and yes! chants don't bring in $$$$, merch does if you really think about it. I'm not convinced that most Daniel Bryan fans like to spend as much $$$$ as Cena fans.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

What about zack Ryder for awhile his Merch was nearing Punk and Cena


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Mysterio as # 30 was definitely a letdown. I think they knew the crowd would shit all over it once they realized Bryan wasn't entered, which was why they kept Batista and Sheamus away from that spot. Mysterio was used as the sacrificial lamb to ensure the top faces received a pop for their entrances.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

Yeah I kind of agree with the 18-30 year olds not buying merch; but what about Orton, I rarely see Orton shirts in the crowd tbh compared to the other guys but he gets opportunities and my memory might be failing me a little but I don't think Batista sold THAT much when he was big back in 05-06. I mean this is all just speculation really because Bryan could still get pushed and we don't have any real figures on merch sales so it's difficult to draw a conclusion.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

I don't hate him, i would have been fine with it if Batista returned 6 months ago and then won, not 5 minutes before.

It's a slap in the face to the talent working hard all year.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

He's not getting pushed because of his size and look. He's not a draw when it comes to merch, house attendance, or ratings, and these facts will be used against him by people who don't want him on top.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a respect the beard shirt. I'm doing my part

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Does WWE really think Batista is The Rock?*



PunjabHatesCena said:


> Really? LOL you got the highest grossing movie star in the FUCKING WORLD. A guy who is arguably the GOAT in WWE and a massive draw in and out of the WWE................WTF has Batista done? Stop putting these two in the same sentence.
> 
> 
> fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



corporation2.0 said:


> Mysterio as # 30 was definitely a letdown. I think they knew the crowd would shit all over it once they realized Bryan wasn't entered, which was why they kept Batista and Sheamus away from that spot. Mysterio was used as the sacrificial lamb to ensure the top faces received a pop for their entrances.


Isn't this the first time in all of Rey's career that he's been booed?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

Does Batista even have a base right now? The older demographic has to hate him now that is a shoe-in the main-event as WM and the younger kids probably don't remember him or the last time he was on screen he was an asshole heel. I can't imagine anybody likes the guy or would pay to see a match of this guy.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

he negotiated a contract with a massive push from a non kayfabe best buddy. nepotism is a way of life, take a look at your business and who the top executives are. my guess is a bunch of middle aged handsome white guys, with a sprinkling of 'other'

the basic problem is giving performers power over their characters and promises of this or that in their contracts. wwe doesn't have to allow that to anyone, they are the biggest game in town and the goal should be to maximize business, not ego stroking.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

I would say when cena returned 5months early at won


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

The current problem with Batista is the same problem he's had his entire career.

When paired with a legendary star (Triple H, Undertaker, etc.), he is pushed as their equal and their talent makes up for his deficiencies. When paired with anyone else, his limited ring skills and mic work come back to bite him on the ass.

In the rare feuds he has had with talented workers who are not at that legendary level (Orton, Edge, etc.), his opponent is booked to look completely inferior to him, which makes the feud far less enjoyable and his character look like a bully, despite him playing the role of face.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

Merchandise has nothing to do with push. They already gave a little guy a 400 day free ride, and ratings continued to plummet. You have a lot of fans with disposable income that want a believable champion. That 90s money is still out there, and the WWE wants some of it. That's not going to happen with another 180 lb champion. I marked for HBK for a real long time, he wasn't a giant but his over the top athletic skill and his charisma made up for it. Hell I even marked for Hardy for a while, but I knew he couldn't stay on top for long because he was going to have to face a decent sized opponent we just couldn't believe he could beat. Again Hardy had unbelievable athletic skill and charisma. If you noticed I didn't use the term wrestling skill, Kurt Angle had tons of it but he was never really over. Some of you are forgetting what the E in WWE means. People want entertainment as well as wrestling. Hell if I was looking for wrestling, I'd watch the olympics.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

I made a post about this sometime ago and I tend to agree if they built the current talent up I would be much more entertained. Sure its fun to see old timers now and again but keep them in a management role or quick segments not full on runs.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*



HBK65 said:


> Merchandise has nothing to do with push. They already gave a little guy a 400 day free ride, and ratings continued to plummet. You have a lot of fans with disposable income that want a believable champion. That 90s money is still out there, and the WWE wants some of it. That's not going to happen with another 180 lb champion. I marked for HBK for a real long time, he wasn't a giant but his over the top athletic skill and his charisma made up for it. Hell I even marked for Hardy for a while, but I knew he couldn't stay on top for long because he was going to have to face a decent sized opponent we just couldn't believe he could beat. Again Hardy had unbelievable athletic skill and charisma. If you noticed I didn't use the term wrestling skill, Kurt Angle had tons of it but he was never really over. Some of you are forgetting what the E in WWE means. People want entertainment as well as wrestling. Hell if I was looking for wrestling, I'd watch the olympics.


fpalm is all I can do so I don't go on a hate filled rant against you.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

Total c*** wm 30 will be a fail, Batista doesn't even have 1/10 of the star power of The Rock


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

Obviously exemptions go out to certain part timers like the undertaker and lesnar, but bastista is a joke, for him to stroll in and take a leading spot is not on.

The new age outlaws winning the titles is another joke, at least nash was only added for a minor role, although with hogan, sting and flair grabbing the limelight as well it dont bode well for those who are more deserving of their spots for doing the work week in and week out.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*



HBK65 said:


> Merchandise has nothing to do with push. They already gave a little guy a 400 day free ride, and ratings continued to plummet. You have a lot of fans with disposable income that want a believable champion. That 90s money is still out there, and the WWE wants some of it. That's not going to happen with another 180 lb champion. *I marked for HBK for a real long time, he wasn't a giant but his over the top athletic skill and his charisma made up for it.* Hell I even marked for Hardy for a while, but I knew he couldn't stay on top for long because he was going to have to face a decent sized opponent we just couldn't believe he could beat. Again Hardy had unbelievable athletic skill and charisma. If you noticed I didn't use the term wrestling skill, Kurt Angle had tons of it but he was never really over. Some of you are forgetting what the E in WWE means. People want entertainment as well as wrestling. Hell if I was looking for wrestling, I'd watch the olympics.


So a man who gets an arena full of people to perform this silly "YES!" chant is not charismatic, hmm?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Benoit or Mysterio.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

The only wrestling t-shirts i've seen worn by grown men in the last 5 years that weren't CM Punk shirts were those of.. yep, you guessed it, Daniel Bryan.
I can't say i've ever seen anyone wear a Batista shirt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



The High King said:


> Obviously exemptions go out to certain part timers like the undertaker and lesnar, but bastista is a joke, for him to stroll in and take a leading spot is not on.
> 
> The new age outlaws winning the titles is another joke, at least nash was only added for a minor role, although with hogan, sting and flair grabbing the limelight as well it dont bode well for those who are more deserving of their spots for doing the work week in and week out.


I have no problem with Taker since he is not taking up title matches at WM nor is Brock Lesnar.

But the Rock and now Lesnar are taking up WWE title matches at WM when they don't deserve them. 

If Batista signed a two year contract he should have started at the bottom then if he deserved it, give him the RR win next year and the WM title shot.

Why should he get it just a few weeks after he comes back? 

i am so disgusted by what happened I am not buying the WWE network anymore. I hope more fans do what I do because it won't change until you hit the WWE where it counts.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

WWE officials would absolutely love it. They'll think he's doing an awesome job at generating heat and publicity and will turn him heel. Just chant Daniel Bryan, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Slam. (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Cena's return in 2008 I assume would be up there. Can't recall any discussion leading into the match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Maybe Batista can be "controversial" like Cena.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

No 1 will buy Batista merchendise


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Just yell Daniel Bryan so loud that nobody can speak a promo.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Why would they want him to be booed? That would ruin the flow of Orton/Batista as heel/face respectively.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

Casuals will buy a Batista match at mania - Hes got mma ties , movie ties and can get the old fans the ones that left wwe to watch

Dbry is only over with little kids and the IWC who will get the ppv no matter what


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

It just shows the exact thing that numerous wrestlers have tweeted tonight, and been saying for years...the WWE brass is just out of touch right now, its almost like they are living in a bubble of sorts where facts don't matter. HHH has shown a level of incompetence ever since he got his position that is nothing short of staggering...Ratings go down every year and a large part of that is shit booking and writing like we saw tonight...its reminding me of WCW


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



The High King said:


> Reigns is over with the crowd bastita the part timer is not...bastista wins
> Nash old crocked and useless flings out swagger
> Bryan another who is over loses clean and rumble shot
> " midgets in the 30 man rumble
> Bradshaws appearance a joke...but as another part timer guess that was to be expect.


Reigns got a lot of things tonight, bigger than a win. Recognition from an older audience, this guy is ready for the big time. If he wasn't getting respect from the older crowd before, he is now. Exposure, he looked great, he looked like a champion, hell when he chucked Kofi out I was like holy shit. Not that it means much, but he also set the record for eliminations.

Swagger is equally useless, and it was nice to see Nash in action again, but I hope not to see much more of him in the ring.

Yep Bryan lost, and clean but he had a good quality match were't many of those for this PPV but he got one. As far as him being over, you might want to check with some others, not all of us like him that much.

El Torito, that was hysterical, especially seeing him eliminate Fandango. It was comic relief.

Bradshaw, just another who cares moment, and it was over before it started.

I see all these tears over part timers, ya know, if the full timers were putting asses in seats, we wouldn't need the Old Age Outlaws. I mean cripes, a few months ago I saw Billy Gunn was still working the independent circuit and I felt bad for him. I didn't expect to see him back though. They'll be around 6 months or so, and probably happily put a few guys over and get them some recognition. 

Orton and Batista still have a few good years left in them though, their careers are far from over. Get used to seeing 'em.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*



HouseofPunk said:


> The only wrestling t-shirts i've seen worn by grown men in the last 5 years that weren't CM Punk shirts were those of.. yep, you guessed it, Daniel Bryan.
> I can't say i've ever seen anyone wear a Batista shirt.


I don't know the Nexus shirts seemed to be quite big amongst the older audience...And of course the Rock whenever he came back. Ditto on the Batista shirt though.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



birthday_massacre said:


> If Batista signed a two year contract he should have started at the bottom then if he deserved it, give him the RR win next year and the WM title shot.
> 
> .


Seriously what the fuck are you talking about ? It's like some of you people just landed in earth from mars or something and have no idea what the wwe is . Yeah they signed Batista for him to start at the bottom....WTH ??:lmao


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*



eldoon said:


> Casuals will buy a Batista match at mania - Hes got mma ties , movie ties and can get the old fans the ones that left wwe to watch
> t


What casuals? the guys base was supposed to be the smarks because he has been gone for 4 years and in those 4 years he has had failed at everything else. He didn't build a base like the Rock did with his more successful career and stardom.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



HBK65 said:


> Reigns got a lot of things tonight, bigger than a win. Recognition from an older audience, this guy is ready for the big time. If he wasn't getting respect from the older crowd before, he is now. Exposure, he looked great, he looked like a champion, hell when he chucked Kofi out I was like holy shit. Not that it means much, but he also set the record for eliminations.
> 
> Swagger is equally useless, and it was nice to see Nash in action again, but I hope not to see much more of him in the ring.
> 
> ...


Reigns is NOT ready for the big time. We all saw how awful his match with punk was, and how Reigns blew up after 5 minutes. The reason Reigns has looked so good with the shield is because the better talent Ambrose and Rollins do all the work and Reigns always got the big spots to end the match.

What happened to Ryback is what is going to happen to Reigns. he will look great in squash matches but when he has to go 15-20 minutes in a real match with someone that can wrestler, he is going to look awful. He is being pushed way too early and he is still way too green.

Rollins and Ambrose are way more ready than Reigns.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

The crowd had more Bryan shirts and signs than Cena or anyone else. 

Plus, what money has Batista made the WWE in 4 years? Zero. He's been put in the spot with an asterisk that says _*future returns on investment. _


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

Wrestling promoters have brought in "the dreaded old guys" since the beginning of time because they've historically put asses in the seats. It used to be, "Hell yeah! (Insert Legend) is coming back! I need to see that!" Maybe things are different now, but it's not like Vince is the first promoter to ever do this. Nor do I think it's a bad idea.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

OP is right.

I'm just gonna repost what I put earlier cuz...fuck it...why not. The problem is not that the WWE doesn't want Daniel Bryan to succeed, it's that they don't trust anyone but their hand picked favorites to succeed, and those hand picked favorites happen to be the old guard...

THAT, my friends, affects all the young talent in the back. It must be clear to them as it is clear to us, the WWE will only use the young talent to enhance the old. 

I mean, was it not telling that this PPV relied so heavily on the young talent to carry it, yet rewarded the old guard?

The New Age Outlaws defeat The Rhodes Family in a match carried largely by Cody Rhodes. He did all the major spots, and pretty much dictated the ebb and flow of the match. 

Wyatt and Bryan, two young talents, put on a hell of a match to start the PPV off only to have their efforts cooled by a forgettable beat down carried out by two "veterans" in Big Show and Lesnar. Did most people think going in that Lesnar/Show was going to be a cool down match? I know I didn't...

Randy Orton and John Cena have a solid, but ultimately vanilla match which main moment of excitement only came once The Wyatt family showed up. Again, new talent helping to prop up the old guard.

And the big match itself relied on the likes of Kofi Kingston, The Shield, Antonio Cesaro, Dolph Ziggler, Sheamus, and CM Punk to carry it through whilst the winner, Batista, looked rusty and gassed through out...but of course...Batista is the one going to Wrestlemania.

The young guys do all the work, the old guard get all the glory.

THIS is the problem with the WWE. It isn't just Daniel Bryan. It's the structure of their booking.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

2008 is the latest you can say because absolutely nobody expected Cena to be there.

I wasn't really paying attention in 2011 or 2012 when Sheamus and Del Rio won, but Cena and Batista these last two years were predictable as fuck.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

If the new guys were worth watching Brock wouldn't have to carry every show with his GOATness.


----------



## IceColdConnor (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

I hope they crucify him and eat him alive.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

And....have you seen some of his merchandise? Are they trying to sell his shirts to dogs or something? Most of them are shit. His "Yes,Yes,Yes" shirt is one of the only good ones.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

from my view in the Cincinnati house show two weeks ago, the biggest thing selling was cena, then bryan who wasn't even there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



Deshad C. said:


> OP is right.
> 
> I'm just gonna repost what I put earlier cuz...fuck it...why not. The problem is not that the WWE doesn't want Daniel Bryan to succeed, it's that they don't trust anyone but their hand picked favorites to succeed, and those hand picked favorites happen to be the old guard...
> 
> ...


But their handpicked guys have not succeeded.

Just look who those guys have been.'

Cena, sure he is loved by the kids but that is just because the WWE shoved him down our throats and make him almost invincible 
Orton, one of the most boring wrestlers in the WWE and hasn't been over for years, he is alway boring chants or random chants during his matches because no one cares about him anymore
ADR a huge flop, the guy can't get over if his life depended on it
Ryback, one of the biggest flops in recently memory, Vince was hoping he would be goldberg 2.0
Sheamus, midarder for life, he is Cena lite but its not going over so well


Yeah those are the guys the Vince and HHH want to push but hate pushing guys like Punk, Bryan, and Ziggler.

The thing I laugh at the most are the WWE hates Indie stars so much but they are some of the most over guys on the roster in Punk, Daniel Bryan, and even Cesero, who has been very badly booked with shitty gimmicks but the crowd still loves when he goes for the giant swing. He could be a huge star if the WWE would book him better. And the sad thing is, he is the size of the guys HHH and Vince love but since he is an indy guy they won't push him.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



birthday_massacre said:


> Rollins and Ambrose are way more ready than Reigns.


Reigns is going to get the push. He has the look, he has the attitude, and the size. He looks like a wrestler, and he has more personality than a milk carton. I can't understand why this the simplest of facts escapes so many of you. It's about entertainment.

Mat mechanics can be taught, stamina can be increased, the rest of it you have it or you don't. How long has Ambrose been been sitting on his superior skill and endurance? There's a reason for that, and it isn't home office oppression.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*

The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is the two people on the roster who most get annoyed when the crowd boos or chants for another people or random people in a match , will both be facing each other.

i can't wait to see how both react at the same time when the smarky WM crowd starts heckling their match.

What do you think they are going to do? 

You could tell how annoyed and pissed both Orton and Batista were tonight when it was happening to them.

At least Cena is a good sport about it when it happens to him.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Xavier Woods. Advertised to be in his first Rumble and then he gets pulled/shafted, and not even in it.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*



DesolationRow said:


> So a man who gets an arena full of people to perform this silly "YES!" chant is not charismatic, hmm?


I'd say he has the charisma of a billygoat. Seriously, I find nothing to like about the man. I can't for the life of me understand what Michaels saw in him. If he was ice cream he'd be pickled onion flavor.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*

the crowd is gonna shit all over their match. batista's win might set the record for quietest post main event pop ever.

and NNNEEEEWWWWW!!!!! WWE world heavyweight champion, BBBAAATTTIIISSSTAAAAAA!!!!!!!!

crickets


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

I'll be unbiased as possible...But Batista does have one thing on his side for a draw...Size. A lot of WWE fans don't care. A lot do. Do you know why Lesnar brings in so many UFC fans (he does, but it doesn't show up in stuff like ratings because of the fact UFC fans won't sit through an entire WWE show to wait for Lesnar). It's because they saw Lesnar, this huge freak of nature destroy people. To the outside world, freaks of nature in the WWE is what entertains them. No disrespect, but Daniel Bryan? He's a silly little furry midget to many people who aren't WWE fans. So the guys they tune in to see ARE the big guys. Look at the WWE's history, who are the biggest names? Hogan, Cena, Rock, Austin, Lesnar, Batista, Ultimate Warrior, Undertaker. They are all bigggg boys. Jericho and Michaels were the most popular small guys (under 230 or so) and even they struggled really drawing (reports are back and forth some say they weren't a draw others say they were -- inconclusive). But fact of the matter is someone who doesn't know Batista or know the WWE a lot of times goes "Look at that dude he's a freakin' monster!" It's what attracts outside the loop people, to the WWE.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*

*The match is not official.*


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*



TheWeasel said:


> Yeah I kind of agree with the 18-30 year olds not buying merch; but what about Orton, I rarely see Orton shirts in the crowd tbh compared to the other guys but he gets opportunities and my memory might be failing me a little but I don't think Batista sold THAT much when he was big back in 05-06. I mean this is all just speculation really because Bryan could still get pushed and we don't have any real figures on merch sales so it's difficult to draw a conclusion.


I was thinking this myself we hardly see anyone with Orton t shirts on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



HBK65 said:


> Reigns is going to get the push. He has the look, he has the attitude, and the size. He looks like a wrestler, and he has more personality than a milk carton. I can't understand why this the simplest of facts escapes so many of you. It's about entertainment.
> 
> Mat mechanics can be taught, stamina can be increased, the rest of it you have it or you don't. How long has Ambrose been been sitting on his superior skill and endurance? There's a reason for that, and it isn't home office oppression.


No one said Reigns isn't going to get the push, I am saying he is the least ready and deserving for the push. But like you just said, since he LOOKS the part, and he has the attitude that is why he is getting the push. The last person who looked like a monster and had an attitude got pushed it was a huge flop, and that was Ryback.

Who cares about someone that is big, and that looks like a wrestler and has size that doesn't mean jack. Mason Ryan looks like a wrestler, and he huge, yet he is a terrible wrestler. I guess you would like to push him to the main event too right?

And I am sorry but Roman Reigns has ZERO PERSONALITY, compared to Rollins and Ambrose. 

Ambrose and Rollins are way more entraining than Reigns. Reigns wasn't even that good in NXT, while Ambrose and Rollins were facing each other putting on 5 star matches in their feud.

Daniel Bryan doesn't have the look or size of Reigns but Daniel Bryan is the BEST WRESTLER in north america.

just because you LOOK the part doesn't mean you should get the part.

Why can't people like you understand that


----------



## wow2222 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

The hope of seeing the old guys is what I watch for  the have character and charisma where as some of the new guys are just boring! Bryan and punk are entertaining but there is only so much they can do and the shield are being helt back by being the shield . . . Wwe needs to build the new guys some character and story lines but until then they have to find something to raise the ratings and old guys pull back guys who haven't watched in years. I hadn't watch since 2003 till rocky came back! Pyres the guys now a very talented but they need to sort out the characters first! They could of done something with the shield but they didn't, when I started watching the shield were talking about injustices so I fot maybe the story is going somewhere but no all that happens is the interfer in a matched or power bomb someone . . . . And now they are doing the same with the Wyatt's they interfer or sister abigale someone :s sameshite different group. So the reason they have old guys or nostalgic talent is because it pulls the casuals in and keeps them coming back for more. The rock pulled me back and now I can't get away and there is not a day goes past that I don't look at something to do with the wwe now . . . But they need to some out the current problems with the good talent and no story to go with it or the company's gonna keep harping on the nostalgia! Just think how many ppl are gonna be watching if sting truely is coming to wwe? And I think the ratings would burst if SCSA ever comes back!


----------



## LAX187 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

Honestly I don't believe it has to do with size or looks anymore. I honestly believe WWE is flexing there muscles and trying to show the fans who is boss. I think when the WWE universe "ruined" the ceremony that Vince and Trips felt disrespected and in turn are literally trying to punish the WWE universe in order to show that "if you don't agree with us then too damn bad and were going to troll the shit out of the fans and if they don't like it go watch another wrestling program.... They're a monopoly so no matter how much the fans want something it won't matter because they're not in charge and they really don't have an alternative.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*



TheWeasel said:


> I don't know the Nexus shirts seemed to be quite big amongst the older audience...And of course the Rock whenever he came back. Ditto on the Batista shirt though.


Yeah I think you're right. I'm going on what i've seen in public over here really. I imagine at wrestling events it's a lot more varied and there were probably a lot of nexus shirts. I went to Download festival last year, I only saw CM Punk and Daniel Bryan shirts, even started a YES chant with some guy while watching Alice in Chains and we got a few hundred people joining in :lol


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



birthday_massacre said:


> But their handpicked guys have not succeeded.
> 
> Just look who those guys have been.'
> 
> ...


I agree with you man. Although to say Cena and Orton have not succeeded is a bit much, and the problem with Sheamus, ADR, and Ryback was that they weren't ready for the pushes they got. Sheamus was WAY too green at the time of his push, he's much better equipped now, and ADR was solidly over as a heel on Smackdown, then they turned him face and it fell flat. Ryback had potential, but again, he just kind of shot up the ladder doing squashes. It never felt like a real swell of momentum for them. It just felt like they got handed the title...

The difference with Bryan, Punk, Ziggler, and a whole host of others is that their popularity started low and swelled on it's own. No matter how you feel about them and the other younger guys like them, the crowd's GENUINELY like them. Kofi get's a decent, mid'level pop no matter what city he's in. Ziggler can out pop main event guys some nights depending on the city. The crowds genuinely like them, and they all could be used better.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*

Firstly, let's not assume that Batista will win at WrestleMania. There's still money to be made from the faces chasing Orton and the Authority. Punk hasn't had his chance yet, and Bryan had unfinished business.

Secondly, like the chants or not, it's certainly better than not getting a reaction in the main event. Ask face Triple H about that one.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*



HBK65 said:


> I'd say he has the charisma of a billygoat. Seriously, I find nothing to like about the man. I can't for the life of me understand what Michaels saw in him. If he was ice cream he'd be pickled onion flavor.


Please stop posting


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

Original poster have you seen Daniel Bryan shirts? They literally have a goat on it. No one wants ot to buy that shit. And he only has like a few shirts. WWE LITERALLY makes a new cena shirt like every fucking month its so dumb. And cena shirts as a whole look like trash to me. It's kind of hard to make people buy bryan's merch when they hardly give any where near amount of selection of shirts like that have with cena.

And I am sure EASILY daniel bryan would easily out sell cena in merch if WWE would make more merch gear for him and the gear doesnt look stupid with a goat on it.

Look at austins shirts dude was over as fuck and his shrits were cool as fuck. Austin has most merch sales in history. 


Buying the merch really ain't the issue here. The issue is daniel bryan being his size. And to me it's dumb. I will take Daniel Bryan anyday over Cena. I can't stand Cena.

Honestly I don't know what fans can do anymore. Aside FROM LITERALLY boycotting it even more. This shit sucks and I do hope more fans wake up and stop watching. (I will be done at mania 30 if shit aint better which so far it aint) I know this may sound wrong but the only way for us to get Cena to go away and someone else to get THAT spot is if Cena get's a career ending injury. Anyways fuck cena


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



birthday_massacre said:


> No one said Reigns isn't going to get the push, I am saying he is the least ready and deserving for the push. But like you just said, since he LOOKS the part, and he has the attitude that is why he is getting the push. The last person who looked like a monster and had an attitude got pushed it was a huge flop, and that was Ryback.
> 
> Who cares about someone that is big, and that looks like a wrestler and has size that doesn't mean jack. Mason Ryan looks like a wrestler, and he huge, yet he is a terrible wrestler. I guess you would like to push him to the main event too right?
> 
> ...



Ryback has the brain and the personality of a tick, he doesn't fit anywhere into the entertainment picture. He's Goldberg without the smile, the charity work and the manufactured win streak.

Brock Lesnar is a monster, the WWF blew a ton of money on what you guys call a part timer, and he's just that. A no good prima donna that makes me fear for the life of every man he steps in the ring with. Not because of his athletic skill, but lack thereof. He actually had the capability to learn some of the ring work but why bother, he puts asses in seats as "a monster"

Reigns is the first guy I've seen in ten years that reminds me of AE wrestlers, once he gets some singles exposure, which is going to be soon, he's going to get real development, and pops to go with it. Out of the three in the incredibly stupid shield gimmick, he's the first worth noting *in my opinion*

We could go in this circle all night, my point is superstars have 1. Mic skills 2 Physique 3 Athletic skill and 4 Charisma. The guys that really get over, help put themselves over. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, if I wanted to watch wrestling, I'd watch the olympics.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

If the Austin 3:16 thing was to happen today rather than in 1996 then it would've been ignored too because Austin wasn't a handpicked guy, he was brought in to be a good technician and put on some good matches with the company's top faces as an upper-midcard heel at best. He got massively over with the fans who loved his attitude and bad ass style and because WWF was dying at the time they had no choice but to go with it in hopes that it would help them beat WCW and it did, luckily for them. But that doesn't matter now, they won and they're a monopoly so Vince and Trips can spend all day jacking off over oiled up guys with big muscles and no talent rather than trying to be 'innovative' and stealing ideas from Paul Heyman.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

To be fair, it isn't really Batista's fault. Of course he's going to accept a main event spot at WrestleMania with open arms.

If anyone deserves to get booed, it's Vince and the creative team. They have a popular star in Bryan, but are too ignorant to realize that popularity doesn't equal immediate buyrates. That takes times and a consistent push.

It's amusing that guys like Cena and Batista were given the benefit of the doubt back in 2005 and continued to be pushed. But in 2014, during a down period in wrestling after a decade of Cena being established as the only important wrestler on the shows, they blame Bryan for bad buyrates.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Last Royal Rumble winner you saw before you discovered the IWC culture and began reading dirtsheets.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Shit's going to go down tomorrow and it's going to be bloody good.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



corporation2.0 said:


> To be fair, it isn't really Batista's fault. Of course he's going to accept a main event spot at WrestleMania with open arms.
> 
> It's not. What is Batista's fault is him acting like a complete and utter cock to fans and fellow wrestlers on Twitter, and flipping off fans at the Rumble. He can get fucked. I hope he tears his quad.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*



vinsanity71 said:


> Poor decision by WWE. At least have these guys come earlier to make the audience think that there might a surprise entrant. The crowd was really disappointed that Bryan was not in the match and they booed the hell out of the remaining stars which is unfair but understandable.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Even more unfortunate for Bryan's fans, If Levesque really wanted to bury him, he's out tonight at Home Depot looking for a bigger shovel.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

they should just chant "FUCK YOU VINCE" or "FUCK YOU BIG NOSE"


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*

WWE better prepare for 70,000 die hard fans, including me, to hijack their WWE title match on the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*

OP, you hit the nail on the head with The Guardians of The Galaxy part.

It's going to a be a huge movie, and the WWE can now say that the star of that movie is also the star of the main event at Wrestlemania.

I can't knock the hustle of it, it makes sense on paper, but that movie isn't out until August and Wrestlemania is in March so they must be thinking long term...as in...by the time that movie drops Batista WILL be WWE Champion.

It all makes sense, it still sucks though...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Because making a thread saying "do not boo Batista tomorrow/tonight" will totally help.

They're probably going to boo him no matter what.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

I actually cant wait for the crowd reaction on RAW tonight. I've never seen a crowd (other than the RAW after Mania) hijack a PPV and absolutely shit all over what they were getting given. Continue please.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

08. ADR win was obvious.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

2008 with John Cena. NO-ONE saw that one coming.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



HBK65 said:


> Ryback has the brain and the personality of a tick.


I disagree. Ryback has come a long way on the mic since he debuted. I find him to be pretty damn funny in promos and sitting at the announce table.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

I have a feeling that CM Punk is leaving this year now and I can't say I blame him anymore. He tried to make a difference and it's fairly clear that hasn't happened, his face in that interview the other day when he was asked if he felt he had failed says it all to me.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: A theory on why I think Daniel Bryan isn't getting pushed like so many of us want*

Yeah, because those Sheamus and Orton shirts just fly off the rack! 

Btw, the only shirts I see in the audience are Punk's, Cena's, and Bryan's... That says a lot considering how ghastly Bryan's merch is.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



HouseofPunk said:


> *If the Austin 3:16 thing was to happen today rather than in 1996 then it would've been ignored too* because Austin wasn't a handpicked guy, he was brought in to be a good technician and put on some good matches with the company's top faces as an upper-midcard heel at best. He got massively over with the fans who loved his attitude and bad ass style and because WWF was dying at the time they had no choice but to go with it in hopes that it would help them beat WCW and it did, luckily for them. But that doesn't matter now, they won and they're a monopoly so Vince and Trips can spend all day jacking off over oiled up guys with big muscles and no talent rather than trying to be 'innovative' and stealing ideas from Paul Heyman.


The Vince of today would cut his left nut to have a 240-250 lbs guy with the personality of a time bomb. He would have milked Austin 3:16 to the moon.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



Dub J said:


> I disagree. Ryback has come a long way on the mic since he debuted. I find him to be pretty damn funny in promos and sitting at the announce table.


Me too, I actually really like the direction that he's taking at the moment. He could be a very entertaining guy to have around, not a main eventer but hopefully someone to make the midcard a bit more lively.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

It's obvious the same bandwagoners that were on Punk's jock left him for Bryan after Punk's long title run. I hope they give Bryan the title and let him hold on to it for a while (admittedly) just for my own amusement. If he does pick up the belt it will be interesting to see who the next guy in line is for these folks.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

My favorite is when he beats someone down and does that goofy laugh.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

He's just between big stories at the minute, once him & Triple H start talking shit to each other his spark & determination will probably come back. 

I did expect a bit more from him in the Rumble to be honest, he spent most of the match either on the floor or wrapped around the rope with his arse in the air.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



FlemmingLemming said:


> And by "Authority", you mean Kane? Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I saw. If you expect that to somehow become a Punk/HHH feud then you haven't been watching what's been happening to Daniel Bryan since SummerSlam.


Dave Meltzer, who was right about every other match set for Mania so far, said Punk vs. HHH is what they're planning for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

I don't really see how Punk's down. He's just getting started in the Authority angle and he lasted forever in the Rumble.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

I agree. Keep chanting to the point where he can't even speak a word.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Elimination Chamber theory*

I was just thinking and I think a lot of us have missed something here, I haven't heard anyone bring this up.

Elimination Chamber this year is still called Elimination Chamber, so before people start jumping the gun and start assuming we are getting Lesnar vs Orton for the title, Punk vs Kane etc, just hold up a minute.

Their not gonna have a Chamber match for the IC title, US title or Tag Titles, so there is obviously gonna be a chamber match and what else could be for other then the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Maybe we might just get Bryan, Punk, Lesnar, Orton, Maybe Cena and Wyatt all in a Chamber match for the title?

There is really nothing suggesting that this couldn't happen. The PPV has to live up to it's name, so there surely is gonna be a Chamber match with some epic rewards or whatever at the end of it.

I'm not saying this is gonna fix anything, it certainly won't but we might very well get a very good Chamber match with some of the top stars at this point in time.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



InTheAirTonight said:


> The Vince of today would cut his left nut to have a 240-250 lbs guy with the personality of a time bomb. He would have milked Austin 3:16 to the moon.


I'm not too sure. I remember a story from Russo about the day after King of the Ring 1996 when he went to McMahon's office with a draft copy of WWF magazine that month and it had Austin 3:16 on the cover, McMahon made them change it, he had no idea what it was about and didn't like it. The next night on Raw the crowd was full of Austin 3:16 signs.
Leaving physiques out of it for a minute, Austin got himself over in the same way that Bryan has. It's not one of McMahon's ideas, he doesn't like it and doesn't want to run with it, the difference being that back then he didn't have a choice, now he does. Austin wasn't the biggest guy either, exact same height as CM Punk, bit of a beer belly etc.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

2012 was somewhat unpredictable considering everyone kept insisting Jericho would win it but Sheamus did instead. He was probably the number 2 pick though for most, so you could probably give that award to Cena in 2008.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Elimination Chamber theory*

They will have the Elimination Chamber and Cena will be in Bryan's spot....The WWE just doesn't believe in Daniel.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*thoughts on the Rumble tonight*

1. The obvious one is the winner of the thing. Batista has done nothing to earn the main event spot at the biggest show in history...not one damn thing. He shows up on raw wearing skinnyjeans to a really sad pop, delivers a terrible promo and just like that, he gets a late number in the rumble(because he clearly does not have the gas tank for anything longer) and is in the main event of wrestlmania xxx...sorry but I agree with the majority of wrestlers and fans alike, this is shit booking at its saddest. If anyone deserved to be the guy, it was Punk, Bryan, Reigns, hell I would have accepted a lot of guys over Batista tonight. Im tired of old timers being handed the WM main even slots by HHH every damn year without doing a fucking thing to earn it...worse still is the rumors say Batista is supposed to go over Orton in the match too...seriously the fuck is this booking where a guy just comes back and is guaranteed a rumble win and WM victory like this?

2. Why were there so many entrants that have no chance of winning? You had tons of tag team wrestlers, joke entrants like the damn bull, and singles wrestlers that you knew were just place holders for real athletes. Sorry but the Usos should have been challenging and winning the tag titles, not in the rumble, they serve no purpose being in there.

3. What was the point of having Ray being the 30 spot this year, then getting eliminated right away? Like when you have a number 30 slot, why would you not make that person a little more important? Nothing against ray but he is just not the superstar he was a few years ago, people are just not behind the guy right now, just kind of indifferent to him, he was booked in that match like he was still the superstar he used to be which is another example of the WWE just not being in touch with reality anymore. Batista is not the draw he once was, not as young either, and neither is ray.

4. Roman Reigns is going to be a beast for years to come, that guy has got a presence in the ring unlike I have seen in a while. He is huge, yet fast...powerful, yet athletic and agile...if he does not have a championship dynasty in the next 4 years(3-4 title reigns) I will be shocked...He looked amazing tonight, I know I am not the only one

5. Kane...put the god damn mask back on and eliminate 2 more people to break HBKs record already...jesus christ. And whomever wrote how Punk gets eliminated by Kane coming back out there need slapped in the penis.

6. Why did they go back to 30, I thought everyone was down with the 40 man RR format but they went against it...honestly instead of watching Lesnar beat Show with a chair 100 times over 20 minutes...10 more entrant would have been better esp if that means show and lesnar were in it...and of course bryan

7. Kevin Nash being one of the surprise entrants...did he not do that a couple years ago, like not even long ago...and naturally it did not have the same novelty level this time and people were not like "OMG NASH!!!" and were more "umm, nash? Alright I guess, hope his quads hold out"

8. Kofi is actually very over with the crowd and seriously one of the most athletic guys they have on the roster...why wont they give him a legit angle? he has been doing nothing for like a year now, he is a major talent...use him!!!

9. Ziggler will never get any respect in the WWE, they got their feeling hurt like a bunch of spoiled children when he complained about not getting pushed, so they have been just fucking burying the guy for months now mercilessly even though he is still popular...more proof that HHH could care less what the fans think.

10. Part of me hopes Wrestlemania fails hard this year with how the WWE has booked this whole year frankly like they dont even give a shit anymore. They just push their friends, fuck what the fans want, fuck the ratings, forget 60+ years of wrestling logic...the Brass at WWE are so out of touch that the show has become more frustrating than anything else, they have taken what a promotion has always done which is ask the fans what they want and then give it to them, and now they do the opposite, they tell the fans what they want, then act shocked when the fans dont like it. when the ratings come in, they blame bullshit factors that have nothing to do with it, rather than actually admit their mistakes. They are quick to find a scapegoat wrestler like Ryback, Bryan, or Henry for why the main event with Cena flops...rather than admit it just might be John Cena. This year in WWE, has been god awful on so many levels, and for the third year in a row they seem to have this attitude like WM is the only show that actually matters...so I hope it finally bites them in the ass this year, people are sick of their bullshit, and tired of watching a company being run by a spoiled brat and a guy that spend his whole career fully willing to bury people if it furthered his or one of his friends careers...is it a wonder the WWE sucks now a days?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*

If the new guys were half as good as the guys you mentioned then maybe WWE would not bring these part timers. Anyway, who dosen't want to see Hogan or Sting?


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



bacardimayne said:


> It's not. What is Batista's fault is him acting like a complete and utter cock to fans and fellow wrestlers on Twitter, and flipping off fans at the Rumble. He can get fucked. I hope he tears his quad.


I agree, he handled it badly. But the fans are putting every wrestler not named Daniel Bryan in a very difficult spot. They were fine during Orton's feud with Bryan, but have sabotaged every main event angle since. Even the Rumble match isn't safe any more. I can understand why a guy with Dave's temper would flip out during his big comeback match. He probably has that whole "Who is Daniel Bryan compared to me?" attitude backstage. Times have changed, Dave. It's not 2005 any more.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Doesn't Cleveland usually suck as a crowd? Expect most of them to just sit most of the time and only do mild pops/boos but who knows could surprise me


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Elimination Chamber theory*

They might have a chamber match for the Intercontinental title?
Bryan is gonna face El Torito on the pre show


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Doesn't Cleveland usually suck as a crowd? Expect most of them to just sit most of the time and only do mild pops/boos but who knows could surprise me


Hey dude, Pittsburgh crowds were meant to be like that. Look what happened for most of the PPV.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*



SideburnGuru said:


> So, I'm not going to try and use any Royal Rumble rage in this thread. Granted, I feel it's more than warranted after the shit product they've produced tonight, but I'm trying to keep that out of the way.
> 
> It is relative, however. With Batista's Royal Rumble win, we can obviously tell WWE does want to push this man. Why? Because they feel he brings the star power! He'll bring the ratings in from everywhere! People will tune in to see the animal! The problem is.... no, they really won't.


Batista looked really tired and out of shape tonight. He put on some decent matches in his last run with the company. If he gets back into shape he's going to do that again. He's got "unfinished business" with Orton. So they'll revive that feud. As far as him headlining the company I don't see that myself. Unless he really gets into shape, and they do a ton of work with him. WWE is just biding their time till the next big thing happens. 

Speaking of which both SCSA and the Rock tweeted about how great Reigns did tonight.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Elimination Chamber theory*

It's the Road to Wrestlemania, lots of shit will happen. 

Batista wrestling for the WWE title @ WM could easily change. He could lose the No. 1 contender status at Elimination Chamber or shit even on RAW or SD. Same goes for Orton and everybody else. I don't think really anything is set in stone. Like if Sting were to show up out of the blue, who would he face? Brock, Taker, Cena, Orton, who knows.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Elimination Chamber theory*

If indeed Sting has signed to the WWE, I fully expect Lesnar to win the title at EC & defend against Batista.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*

Punk will go over Kane at EC and then face HHH at WrestleMania. I'd say he's going over but after the fuckery we witnessed last night, anything is possible.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



Wagg said:


> If the new guys were half as good as the guys you mentioned then maybe WWE would not bring these part timers. Anyway, who dosen't want to see Hogan or Sting?


I don't want to see Hogan in the ring, he was an awful worker in his prime, now he's a pensioner I have no desire to see him having a stroke whilst trying to release his old leather bag gut from his 'Hulkamania STILL running wild' shirt.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

surely no one saw Edge in 2010, i wasn't on the net at the time, so i certainly didn't


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Nobody, and I mean NOBODY saw Cena winning in 2008. It was more of a surprise than Edge I think.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Alright I'm sick of seeing everyone making thread after thread after fucking thread bitching and complaining about any tiny miniscule thought that comes into their head and saying "YEP SICK I'M GOING TO MAKE A THREAD ABOUT THIS".

So I'm putting it all in here.

Bitch, complain, #cutforBryan, talk about the crowd, Rey's unintentional heel turn and what on EARTH the WWE were thinking here.

Be civil plz.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: The Real Loser Of The Night*



Headliner said:


> No. The real losers are the current and future stars of the company. Having Batista come back the week before the Rumble, and winning it after being gone for four years tells you they have no faith in the current roster. As hard as these guys work, it's a slap in the face.


Exactly. Why give that little something extra, risking injury in the process when you're gonna be stuck on the same path regardless?





JC00 said:


> Money in the Bank '13- 199,000
> Money in the Bank '12- 188,000
> Money in the Bank '11- 195,000
> Money in the Bank '10- 165,000
> ...



I'm starting to think InTheAirTonight likes having your d**k up his @$$.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Cena in 2008 I mean no one figured he would be back that quick same with Edge in 2010 other than that all the Rumbles in recent years have been very predictable


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Cena in 2008, before that Vince McMahon.


----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Threads get merged, you don't hear my jokes.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Doesn't Cleveland usually suck as a crowd? Expect most of them to just sit most of the time and only do mild pops/boos but who knows could surprise me


Are you trying to say the wonderful people of Cleveland will be disinterested in the product?










You may have a point


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Big Dave won and I don't like it. Please read this mini novel about why:

[Insert ramble here]


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck Batista.

Comes back 6 days before the Rumble, buries the roster with a few sentences, wins the Rumble and slaps most of the roster in face by automatically getting a Rumble win, title shot at Mania and a mainevent at Mania.

Bad luck if you bust your ass day in, day out, week in, week out because it means nothing to the company, fuck this whole nostalgia trip, now entering it's 4th year, is it ever gonna end?

Rant done.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: thoughts on the Rumble tonight*



Demoslasher said:


> 1. The obvious one is the winner of the thing. Batista has done nothing to earn the main event spot at the biggest show in history...not one damn thing.


You had a lot of valid points, Batista looked old and tired, he did the one thing he had to though, he got the nod from upstairs.



> 2. Why were there so many entrants that have no chance of winning? You had tons of tag team wrestlers, joke entrants like the damn bull, and singles wrestlers that you knew were just place holders for real athletes. Sorry but the Usos should have been challenging and winning the tag titles, not in the rumble, they serve no purpose being in there.


It was funny, or they needed filler because some guys have big matches tomorrow, there have been weird winners in the past.



> 3. What was the point of having Ray being the 30 spot this year, then getting eliminated right away? Like when you have a number 30 slot, why would you not make that person a little more important? Nothing against ray but he is just not the superstar he was a few years ago, people are just not behind the guy right now, just kind of indifferent to him, he was booked in that match like he was still the superstar he used to be which is another example of the WWE just not being in touch with reality anymore. Batista is not the draw he once was, not as young either, and neither is ray.


30 is just another number, how many times has 30 won?



> 4. Roman Reigns is going to be a beast for years to come, that guy has got a presence in the ring unlike I have seen in a while. He is huge, yet fast...powerful, yet athletic and agile...if he does not have a championship dynasty in the next 4 years(3-4 title reigns) I will be shocked...He looked amazing tonight, I know I am not the only one


You sure aren't the only one. Every time I'd hear Sierra Hotel I'd start snoring. This guy got more than one look tonight. He's headed up up up.



> 7. Kevin Nash being one of the surprise entrants...did he not do that a couple years ago, like not even long ago...and naturally it did not have the same novelty level this time and people were not like "OMG NASH!!!" and were more "umm, nash? Alright I guess, hope his quads hold out"


Gave us old guys some nostalgia.



> 8. Kofi is actually very over with the crowd and seriously one of the most athletic guys they have on the roster...why wont they give him a legit angle? he has been doing nothing for like a year now, he is a major talent...use him!!!


I've been wondering this for 2 years. This kid has incredible talent. He's not crying because he's not on ice cream bars during a 400 day reign, he isn't tweeting "why am I not headlining or winning this PPV" He just goes to work every damned day and does an amazing job. He needs a little weight, and a lot of exposure and this kid is on top.



> 9. Ziggler will never get any respect in the WWE, they got their feeling hurt like a bunch of spoiled children when he complained about not getting pushed, so they have been just fucking burying the guy for months now mercilessly even though he is still popular...more proof that HHH could care less what the fans think.


Now they're doing the same to Bryan, or one would think so. As long as I can remember Ziggy wearing his spirit squad costume I can't take him too seriously. Hell it took Shawn fighting Razor tooth and nail on a ladder to make me forget his Rocker days...



> 10. Part of me hopes Wrestlemania fails hard this year with how the WWE has booked this whole year frankly like they dont even give a shit anymore. They just push their friends, fuck what the fans want, fuck the ratings, forget 60+ years of wrestling logic...the Brass at WWE are so out of touch that the show has become more frustrating than anything else, they have taken what a promotion has always done which is ask the fans what they want and then give it to them, and now they do the opposite, they tell the fans what they want, then act shocked when the fans dont like it.


WM is going to do fine, it's probably even going to be a good show. You have to remember the company is using a tested formula, that worked for years long before the fans had a voice. Hell they let Punk ride the top for a year, did it make them more money? No. Did they sell more PPVs? No. How did it benefit the company, but it was what the fans wanted though right?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Y'all just need to learn to deal with it :batista2*


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Cena in 2008. They fucked up this year when they put the Usos, Swagger and other jobbers there.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

It's only a matter of 5 more Raws before the fans realize that Bryan isn't going to be the main guy. There was a surprising pop last night for Wyatt's win, but I'm guessing it was because they thought that that meant Bryan was a lock to enter the Rumble, get retribution and win the damn thing. 

I also think that if this continues after the WM, fans will start turning their back on the WWE. It's not infallable as we've seen in the past when the WWE's shitty product allowed ECW and WCW to prosper.

Booing or cheering doesn't work. IWC holds the power to make or break the WWE's Network ... 

But that's probably not going to happen either as supporting Bryan is a huge ask in comparison to what's actually on offer.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

I'm up for a good throwing shit in the ring protest instead. Haven't seen it in ages and haven't seen a time more deserving of one than this...


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

I'd say Austin in 1997 was the last truly "holy shit" moment. Nobody saw that win coming, particularly with Bret-HBK on the horizon.

Every winner since has been somewhat predictable. Even when Cena returned in 2008, everyone knew he would be winning as soon as he entered.


----------



## Ultimate Avenger (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Ziggler's hometown.I expect big pops for Dolph. If he is even there


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



NJ88 said:


> I actually cant wait for the crowd reaction on RAW tonight. I've never seen a crowd (other than the RAW after Mania) hijack a PPV and absolutely shit all over what they were getting given. Continue please.


Hopefully it's going to be a bloodbath like yesterday.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



corporation2.0 said:


> *To be fair, it isn't really Batista's fault. Of course he's going to accept a main event spot at WrestleMania with open arms.*
> 
> If anyone deserves to get booed, it's Vince and the creative team. They have a popular star in Bryan, but are too ignorant to realize that popularity doesn't equal immediate buyrates. That takes times and a consistent push.
> 
> It's amusing that guys like Cena and Batista were given the benefit of the doubt back in 2005 and continued to be pushed. But in 2014, during a down period in wrestling after a decade of Cena being established as the only important wrestler on the shows, they blame Bryan for bad buyrates.


More like he negotiated for it. Probably woulden't come back for less (understandably so, but I doubt Vince immediately offered him the RR run)


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Reaper Jones said:


> I also think that if this continues after the WM, fans will start turning their back on the WWE. It's not infallable as we've seen in the past when the WWE's shitty product allowed ECW and WCW to prosper.


It wasn't the WWE's product being bad that caused that. It was all the WWE stars jumping to WCW and the subsequent edgy product that allowed WCW to take over the ratings. But the WWE was still selling better for the live shows.

As for ECW, they were never WWE's serious competition. Let's not try to rewrite history.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Thing with Batista is that if he had acted with class or even ignored it, the whole thing would blow over. It was less about him and more about how the WWE has handled the entire situation. But now the smarks (and even some marks) know they can get to a wrestler. The crowds are going to be after him now.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

It wouldn't make sense for Bryan to have won the rumble. He's already faced Orton numerous times, why rematch it up at wrestlemania of all places??

You guys usually hate rematches...

Or is it different rules when Bryan is involved?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



APEX said:


> It wouldn't make sense for Bryan to have won the rumble. He's already faced Orton numerous times, why rematch it up at wrestlemania of all places??
> 
> You guys usually hate rematches...
> 
> Or is it different rules when Bryan is involved?


Who says Orton is going into Wrestlemania as champ?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

Simple question.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

i'd prefer bryan vs lesnar a real life david vs goliath


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

This isn't about Batista sucking, or not. Batista is a great talent.

This is about Daniel Bryan.

It would be the equivalent of, in 1998, the year Austin won the rumble and confronted Tyson the next night, if WWE instead kept Austin out of the rumble that night to only wrestle savio vega earlier in the night, and then had a surprising return of Macho Man go win the rumble. People would have been just as pissed as they are now


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



corporation2.0 said:


> It wasn't the WWE's product being bad that caused that. It was all the WWE stars jumping to WCW and the subsequent edgy product that allowed WCW to take over the ratings. But the WWE was still selling better for the live shows.
> 
> As for ECW, they were never WWE's serious competition. Let's not try to rewrite history.


Oh dear. It's not about competition at that time. It was about a company that was revolutionizing how the fans viewed the product and what they wanted to see. 

ECW was the first to actually have that adult product in the first place ... WCW was focused on in-ring and WWE was a cartoon at the time with ECW breaking through the barrier and bringing real gladiators into wrestling. Not even WCW at the time had realized the potential of marketing to adult audiences. 

It started the whole "we need to change our product for the adult audiences" movement. ECW was poorly managed, didn't have the money, but anyone that doesn't think that they were the main catalysts for the brand of adult oriented wrestling we saw in WCW and WWE are the ones that have bought into revisionist history. 

WWE was only in trouble financially for a brief period, but they had lost almost all of their viewers to both WCW and ECW. 

ECW was a shitty managed company and that led to its demise, but let's not try to ignore the fact that it helped bring in the adult oriented wrestling we saw in latter years. Pretty much all of those matches you guys saw with blood and gore and whatnot in the AE had already taken place in ECW ...


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

I was thinkind: since Batista won the Royal Rumble and fans WANT Daniel Bryan but we have seen before Bryan VS Cena and Bryan VS Orton, would a Batista VS Daniel Bryan make the fans "forgive" the WWE? I guess Bryan can win in the Elimination Chamber and set up a match against Batista at Wrestlemania. It would be fresher than Daniel VS Cena or Orton for sure.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

If it would keep the crowd from hijacking Wrestlemania, yes.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Therapy said:


> I'm up for a good throwing shit in the ring protest instead. Haven't seen it in ages and haven't seen a time more deserving of one than this...


Oh believe me, I would love nothing more than to see that. Would remind me of the good old WCW days.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

It would be great, but I guess some people are too pussy to throw a cup in 2014?


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

No

Batista vs Lesnar is way more appealing

Bryan can go and main event in TNA


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Cena 08. Nobody expected him to come back that earlier.
Edge wasnt really a surprise, pretty much the same situation like Cena 08 and I saw a lot of people picking him.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

DB nuthuggers, they are the problem.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

*Unless Bryan goes over, the crowd will hate the WWE.*


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*

Orton is a HEEL, people keep forgetting that for some reason, he's supposed to be hated.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

Bryan is not gonna go from losing clean to Husky Harris to main-eventing WM30 in a span of 90 days, move on guys.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Alright I'm sick of seeing everyone making thread after thread after fucking thread bitching and complaining about any tiny miniscule thought that comes into their head and saying "YEP SICK I'M GOING TO MAKE A THREAD ABOUT THIS".
> 
> So I'm putting it all in here.
> 
> ...


Might need a Daniel Bryan section, lol.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



APEX said:


> It wouldn't make sense for Bryan to have won the rumble. He's already faced Orton numerous times, why rematch it up at wrestlemania of all places??
> 
> You guys usually hate rematches...
> 
> Or is it different rules when Bryan is involved?


Most cards I've seen of fans had Bryan vs Brock or Cena or a triple threat instead of just vs Orton, But even then there is a difference between Cena vs Orton for the 18th time for the title at a PVP and bryan vs Orton with Bryan winning to close the show...especially with the story that they built up. It made too much sense for bryan to win the rumble...and the fans..and some wrestlers are giving them hell for WWE's continued negligence.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

:lmao 

fuck no.

Imagine the god awful promos between the two of them.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

Meh, DB isn't very appealing to me. It's hard to get behind storylines he is in and if there is something interesting about them it's gone the next week.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



APEX said:


> It wouldn't make sense for Bryan to have won the rumble. He's already faced Orton numerous times, why rematch it up at wrestlemania of all places??
> 
> You guys usually hate rematches...
> 
> Or is it different rules when Bryan is involved?


Bryan's story arch over the last year or so pretty much demands that he overcome the odds and become WWE champion, and it's what the crowd wants to see. Instead, he's been shunted and that's pissed us off. It doesn't even matter who he wins the title off or how many matches they've had together, the main ingredients are Bryan and the title.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

No.

May as well replace Batista with either Brock (for the typical MMA match) or Brock (for the strength match) because Batista is a shit grade Brock.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

I'd rather Batista vs. Orton, and that's what it's going to be. If they get Bryan involved, they would make it a triple threat.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Naaaaa rather see bryan vs taker or lesnar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Cleveland is not a real person, he's just a cartoon character and he'll have no way of dictating whether someone gets booed or not.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

I just read some of the tweets Batista is getting, Really fucked up. There some people sending death threats to him. Really people fuck off with that.


----------



## KingOfKings (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

I'd be happy with Bryan against anyone. The situation lends itself to Bryan going up against anyone in the Authority right now, or Batista after the RR. Really Batista should join the Authority now if the WWE has half an idea.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

It's a different crowd tomorrow, they might cheer Batista for all we know... If you guys keep this up, WWE might just pull Daniel Bryan from television and you'll never see him. WWE seems like a spiteful company. They'll job him out like they're doing with Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

2012


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's a different crowd tomorrow, they might cheer Batista for all we know... If you guys keep this up, WWE might just pull Daniel Bryan from television and you'll never see him. WWE seems like a spiteful company. They'll job him out like they're doing with Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler.


I agree with this. The WWE clearly doesn't see money in Bryan. If the crowd continues to sabotage the shows, Vince is likely to job him out or even release him when given the chance, just to prove a point.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's a different crowd tomorrow, they might cheer Batista for all we know... If you guys keep this up, WWE might just pull Daniel Bryan from television and you'll never see him. WWE seems like a spiteful company. They'll job him out like they're doing with Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler.


I'd rather they do that and see him in ROH than continually see him get shafted. He's consistently had great matches since getting here and is the most over man on the fucking planet, he deserves better than this shit.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Would you be satisfied with a Batista VS Daniel Bryan headlining Wrestlemania?*

He deserves a much better opponent...Batista would get gassed during his entrance....But oh well he won the RR so nothing to do about that.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't even like Bryan all that much, how over he is baffles me, he is good I'll admit. I just don't appreciate the fact some hack who wasn't very good the first time around outside of his heel run in 2010 gets to come back and just get the main event of Mania sewn up for doing fuck all. Annoying.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

I have hated the rumble the past 4 years. 2010 was the last time I really enjoyed a Royal Rumble


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's a different crowd tomorrow, they might cheer Batista for all we know... If you guys keep this up, WWE might just pull Daniel Bryan from television and you'll never see him. WWE seems like a spiteful company. They'll job him out like they're doing with Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler.


Unlike Ryder and Ziggler.. I don't see the fans letting go of Bryan as easy as they did them.. Ryder and Ziggler never made that connection to the casuals like Bryan has.. It's simply something WWE can't hide and hope the fans ignore him


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Stone Hot said:


> I just read some of the tweets Batista is getting, Really fucked up. There some people sending death threats to him. Really people fuck off with that.


Yep. I wanted Bryan to win as well but SOME wrestling fans seem to have a massive sense of entitlement and react like that when they don't get what they want. Seem to forget that they're all normal people who do a job then go home like the rest of us. A lot of fans treat people like Batista/Cena as if they're bad people who have caused harm to them or something, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Nobody expected Cena to return in 08 but as soon as he was out, it was obvious he was winning. I'm not saying that's a bad thing, he certainly was a complete surprise that night, i remember watching it live with school the next day.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Did us Punk marks ever get that bad, death threats? Ummmmm........


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*

I don't think Orton was legitimately getting annoyed at the chants, but instead tried to use taunts and jeers towards the hostile crowd to attract heat towards himself.

Like when he stood on the turnbuckle and did his pose, the boos he received were phenomenal for a heel perspective.

What annoyed me the most was Cena just bluntly ignoring the crowd, Orton at least riled them up a bit.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



combolock said:


> Just yell Daniel Bryan so loud that nobody can speak a promo.


Yes. Let's ruin Raw like everyone did the Rumble last night. Fuck anything that doesn't involve Bryan pinning the entire roster in a 1 on 30 handicap match.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*



The Cynical Miracle said:


> WWE better prepare for 70,000 die hard fans, including me, to hijack their WWE title match on the biggest show of the year.


You're attending?

Mission accomplished 

:vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Last Time Royal Rumble Winner Was Unpredictable*

Sorry, but since when was ADR's win predictable? Not to mention that there were 40 wrestlers. ADR's 11, and then Cena's 08.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Stone Hot said:


> I just read some of the tweets Batista is getting, Really fucked up. There some people sending death threats to him. Really people fuck off with that.


Batista is laughing at those morons. Death threats over a predetermined wrestling match? Fucking sad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im reading through some of the tweets people are sending Batista. The guy is getting death threats people. I know people are frustrated but dont do shit like that. Cause it makes us look terrible.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

I'm beginning to think that it isn't Vince who doesn't want Bryan pushed *cough*Trips*cough* I really hope the crowd doesn't sit on their hands though. This is one time they need to be vocal. There is still time left until Mania.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Stone Hot said:


> I just read some of the tweets Batista is getting, Really fucked up. There some people sending death threats to him. Really people fuck off with that.


My thoughts exactly.

I didn't like the ending to the PPV last night but it's not 100% Batista's fault, I don't know why people are acting like it is.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



GoToSl33p said:


> Did us Punk marks ever get that bad, death threats? Ummmmm........


Don't think so. There were some bitch-fits every time he lost or got beat up, and lots of "burial" accusations every week, but never death-threats.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

You know what will be awesome ? Half the people walking out when Batista enters the ring.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

I will be there on the ramp tomorrow... Can't wait. I hope the crowd will be fired up.

I am not a fan of Daniel Bryan at all, but I plan to chant him like crazy... I actually hope random chants take over unrelated matches and promos as well. Not to be rude, per-say... But for WWE never listening to the fans. So I don't care what people chant to be honest. It is time they learn, and I hope Cleveland and the next few cities keep it up.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Eulonzo said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I didn't like the ending to the PPV last night but it's not 100% Batista's fault, I don't know why people are acting like it is.


Giving the middle finger to fans and rubbing it in their faces doesn't help. He didn't have to be a douche about it. He deserves all the hate he's getting, no sympathy from me.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Alright I'm sick of seeing everyone making thread after thread after fucking thread bitching and complaining about any tiny miniscule thought that comes into their head and saying "YEP SICK I'M GOING TO MAKE A THREAD ABOUT THIS".
> 
> So I'm putting it all in here.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Yo srsly...
What did you fgts expect? Reigns to win? You guys didnt cheer for Reigns until Punk was eliminated.
You just didnt wanted Batista to win, but Batista was the only plausible outcome in the last 5-6 Wrestlers. Nobody of the SHIELD wouldve won, cause that would be contra-productive towards the imminent SHIELD Split storyline.
It was also obvious that Punks gonna be screwed out the Rumble by the authority.

I Mean come on.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Stone Hot said:


> I just read some of the tweets Batista is getting, Really fucked up. There some people sending death threats to him. Really people fuck off with that.


I take it you didn't see this?


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

"You guys didn't cheer for Reigns until Punk was eliminated"... I cheered for Reigns the entire time last night. I did not want Daniel Bryan, Batista or anyone else to really win. In fact, I am kind of sick of Daniel Bryan at the moment, so it did not bother me one bit. And "everyone" is not just the arena the event was held...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*

Orton did well there, imo. He gathered some good heat during the match.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



GoToSl33p said:


> Did us Punk marks ever get that bad, death threats? Ummmmm........


Oh yeah. 1 Punktard basically told me he was gonna cut my head off and present me to Punk so Punk could shit down my neck. They even described what Punk would be wearing when he dropped his pants. It was so damned detailed I didn't know whether to laugh my ass off or call the authorities. Rabid fans be rabid.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

Boo him if you want to boo him and cheer him if you want to cheer him.

It's generally up to you what you want to do.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: The most ironic thing about the WM WWE title match between Batista vs Orton is...*



Kemil22 said:


> You're attending?
> 
> Mission accomplished
> 
> :vince$ :vince$ :vince$


Yep, at the end of the day, only thing Vince gives a fuck about is the amount of money left in the register. Booing, cheering? Meh. HHH seems to assume that way of thinking now. He already stated he doesn't care about skills or talent, only marketability.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Therapy said:


> I take it you didn't see this?


Just a dude trying to overreact for views. I tried it back in August and still got less than 1,000 hits.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



corporation2.0 said:


> To be fair, it isn't really Batista's fault. Of course he's going to accept a main event spot at WrestleMania with open arms.
> 
> *If anyone deserves to get booed, it's Vince and the creative team.* They have a popular star in Bryan, but are too ignorant to realize that popularity doesn't equal immediate buyrates. That takes times and a consistent push.
> 
> It's amusing that guys like Cena and Batista were given the benefit of the doubt back in 2005 and continued to be pushed. But in 2014, during a down period in wrestling after a decade of Cena being established as the only important wrestler on the shows, they blame Bryan for bad buyrates.


:clap

When Vince returns onscreen he deserves to be booed and have his promo de-railed..

Instead we'll get the same neckbeards doing the "Bowdown" Gesture when he walks out 

:StephenA


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

It doesn't matter if they boo him or not, Batista is still a bigger draw than Daniel Bryan and that's a fact.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Im reading through some of the tweets people are sending Batista. The guy is getting death threats people. I know people are frustrated but dont do shit like that. Cause it makes us look terrible.


Dem internet tuff guyz


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Therapy said:


> I take it you didn't see this?


It's sad actually and not funny at all. I'm not supporting this guy's rage, nor can I truly understand where it's coming from. But I do know what it's like to feel ripped off and that's what he's feeling. 

However, no matter what the outcome of anything in the world there's no room or place for death threats of any kind in the WWE.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

I hope everyone boos the shit out him then chant for a man who rightfully deserves the main event role, D-Bry


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Batista comes back after 4 years while Bryan has been working his ass off in this time building his way up the card, building a big fan base, putting on great matches to the point where it was now his time to win this match. Batista winning the rumble was a disgrace and a slap in the face of the majority of the fans.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Reaper Jones said:


> However, no matter what the outcome of anything in the world there's no room or place for death threats of any kind in the WWE.


I completely agree


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Therapy said:


> I take it you didn't see this?
> 
> *Fat kid video*


:jordan5


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Get everyone to chant refund. That could cause a shitstorm for Vince.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

DANIEL BRYAN chants all night will be perfect.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



unDASHING said:


> Batista doesn't deserve anything. He needs to leave pro wrestling and stick to shitty super hero films. No one wanted him to return. No one even cares about him. He has single-handedly ruined Wrestlemania and* thrown a wrench in Daniel Bryan's career.*



And that's what I love the most about him


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

LOL Boo Batista cause its the cool thing to do right? Is's his fault? fpalm


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



Therapy said:


> Unlike Ryder and Ziggler.. I don't see the fans letting go of Bryan as easy as they did them.. Ryder and Ziggler never made that connection to the casuals like Bryan has.. It's simply something WWE can't hide and hope the fans ignore him


Just ban him from the arm-raising gesture and mentioning the chant YES and let him job out. 5 weeks and he'll be nobody.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

They thought bringing this guy back was like bring The Rock back. LOL. 

Get Rock/Cena III on the card to save WrestleMania.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

You have a guy who is over as anyone has been in years, working his ass off, putting on great matches and deserving a run with the title, on the other hand you have Batista who wasn't even that good in is prime, who just walks in after 4 years and gets to main event wrestle-mania, is Batista even that much of a draw in 2014? i don't think so.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*

He's not even close to the rock. What a joke. I hope he gets buried for his actions last night after the rumble.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*I feel sorry for Batista to be honest.*

Don't get me wrong, I wanted Daniel Bryan to be in the rumble as much as the next guy and I applaud everyone for making their voice heard. But I couldn't help but feel sorry for Batista, regardless of what people may say.

This guy has been gone for four years, and okay I know he's just come back and he's now won a rumble and is inserted into a place at Wrestlemania ahead of guys like Punk & Bryan which is disgraceful but I felt sympathetic at the reaction of the rumble because it's sad to see a man win it, who shouldn't off.

Batista is a returned babyface... it's not his choice to win the rumble. Blame fucking Triple H & Vince Mcmahon. They have booked Batista horribly. Shit return they booked him in, and they booked him in a Rumble to win which they knew would cause huge backlash. They have practically fucked his face run already.

Unless this leads to a heel turn straight after Wrestlemania, then I am all for it. Batista last rumble win was special in 2005, but his Rumble win 2014 has left a bad taste in my mouth as I feel his return at the moment is hurting the run he once had.

He was obviously gassed, not a fan of the ring attire, and he's so cut it's unbelievable. He needs to pack on as much mass as he can. Even though he's aged and he will never be like he was in Evolution, he could still beef up to atleast his 2010 size. 

Very sad for Batista indeed, he should of been screwed by Del Rio or eliminated last by Bryan. Cant believe creative could not have come up with a better plan. Here was my idea:

Daniel Bryan wins the rumble. Elimination Chamber it's down to Batista & Orton. Triple H comes out and says he is going to be the referee for this. Triple H does this as he knows Orton will be angry and distracted, in which Batista takes advantage and wins the title. This means Triple H does not screw Orton, so Orton remains heel and Batista remains face. But it's all part of Triple H plan.

Wrestlemania comes and it's Daniel Bryan vs Orton vs Batista. Bryan either wins or Batista retains so Orton can fuck off from the title picture. Batista turns heel and Triple H becomes the protector and names Batista the face of the company which leads to Batista Vs Bryan feud throughout the summer. 

WWE has fucked his face run now, the backlash is going to be huge. It's not Batista fault. He did what was asked. Daniel Bryan should have won that rumble and should of eliminated Batista. This would set up a heel run in the future.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: I feel sorry for Batista to be honest.*

It wasn't really about booing him or Rey Mysterio they were just sacrificial lambs.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

true rebel said:


> Get everyone to chant refund. That could cause a shitstorm for Vince.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The fact that you may and many other fans will turn up for week after week of Raw and Smackdown and pack out Wrestlemania is all Vince cares about. You don't like what you see? Don't tune in to any weekly broadcast or PPV and don't buy tickets, that will guarantee Vince and co. putting on better shows and creating new stars rather than relying on geriatrics. 

I used to be a hardcore wrestling fan but stopped watching as Cena started getting put over and becoming a so called star. 2013 was the first year in which I started to watch the show again, even then I only tuned into the PPVs (free streams) and so maybe a handful of Raws and not a single SD. There were some good matches last year, featuring guys like Lesnar, Bryan and CM Punk yet the latter two were constantly shafted in favour of the Rock, Orton and now Batista...yet the people complaining are the same people who pay huge usms of money every year on tickets and PPv buys.

Jus tdon't do it if you don't like it, it's the only way to make a mega corporation listen.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Batista flips out on fans after the rumble*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...flips-out-on-fans-after-wwe-royal-rumble-ppv/


I hope he gets buried for this. What a shame, this is a pg show and he does stuff like this? He didn't deserve to win IMO anyways.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: I feel sorry for Batista to be honest.*



Arcturus said:


> It wasn't really about booing him or Rey Mysterio they were just sacrificial lambs.


As much as it is an insult to the younger guys who busted their asses off all year, it's a big insult to Batista & Mysterio to be placed in them situations in which would garner a harsh reaction. WWE must of known that the crowd were going to be vocal. Like you just said, Batista & Mysterio were just sacrificed lambs to the crowd to be slaughtered.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Batista flips out on fans after the rumble*

Yeah, he could've handled it better, as much as I dislike Randy he'd have handled it much better and just troll smiled.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Batista flips out on fans after the rumble*



BigEMartin said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...flips-out-on-fans-after-wwe-royal-rumble-ppv/
> 
> 
> I hope he gets buried for this. What a shame, this is a pg show and he does stuff like this? He didn't deserve to win IMO anyways.


I bet you loved what Punk did back in 2011


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: I feel sorry for Batista to be honest.*

I think Rey was the lamb but Batista on the other hand was boos. No one wanted him to win.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I feel sorry for Batista to be honest.*

Valid points, but Big Dave doesn't help his own cause when flipping the twin birds to fans, or talking smack on twitter.

In this day and age, being a no-talent, past-it hack is going to get you shit all over, especially when you are jumping the queue.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Batista flips out on fans after the rumble*



CYC said:


> I bet you loved what Punk did back in 2011


It was a work though. Biiiig difference.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: Batista flips out on fans after the rumble*

The crowd may not be able to book matches but they can definitely turn someone heel.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: I feel sorry for Batista to be honest.*



Canelo said:


> Valid points, but Big Dave doesn't help his own cause when flipping the twin birds to fans, or talking smack on twitter.
> 
> In this day and age, being a no-talent, past-it hack is going to get you shit all over, especially when you are jumping the queue.


Was just reading about that. Was not very professional of Batisa. He's meant to be a face, and he's doing that to the crowd?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*

lol nah hes getting boo'ed


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



BigEMartin said:


> He's not even close to the rock. What a joke. I hope he gets buried for his actions last night after the rumble.


what did he do after the rumble?

Also, how is the TS gonna say that Batista is a legend, he clearly is not.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



The5star_Kid said:


> what did he do after the rumble?
> 
> Also, how is the TS gonna say that Batista is a legend, he clearly is not.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...flips-out-on-fans-after-wwe-royal-rumble-ppv/


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

BATISTA IS GREAT

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS
YESSSSSSSSSSSSS




GREAT VICTORY !


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Let's face it the WWE rarely does anything that gets a full seal of support from the WWE universe or internet.

They will call last night a success because even though there is so much backlash to what happened and lots of pissed off people.

A REACTION is a good thing, however a complete lack of reaction well maybe only then would you get a bit of sweating from Vince and CO.

People may be pissed off and frustrated, ironically from an event where the heels generally had all the success. 

WWE Network is launching soon and a lot of people are openly talking about the product, for better or worse, it's getting publicly discussed by all of us and between ourselves. In a way that is exactly what they want.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

實木儲物架


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Whats wrong with Batista's Current Run?The guy deserve more Respect like The Rock*



BigEMartin said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...flips-out-on-fans-after-wwe-royal-rumble-ppv/


whoaaa Batista getting ab it carried away with himself now, he was a nobody for years and the WWE allow him to come back, have him win the Rumble and he thinks he's a big shot again.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



I > U said:


> It doesn't matter if they boo him or not, Batista is still a bigger draw than Daniel Bryan and that's a fact.


You're one of the worst kind of internet posters. Someone who doesn't think things through before they post.

Batista WAS a big draw. It's now 2014, there is no proof that Batista is a bigger draw than Daniel Bryan right now as you cannot compare figures from 2005-2010 to those of the past few years.

The company, the wrestlers are performing in a completely different climate and there's hundreds of different factors.

Batista needs to actively perform for a few months. THEN you can compare his modern day drawing ability with Daniel Bryan's. 

THINK before you post, use you're brain. I'm sure you are intelligent.

Secondly, in my opinion. You are wrong, Daniel Bryan is the joint second biggest draw in American Professional wrestling with CM Punk and under John Cena.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:ti @ Batista's reaction to the fans post-Rumble.

Dude's thin skinned as fuck


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



Reaper Jones said:


> I came in here to post this.
> 
> WWE has proven in recent years that they no longer have a fucking clue as to what a true payoff means when it comes to booking angles so all hopes of any kind of proper end to this fiasco got buried at the Rumble.
> 
> ...


A payoff? Are you fucking serious? The guy has been with the company 3 years, hasn't paid shit for dues, and he deserves a payoff... How many other guys have sat in the same spot, for 6 or 7 years without a payoff? Without tweeting about how they're being "held down" How long did Levesque himself sit midcard because of the curtain call in MSG before he got his payoff? This guy could be young Andre the giant at this point and I wouldn't book him in another match. This entitled mindset bullshit is for the birds. Let him put a few years in the WWE without bitching where he is or isn't on the card. I'm done talking about this guy. He should ask to be sent back down to FCW, but to learn some humility this time.


----------



## ShaneOMag (Aug 25, 2004)

Hope he gets booed out of the building and flooded with Daniel Bryan chants.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

I think Mysterio was the sacrificial lamb and I felt bad when he got boo'ed so bad. Initially, I think the boo'ing was more for the match than the man himself. The crowd was so hot for Daniel Bryan. There were a smattering of chants for him early in the match but from like #22 on, it was pretty constant especially when the 10 second countdown started.

I think that rationalized that Mysterio is usually pretty popular so at least the crowd would be happy to see him. We weren't. I didn't boo him when he got tossed out, obviously many others in attendance didn't follow the same route. I think the real moment the crowd went for restless to flat out indignant was when Punk was eliminated by Kane and we all realized that either Sheamus (workout buddy), Batista (Hollywood part-timer workout buddy), or Roman Reigns (the chosen one who isn't ready for it yet) was winning the Rumble.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriously*

It was certainly not the worst Royal Rumble show of all time. There were definitely a lot of positives to take from it- the culmination of the Wyatt/Bryan fued and the beginning of a Wyatt/Cena fued which establishes Bray Wyatt as a big player, advancement of the Kane/Punk storyline, new tag team champions, the beginning of a Cody Rhodes/Goldust fued, Brock Lesnar actually being booked well, Roman Reigns performance in the Rumble and the debut of Rusev with perhaps a potential fued with the Real Americans. Yes, Daniel Bryan didn't win the Royal Rumble but the WWE have shown from instances in the past that they are well capable of turning things in ways that can allow Bryan to main event Wrestlemania and win the title. These overreactions are just annoying and makes you sound like a bunch of kids really.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

... Uh Huh :jericho3


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

It's embarrassing really. They should stop crying about someone not getting pushed. It's getting ridiculous, you're right, they do sound like kids.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland, DO NOT boo Batista tomorrow on RAW*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's a different crowd tomorrow, they might cheer Batista for all we know... If you guys keep this up, WWE might just pull Daniel Bryan from television and you'll never see him. WWE seems like a spiteful company. They'll job him out like they're doing with Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler.


I hope they do.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

He might lose his mind tonight if the entire crowd are doing Yes/No/DB chants.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I think most of the rage is about him not being in the rumble at all. They should have had him enter and a heel eliminate him. Everyone was waiting for his music to hit and they sent out Rey. Fucking Rey. :lmao


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



Reaper Jones said:


> Isn't this the first time in all of Rey's career that he's been booed?


No.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

His match with Wyatt was great and him taking the fall to put over Bray was a good move, since AmDrag has the momentum and support to remain firmly established. Despite said support and momentum, I'm still wary of them giving him a way to head into 'Mania either as the champ or a contender for the belt after what happened to him last year.

That aside, Rusev's debut and Reigns going HAM were both fun moments.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



tonsgrams said:


> It was certainly not the worst Royal Rumble show of all time. There were definitely a lot of positives to take from it- the culmination of the Wyatt/Bryan fued and the beginning of a Wyatt/Cena fued which establishes Bray Wyatt as a big player, advancement of the Kane/Punk storyline, *new tag team champions*, the beginning of a Cody Rhodes/Goldust fued, Brock Lesnar actually being booked well, Roman Reigns performance in the Rumble and the debut of Rusev with perhaps a potential fued with the Real Americans. Yes, Daniel Bryan didn't win the Royal Rumble but the WWE have shown from instances in the past that they are well capable of turning things in ways that can allow Bryan to main event Wrestlemania and win the title. These overreactions are just annoying and makes you sound like a bunch of kids really.


To be fair this is just as bad as the Batista situation. Why should the NAO get at shot and then win the titles ahead of teams like the real Americans and the Wyatt's, what a joke end to a great tag run from the Rhodes brothers.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



corporation2.0 said:


> Mysterio as # 30 was definitely a letdown. I think they knew the crowd would shit all over it once they realized Bryan wasn't entered, which was why they kept Batista and Sheamus away from that spot. Mysterio was used as the sacrificial lamb to ensure the top faces received a pop for their entrances.


It didn't worked because Batista received a massive booo when he entered.

I think they never thought Rey would get boooed. I was shocked.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

WWE deserves everything they get at this point. WWE brought this on themselves for holding back the most over man in wrestling today and pushing the most booed men on the roster in his place. They are blatantly ignoring what 90% of the fans want.

The crowds are fed up with being fed the same thing over and over and when a talented guy works his way from the very bottom to the top only to be held back because of politics, the crowd will support him.

It's all about giving Bryan the spot he deserves. I'm no Bryan mark, but if you think these crowds are disrespectful for supporting a guy who is being treated poorly, you are simple minded and can't see the message being sent from the crowds. And again I am no Bryan mark.

Seriously how simple minded must some of you be not to understand this situation?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

They guy busts his ass all year and constantly puts the best matches on the card and is more over than anyone has been in years. People are going to be upset and rightfully so.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

I felt bad for Rey, it wasn't him who deserved the boos. But that's what happen when you laugh at your own customers. They will end up laughing at your show. Bryan should have been in the Rumble. It's his time, he's red hot, the crowd is in his side, like not many others superstars in history have had the crowd with him. Still, they give us a 45 years old man way past his prime who has been gone for four years. They deserved the crowd shitting in the show. They did. And I feel bad for all the superstars that have been unfairly booed, but they should have known better. This is a long time coming thing, not a surprise.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I think it's mostly because the crowd understood that Batista was winning the Rumble. Also, yeah, Daniel Bryan is still a favorite.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

_Couldve been Daniel Bryan or Wade Barrett. So glad my boy Rollins eliminated Mysterio didnt last long. Like I respect the work he has done over the years but there's no point of Mysterio being part of PPVs anymore, he's been injured a lot and should be putting over people._


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Waytt's just there to be fed to Cena, nothing more. So that's not a huge plus.

Batista's win just pissed the crowd off, because everyone saw it coming but there was still an inkling of a swerve that maybe just maybe WWe would do the right thing for all but nope Dig Dave wins, gets booed and he flips off the audience.

Awesome.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

"Haters can suck my balls"

- Big Dave Batista :bigdave


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Whoever it was 30 was going to get booed, should of had Barrett coming and saying he had some Bad News


----------



## vinsanity71 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

The complains were about not having him in the match at all land nobody can deny how over the guy is. Grown up people are cheering for him and not just kid, hell Michigan State fans were doing the YES chant in a basketball game for crying out loud. 

Batista comes back and just wins the Rumble and will headline WrestleMania. I have no problem with former stars coming back and getting major pushes but he is no Stone Cold or Rock. The fans were booing because of their disappointment. Some people hate to admit that some guys are being buried like DB, Ziggler, and others but HHH buddies are getting major pushes. Hell the New Age Outlaws lost their mojo back in 2000 and 14 years later they get to be tag champs while USO’s and Prime Time Players never sniffed the titles.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

It's simple. It's Daniel Bryan's time. The fans have picked him, because no matter what you think, at the end of the day, it is fans who pick who is going to be the next big star. WWE can try to make the crowd like who they want, and sometimes it works, but they simply won't be able to make a crowd dislike someone they have already picked. And that's what they are doing. I´ve been saying for months that at some point, Bryan would end up getting what he deserves, but show after show he keeps losing, he keeps going down the card, and it doesn't happen. So it seems pretty clear that either they want to bury him, or they are just pushing this underdog story wayyyyyy too much. And sadly, it seems to be the first thing.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Not having him in the match at all outright shows WWE will do anything to hold him down and that's why the crowd booed as they very well should. Notice I said crowd and not DB marks. The whole "DB marks" thing is obsolete now. Everywhere, even in cities and arenas typically known for dead or non smarky crowds, the Daniel Bryan and Yes chants have become overwhelming. Majority of the audience- casuals, smarks, children want him on top and the fact that WWE blatantly ignores it and tries pretending otherwise pisses them off and they have every right to shit on the product.

Case in point, check out the poll on WWE's official FB page. Over 70% people voted they hated the Royal Rumble. And that's a first. They always do these polls after a show and no matter how much we think it sucked, most of the people always vote they liked it. Not the case this time.

Sad thing is, just give us the payoff we've been waiting for since Summerslam, just put Bryan in his deserved spot and the crowd won't boo everyone else. But stroking their own ego is more important for HHH/Steph than putting out a good product so I hope even more people boo them tonight. Make them cry.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



DudeLove669 said:


> WWE deserves everything they get at this point. WWE brought this on themselves for holding back the most over man in wrestling today and pushing the most booed men on the roster in his place. They are blatantly ignoring what 90% of the fans want.



You really believe 90% of the fans want Bryan? It seems to me a case of a vocal minority. Bryan fans are like Cena fans at this point. For some reason bryan fans think that most fans want to see that little guy. I don't think that's the case. 

He's like an overrated Zack Ryder. That's why WWE doesn't take it too seriously.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

RAW should be rather interesting tonight lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

It's almost as if creative sacrificed rey haha


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



kronos96 said:


> You really believe 90% of the fans want Bryan? It seems to me a case of a vocal minority. Bryan fans are like Cena fans at this point. For some reason bryan fans think that most fans want to see that little guy. I don't think that's the case.
> 
> He's like an overrated Zack Ryder. That's why WWE doesn't take it too seriously.


The majority of every single crowd WWE goes to chants for Bryan. How can any sane person not think 90% of the crowds wants him?

It's as if some of you need to be slapped in the face by every single Bryan supporter out there to fully understand the sheer volume of what is happening. That's the only message that can top nearly every person in every arena cheering him on.

It can't be anymore obvious.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

This is getting ridiculous. Most of you bitching about EVERY detail...even who number 30 was need to get out more.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Jeez. Let the fans get to see what they paid for. At least have the guy participate. That's it. It's not rocket science. You put someone people want to see in the ring in the ring.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



DudeLove669 said:


> The majority of every single crowd WWE goes to chants for Bryan. How in the holy mother of fuck can you not think 90% of the crowds wants him?
> 
> It's as if some of you need to be slapped in the face by every single Bryan supporter in WWE to fully understand the sheer volume of what is happening.



People like to jump on bandwagons. Most of those fans do it to fit in. There is nothing that stands out about that guy at all. Unless you area neckbeard working class average joe, Bryan has nothing going on for him. 

The same thing that happened with Ryder is happening with Bryan. A small power trip from a segment of the fans. That's all. That's why it would be a terrible mistake from the WWE's part to take it seriously. And they probably won't. Fans will just have to deal with it , or simply get the fuck out.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



TheWeasel said:


> I felt a bit sorry for Mysterio to be honest.


Same here. To be honest, they could put anybody in Reys place, he would be bood same as he was.


----------



## KingOfKings (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Has anyone considered the WWE had no idea of the response they were going to get? I think they believed the Bryan fans would have had their fill and the Rumble itself would get a positive response. I think Rey came out at 30 just because they wanted him to get a pop from the crowd (and to protect him from a long match).


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



kronos96 said:


> People like to jump on bandwagons. Most of those fans do it to fit in.


It's nice that you have inside information about the majority of WWE's fans. Seriously who are you to state facts like this?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



kronos96 said:


> People like to jump on bandwagons. Most of those fans do it to fit in. There is nothing that stands out about that guy at all. Unless you area neckbeard working class average joe, Bryan has nothing going on for him.
> 
> The same thing that happened with Ryder is happening with Bryan. A small power trip from a segment of the fans. That's all. That's why it would be a terrible mistake from the WWE's part to take it seriously. And they probably won't. Fans will just have to deal with it , or simply get the fuck out.


Bryan's been getting good reactions since WM 28, and within the last 6 months, it's become huge reactions.

You're completely ignorant if you think Bryan's popularity is just a fad, if that were true it would have died during his feud with Orton/Authority. He'd have gotten reactions like Big Show did at Survivor Series.

He's loved by the majority, you're delusional if you think otherwise.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Because "DB marks"are all the same right.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

The ones who are claiming it's 'THE WORST EVER' are embarrassing, bar Batista winning it was vastly superior to last year, and Bray/Wyatt was a good match as well. The ones who are also like 'BOYCOTT THE NETWORK' 'BOYCOTT WRESTLEMANIA' are pathetic as well.

EDIT: There are some level-headed Bryan fans in all of this though, don't want to tarnish them all with the same brush


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Never thought of Rusev vs the Real Americans, but I can get behind it. The only problem is...well, Swagger and Cesaro were getting major face pops, which is saying a lot. That feud is not going to go the way WWE would want it, I imagine.

As for the Daniel Bryan marks, I guess I could see what you mean. At the same time, if they're unhappy with a product they have every right to complain about it. However, the crowd's reaction wasn't based solely on Daniel Bryan. Yes, there were tons of chants for him, but when it was Roman Reigns and Batista, people dropped the Daniel Bryan chants and went BESERK for Reigns.

You have to keep in mind that it wasn't JUST that people wanted Daniel Bryan to win, but that they didn't want Batista to win. People would have been all over it and all for it if someone like Roman or Big E would have won. But no, they got a 40+ year old who can only be a part timer and whose prime has gone and passed. I'm not a Roman or Daniel Bryan mark, but I was certainly disappointed in the predictability and selection of the rumble winner.


----------



## GobblyGooker (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



kronos96 said:


> People like to jump on bandwagons. Most of those fans do it to fit in. There is nothing that stands out about that guy at all. Unless you area neckbeard working class average joe, Bryan has nothing going on for him.
> 
> The same thing that happened with Ryder is happening with Bryan. A small power trip from a segment of the fans. That's all. That's why it would be a terrible mistake from the WWE's part to take it seriously. And they probably won't. Fans will just have to deal with it , or simply get the fuck out.


Segment of the fans? Every arena, every city he is over like no one we have seen since Rock & Austin. It isn't a segment, it is the entire crowd. Nothing going on for him? The guy is the best wrestler they have currently (better than Punk, better than anyone) and shows it night in, night out. You can't compare Bryan to Ryder. Ryder was a short lived gimmick where Bryan has the skills and backing to be a solid champion and the chants and love the crowd has for him won't go away for some time. Eventually everyone gets stale but Bryan has years before that happens but we won't get to see that.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Eh Bray Wyatt will be fed to Cena to at Wrestlemania...

He'll look like a credible threat to Cena until then and then Cena will kick out of Sister Abigail twice and win :cena3


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

Am I the only one still confused as to why Batista was wearing Nikki Bella's ring attire last night? Surely he still has his old gear, 2009 wasn't that long ago...


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



jackswaggers said:


> People would have been all over it and all for it if someone like Roman or Big E would have won


No one gives a shit about Big E Langston. Even Damien Sandow got a livelier reaction than Langston.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I wonder if they'll protect him by putting him in Bryan's corner or something?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



kronos96 said:


> People like to jump on bandwagons. Most of those fans do it to fit in. There is nothing that stands out about that guy at all. Unless you area neckbeard working class average joe, Bryan has nothing going on for him.
> 
> The same thing that happened with Ryder is happening with Bryan. A small power trip from a segment of the fans. That's all. That's why it would be a terrible mistake from the WWE's part to take it seriously. And they probably won't. Fans will just have to deal with it , or simply get the fuck out.


:lmao

Yea okay, I see tons of kids,and females wearing YES shirts...not to mention people wearing Cena merchandise chanting his name.

Please try again..you're either trolling or an idiot to not see that Bryan is that damn over. Punk as well...both of those guys are beyond the "only smarks like them" comments that the clowns and trolls on here say. These guys get the biggest pops in EVERY DAMN WWE show for the past year.

So either smarks make up a bigger percentage of the audience then WWE lets on.... 

Or the people who keep saying shit like this are either idiots or trolls.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Rigby said:


> No one gives a shit about Big E Langston. Even Damien Sandow got a livelier reaction than Langston.


True, I'll give you that I was a little surprised by the lack of reaction. But again, we can also say that could have been a result of disappointment; everyone was waiting for Bryan when it got to the last 5. I mean, cmon REY MYSTERIO was booed out of the building when he entered as 30. Anyone who wasn't Daniel Bryan was seen as irrelevant by 99% of that crowd (which makes it pretty impressive, imho, those who got reactions last night from the crowd). Sandow came in at number 3, with plenty of wiggle room for more impressive entrants and the crowd was more excited and less tense.

I digress, but I believe Big E may have gotten a more positive reaction had he won over Batista, but we'll never really know.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Dave winning the title at WM?


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I really don't see how some of you are saying only marks or whatever are fans of Daniel Bryan. Just a couple f weeks ago the guy woke up a crowd that was completely dead up until that night, and had nearly everyone...EVERYONE doing YES chants along with him. Batista comes back, Bryan gets a bigger pop just by coming out and talking about what happened. He's consistently the most over man in every arena week after week after week, and now even on facebook you have the most sheep-minded casual fans complaining about what happened. But only marks/smarks want to see this guy on top? I'm not being sarcastic or condescending when I say I really want to know how you guys can probably think it's just a select, yet very loud few that want Bryan to be at the top. I feel like for once, in a looooooong time, fans are being united. Despite these morbid circumstances, it's a beautiful thing to see people coming together like this whether it makes a difference or not.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Numberwang said:


> Bryan's been getting good reactions since WM 28, and within the last 6 months, it's become huge reactions.
> 
> You're completely ignorant if you think Bryan's popularity is just a fad, if that were true it would have died during his feud with Orton/Authority. He'd have gotten reactions like Big Show did at Survivor Series.
> 
> He's loved by the majority, you're delusional if you think otherwise.



The guy is good, but you are completely ignorant if you think most fans support the guy 100%. I've seen this before. He's basically Colin Delaney improved. 

It's a way for some fans to feel relevant. Like their opinion matters. It's like an statement more than anything, a shout against the system. 

Now that i think about it, it'd be fun if WWE gave Bryan the spotlight after a while, his weaknesses would be so obvious and exposed that even "fans" would stop cheering for him. That'd be really fun to watch.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

70% Bryans overness
30% Releasing of frustration built up in the part timers era, clashing with the rise of new stars


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



O Fenômeno said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yea okay, I see tons of kids,and females wearing YES shirts...not to mention people wearing Cena merchandise chanting his name.
> 
> ...



Nah I'll back him up on this.

I'm not a fan of Brian at all, I think he's boring in the ring and I just don't understand what all the fuss is about. However, If I was at a live show, I sure as hell would be going all out with the Daniel Brian and Yes chants. I'd be awesome to be apart of that moment.

Just because people are chanting 'Yes' doesn't meant they want Brian at the top.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Colin Delaney? Holy fuck now you be trolling :lmao


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I've been saying it for years now, but I'll say it again....why do people expect more from this sh*tty company? 

The way they've used Cena over the years has been such a slap in the face to the fans, I don't see how slapping them with different wrestlers (i.e. Batista) is at all a shock.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



kronos96 said:


> The guy is good, but you are completely ignorant if you think most fans support the guy 100%. I've seen this before. He's basically Colin Delaney improved.
> 
> It's a way for some fans to feel relevant. Like their opinion matters. It's like an statement more than anything, a shout against the system.
> 
> Now that i think about it, it'd be fun if WWE gave Bryan the spotlight after a while, his weaknesses would be so obvious and exposed that even "fans" would stop cheering for him. That'd be really fun to watch.


Either you are a troll or completely ignorant and oblivious to what is right before your very own eyes.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I don't mark for any of the current roster, but there are certain wrestlers that I like and Daniel Bryan is one of them. It's complete bullshit that the WWE do not listen to their fans. 

The wrestlers who get the most cheers are held back. The top faces of the WWE are getting booed or get no reaction. The fans are getting fed up and rightfully so.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Puntoue said:


> Just because people are chanting 'Yes' doesn't meant they want Brian at the top.


I guess those same people chanting "Daniel Bryan" during every main event segment he isn't part of, during title matches he isn't in, and during the entire remaining portion of the rumble once they knew he wasn't in it doesn't mean they want him at the top either.

Because lets remember guys, it's the chant that's over...


----------



## Greegzoid (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Just because he's not an "interesting" character does not count out DB. Pound for pound he is one of the best, if not the best wrestler in the world technically. Okay his mic skills may not be amazing but he performs consistently and can work various styles. End of the day fans are what dictate the business, feeding off their emotions is what makes money, not someone they hate and dont want to see at all never mind win.


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



DudeLove669 said:


> I guess those same people chanting "Daniel Bryan" during every main event segment he isn't part of, during title matches he isn't in, and during the entire remaining portion of the rumble once they knew he wasn't in it doesn't mean they want him at the top either.
> 
> Because lets remember guys, it's the chant that's over...


As I said, I'm not a DB fan. But if I was in a packed area I sure as hell would be chanting 'Daniel Brian' because it would be an awesome moment to be a part off.

What I'm trying to say is, will the Brian marks stop using the chants as one of their points to put Brian over.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*I don't understand why people are crying?*

This is a storyline. They are doing great with it. Keeping the little man down. Granted, he's already had TWO title wins but they snatched it away quickly. I love it. Modern day Stone Cold Steve Austin screwy. 

The MINUTE he wins a championship and holds the belt for a while, IT'S OVER. What he has now is gone. He'll be another John Cena and you all will be complaining about how he always wins and hulks up in his matches, and then the day will come where you'll all want him as a heel. Hypocrisy at its finest. Daniel Bryan is as big as he'll EVER get and you want him to get a Wrestlemania title shot ASAP. Enjoy this authority storyline and when he finally has the moment, it will be bigger than ever because of the long wait.

Lets face it, this is Daniel Bryan. Not the Rock. Not Stone Cold. Not Cena. Everyone doesn't love him and see him as the face of the company. Only the guys who followed him through independent scene. He doesn't have a huge fan base that will bring a lot of money to the business. SO WWE is doing the smart thing with him right now. Get to a point where EVERYone feels bad for him, not 30 year old IWC marks.

And other thing that really irks me. HE LOST TO BRAY WYATT earlier in the card. WHY THE H-LL should be get a chance to be in the rumble? HE LOST!!! Got beat up! If anyone deserves to be in the rumble, it's Brock Lesner or Bray Wyatt for being W I N N E R S. Hell, even John Cena didn't get to be in the rumble and he's the WWE golden boy. Some of you just don't have a clue what good writing is. How stupid would it have been if Bryan got ritya chance to go to wrestlemania and not Bray Wyatt and Brock Lesner? 

Come on people. Enjoy the ride. I'm not even a Bryan fan and this writing is making me watch despite all the a-holes in the crowds crapping on Rey Mysterio and Dave Batista for doing their job. Back in the attitude era, this wouldn't have happened if the authority kept Stone Cold out of the Rumble. SO much hypocrisy in all of this. Personally, I would have loved for him to turn heel with Wyatt for YEARS.......then when the moment came for a face turn, it would be epic.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

So if Austin hadn't appeared in the 98 rumble, let alone didn't win it, then those fans would've been whining too? It has nothing to do with Batista, it has everything to do with the guy who is more over than anyone in the last 10 years easily. 

It's totally incompetent what they've done, I don't care how they try to fix it or give him another program. After what happened at Summerslam, Bryan winning the title at Mania was the only acceptable outcome.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Puntoue said:


> What I'm trying to say is, will the Brian marks stop using the chants as one of their points to put Brian over.


You know you are conversing with someone oblivious when they devalue a crowds reaction and support when determining if someone is over. 

Did you honestly think think you were making a good point with such an absurd comment? Your statement is flat out laughable.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

This is what I'm thinking as well, it's quite obviously a work but it's not been pulled off in the best way to be honest...But time can still make the best of it.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



DudeLove669 said:


> Lets see "krono96"
> 
> That is someone who should be disregarded from now on. Either you are a troll or completely ignorant and oblivious to what is right before your very own eyes.


 You know, i wish WWE would give the "fans" what they think they want. :lmao But that would ruin Bryan's gimmick. His gimmick is that of a loser who wants to get there but he ultimately fails, if you fans can't see that then you deserve to continue being screwed by the WWE.

If you give Bryan the top spot, you'll ruin him. In no time he'll get the Cena treatment. If anything, they are protecting the little puke from that.


----------



## Vince McFan (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I'm by no means a Bryan mark, in fact he kind of annoys me. But you can't say that reaction was just from Bryan marks.

Other posters are right, it was a combination of Bryan not being in the Rumble and the realization that Batista would win.

I personally would have liked to see Reigns, Cody or Fandango win...


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Puntoue said:


> As I said, I'm not a DB fan. But if I was in a packed area I sure as hell would be chanting 'Daniel Brian' because it would be an awesome moment to be a part off.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, will the Brian marks stop using the chants as one of their points to put Brian over.


Come on, it's not only that they chant Yes and cheer for Bryan. It is that the crowd craps in every segment and every superstar that goes against Bryan. Most fans are backing him up, and that's a fact. An audible fact, something you can see even in merch sales and ratings. He is over and people wants him in the top. The Yes chants more over than him is not an excuse anymore.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Vince McFan said:


> I'm by no means a Bryan mark, in fact he kind of annoys me. But you can't say that reaction was just from Bryan marks.
> 
> Other posters are right, it was a combination of Bryan not being in the Rumble and the realization that Batista would win.
> 
> I personally would have liked to see Reigns, Cody or Fandango win...


If Fandango would have won, I wouldn't have even been mad.


----------



## Puntoue (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



DudeLove669 said:


> You know you are conversing with someone oblivious when they devalue a crowds reaction and support when determining if someone is over.
> 
> Did you honestly think think you were making a good point with such an absurd comment?


Well if we're gonna go crowd reactions, why isn't everyone marking over Fandango?

I mean, pretty much the entire crowd does that little dance and cheer when he enters the ring.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

Maaaaann, WWE feels absolutely DOMINATED by a new version of the clique right now, both in kayfake and in real life. We got no choice but to DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

The only thing wrong about the Rumble was Cena/Orton/Batista

The Bryan/Bray match was perfect and I like that Bray went over, he needed a win, and this is basically his first real match where we got to see him shine.

Brock/Show did what it was supposed to do, make Brock look like a beast. They could have done this with someone else who could have got the rub, Brock vs Langston would have also done the trick. Brock just destroys him but Langston gets a rub from working with Brock.

Orton vs Cena....when is WWE going to realize this will never be HBK/Bret, Rock/Austin and just give up. These two have never had an enjoyabe match, they have horrible chemistry. Surprising since these two can work with anybody on the roster, but not themselves.

The Rumble match wasn't that bad, the fact that Punk and Rollins went all the way to the end was cool. The fans at the arena and at home wanted one thing and that was Daniel Bryan. As much as they wanted to see Bryan, they didn't want to see Batista win. Once it was clear Bryan wasn't in the Rumble, the hostilty was crazy, when it was down to the final two, it wouldn't have mattered who the guy against Batista was, it could have been Zack Ryder, Ryder could have eliminated Batista and won the Rumble and would have got the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

The problem isn't just Bryan not winning, it's WWE clearly ignoring that he's the most over guy in the company ATM & booking him like shit. (I'm not including losing to Wyatt in that) All the while HHH & his friends are all over the place. (Seriously, the outlaws?? WTF is that??) At this point HHH is worse than Hogan, & competition or no competition with him in charge WWE is going DOWN.


----------



## Trunkse (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Greegzoid said:


> Just because he's not an "interesting" character does not count out DB. Pound for pound he is one of the best, if not the best wrestler in the world technically. Okay his mic skills may not be amazing but he performs consistently and can work various styles. End of the day fans are what dictate the business, feeding off their emotions is what makes money, not someone they hate and dont want to see at all never mind win.


Honestly a lot of fans cant get behind him because of his look. The wwe I dont think will push him until he shaves or at least trims his beard and hair. Hes a great in ring worker but his look is boring. His chant is like the what chant. Simple and boring. Hes average at best and the wwe cant win. They font want to push small guys obviously. And so what. Honestly casual fans like the wrestlemania crowd could careless. Im hoping they put bryan is a shave off match.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Puntoue said:


> Well if we're gonna go crowd reactions, why isn't everyone marking over Fandango?
> 
> I mean, pretty much the entire crowd does that little dance and cheer when he enters the ring.


I don't think you are taking in what I've said multiple times otherwise you'd understand the point I'm making. 

Does the entire arena chant "Fandango" during every main event segment? During title matches? Anytime Fandango gets screwed over and isn't pushed?

If all they did was chant yes then you'd have a viable point, but since they don't, you don't.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Trunkse said:


> Honestly a lot of fans cant get behind him because of his look. The wwe I dont think will push him until he shaves or at least trims his beard and hair. Hes a great in ring worker but his look is boring. His chant is like the what chant. Simple and boring. Hes average at best and the wwe cant win. They font want to push small guys obviously. And so what. Honestly casual fans like the *wrestlemania crowd could careless*. Im hoping they put bryan is a shave off match.


The wrestlemania 28 crowd disagrees


----------



## Trunkse (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



#1Peep4ever said:


> The wrestlemania 28 crowd disagrees


The crowd at wrestlemainia isnt casuals. Its the buyers of the wwe network that are. Id never shill that out for a hotel tickets and everything else but id go to a bar to watch it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Batista snaps on the crowd tonight :lmao


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I completely agree with the OP. All this bitching makes me sick. All the complainers are nothing but a bunch of entitled whiny brats, crying as if their parents refuse to buy them the shiny new toy they want.

Did WWE advertise Bryan in the Rumble? No. He had a good feud with Bray Wyatt that culminated in a great match. You got your moneys worth so shut the fuck up.

I'm completely disgusted by the reaction those whiny bitches in the crowd gave to living legend Rey Mysterio, one of the greatest of all time. I thought SMARK was supposed to mean smart mark but stupid mark is way more appropriate nowadays. Booing him incessantly and cheering his elimination fpalm No wonder everyone in the wrestling industry looks down upon the audience, they can't help but be their stupid selves every single time.

After that huge increase in the Raw rating last week it was obvious for any smart man that Batista's push to Wrestlemania would continue. The rumble match was great and those dumb entitled bitches in the crowd, disrespectful cunts shitted all over it jsut because their favourite wasn't in it. Know your role and shut your mouth, I swear these smark crowds are so fucking annoying, bunch of fucking hipster idiots. Be respectful to other people, don't chant stupid shit, don't hijack the show. Cena and Orton had a good match and those fucking idiots didn't even give them a chance just because they're Cena and Orton. You know what, if a match doesn't interest you, shut the fuck up, sit down and wait for the next one because there are a lot of people who do want to see it.

The worst part is that they don't even realize how fucking dumb they sound. Bryan was on the show, he had a great match, a very relevant feud but that's still not enough, they have to throw a childish fit because their favourite isn't in the spot they want. No wonder ECW folded so quickly, those fucking idiot fans don't know a shit about business. If WWE did everything they wanted there wouldn't even be any wrestling on TV because WWE would have folded a decade ago, Zack Ryder would have beaten the Rock, Bryan would be headlining every live event with 500 people in the stands...

Jesus fucking Christ, grow the fuck up, enjoy the product and, most importantly, do not interfere with other people's enjoyment of the show.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Before the night I was excited for REIGNS. Always been an Ambrose and Rollins guy but have known that Reigns is the future beast because of his size and look, though it had not completely had me sold. But WOW. This man is incredible in the ring. The first move he did when he kicks Cody Rhodes was incredible, and then his next like ten moves/punches were so fierce. This dude has the LOOK too. Slowly walking around in that ring last night he looked like a star for real. 

Then you've got Batista. What a flat out did to watch in the ring. He also doesn't know how to react to this new era of smark fans that cheer the people that deserve respect, and boo that people who suck in the ring and deserve to get boo'd.

Still a great show but Reigns blew my mind. Wyatt's exorcist crab walk was also incredible. That match was very good.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

This forum seems to be full of nothing but people either bitching about Daniel Bryan not winning or people bitching about people bitching about Daniel Bryan not winning.

Everyone is allowed their opinions and it JUST happened. People are still going to be bummed and pissed off about it. There's a fine line between doing whatever the hell you want because you can as a business and taking into consideration your fanbase's desires and making the best business decision. Due to the fact the WWE has no viable competition and has damn near a monopoly on pro-wrestling means that they're more likely to do whatever the hell they want and the backlash from it will be nothing compared to their continue profit. Fans can complain if they want and take either side, so just accept it.


----------



## Trunkse (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



napalmdestruction said:


> I completely agree with the OP. All this bitching makes me sick. All the complainers are nothing but a bunch of entitled whiny brats, crying as if their parents refuse to buy them the shiny new toy they want.
> 
> Did WWE advertise Bryan in the Rumble? No. He had a good feud with Bray Wyatt that culminated in a great match. You got your moneys worth so shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...


Well written post. There seems to be this new thing, if the crowd doesnt hijack the show its a bad crowd. if the wwe lost the smarks that start these chants it would probably 1% of the viewership that thinks everyone thinks like they do. Cant the just go watch RoH and shut up and put that company into the ground, because this is getting annoying.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

It is shit that Bryan isnt being pushed but the crowd are *******. Also when they do shit like this it makes me think they wont push Bryan just to spite them. 

Because at the end of the day, you will all keep watching anyway.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

WWE put together a SOLID card. Very nice card. 

It was the Royal Rumble. The 2nd best PPV of all TIME.

The crowd last night sucked. They did. It was embarrassing to watch. At first it was funny...then it got OLD. FAST. 

Couple things could happen- Pitts could never get a PPV again, DB could get a push then job his way back down, or WWE could just give him the WHC as a bone and go on their merry way. I dont think anyone is bigger than the WWE. Look at what happened to Zigler and Ryder. 


Batista didnt have a great intro back to the WWE. He should of ignored the Authority...not HUG them. He should of did some babyface stuff. But here we are. Im glad Batista is back...he adds ALOT to the WWE.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm sooooo glad that Batista won and i'm looking forward to RAW, hopefully the crowd will be respectful and not be so selfish. You can't get what you want all the time! Also hoping the AJ/Naomi match takes place too!!!!


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Bodog said:


> Couple things could happen- Pitts could never get a PPV again


I hope they do this lol. They should actually start doing this. There is a difference between cheering and booing who you like dislike and completely shitting on stuff because your favourite isnt in it. 

Talkin about the Cena/Orton match more than the rumble.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



English Dragon said:


> I hope they do this lol. They should actually start doing this. There is a difference between cheering and booing who you like dislike and completely shitting on stuff because your favourite isnt in it.
> 
> Talkin about the Cena/Orton match more than the rumble.


Life's about carrots and sticks. Pittsburgh deserves a big stick that was ridiculous


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

You want to know the problem with this? The fans understand the storyline. Let's logically break down this timeline and see what comes of it. 

Daniel Bryan wants to prove to Kane that he's not the weak link. He runs in on Smackdown and destroys The Shield. He moves on to beat Randy Orton in a No DQ match in the main event of Raw via submission. He is hand picked by John Cena to fight at Summerslam, who he defeated cleanly in the middle of the ring for the WWE Title. Randy Orton cashes in his MITB contract and Triple H helps screw Bryan out of the title. This is getting good! 

Bryan is screwed over every week on Raw. Fans want to see Bryan finally get his revenge against Triple H. He has a rematch at Night of Champions that he wins, Bryan is the new undisputed champion! Oh, but that evil Triple H says the referee had a fast count and held the title in "abeyance". Well, Bryan will eventually win. Big Show, for some reason, is now a second target of Triple H and is constantly getting abused and harassed. At Battleground, a PPV that serves no purpose as it is one of two in the same month, Bryan and Orton ends with Big Show knocking them both out cold. 

Big Show becomes the first superstar to defy Triple H on Raw and knocks him out cold. Now think of this. What if Austin wasn't the first one to stun McMahon and it was randomly Vader delivering a Vader Bomb. Cool moment? Probably. But how does it help Austin. After weeks and weeks of Shield beat downs and Authority beat downs, how does Bryan look good when Big Show is knocking people out? How did this help Bryan? So we move to HIAC. Bryan vs. Orton inside HIAC with Shawn Michaels as special guest referee. Michaels super kicks Bryan to cost him the title. Okay...

Why? Because he's Triple H's friend. There's no real payoff. There's no real explanation besides that. Like, are you kidding me? So what do they do with Bryan? They put him in a match with Punk against the Wyatt's. Except the fans want to see Bryan as champion. Every town cheers louder for Bryan than any other superstar despite the last 2 months of AWFUL booking. Okay, Big Show-Randy Orton is overcome with Daniel Bryan chants. That should wear off. 

They go title unification. They have a ceremony on Raw in Seattle. The 12th man showed up big time that day because while a group of legends surrounded COO Triple H and the two contenders, Randy Orton and John Cena, Daniel Bryan's name was being yelled. Not chanted. YELLED. 

We go to TLC. Daniel Bryan chants in the main event. So he closes the final Raw of 2013 by joining the Wyatt's. This is exciting! Let's see where this goes! Except nobody wants to boo Bryan. This momentum isn't slowing down. Bryan turns on Wyatt inside the cage 2 weeks later in what has to stand as one of the most memorable endings to a Raw in YEARS, perhaps will stand as one of the greatest endings ever. 

At this point, you HAVE to let him win. After all the months of screw jobs and never having a fair shot at the title, the logical ending is to have Bryan win the WWE title at Wrestlemania in front of 80,000 people while he finally gets his true moment that he deserves after all of this. It's pro wrestling! That's what the payoff is. After months of being held back, he will force the Authority to make him champion by winning the Royal Rumble and facing the champion! 

Except he wasn't in the Rumble. We saw John Cena fight Randy Orton in what has been seen countless times since 2006. That was 8 years ago. We saw Batista win the Royal Rumble and the entire Universe has finally seen enough. They should continue to boo and embarrass this company. Imagine Austin losing the 98 Rumble to a returning Ultimate Warrior and, better off, being put in a curtain jerk matchup with Kurrgan. How about Michaels not being in the 1996 Rumble and losing to Henry Godwinn in the opener? 

I don't really enjoy troll crowds as much as hot crowds but WWE deserves all the criticism they get. I hope the crowds just continue to destroy anything put their way until Bryan gets his match. This isn't about Bryan deserving it. It's about Bryan's character deserving it! They've been getting bigger and bigger, louder and louder in spite of the booking. They clearly aren't understanding that Bryan winning at Over The Limit won't do. It had to be Wrestlemania XXX the same way Benoit had to be Wrestlemania XX. 

/rant


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love the top liked comment


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Bodog said:


> WWE put together a SOLID card. Very nice card.
> 
> It was the Royal Rumble. The 2nd best PPV of all TIME.
> 
> ...


Is that you Vince


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

It's OK they want to cook an underdog storyline for DB, but enough is enough, and when pissing people off is starting to make other matches in the card look bad, you have to stop doing that IMO. The Royal Rumble was the perfect moment to finally give DB the victory. At this point I dont even think anymore they want to push him too much. They might be forced to do it, though, if crowds keep hijacking the shows.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*






That kid really cried.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



Freeloader said:


> That kid really cried.


Pretty sure that's fake.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leaving*



> - WWE's shop website has released new t-shirts for Sheamus and Ryback.
> - After winning an award at the UK National TV Awards this past week, the cast of Educating Yorkshire did a Daniel Bryan "Yes!" chant on stage.
> 
> - There was a lot of negative feedback coming from fans on their way out of the arena after last night's Royal Rumble in Pittsburgh.
> ...


*Source:* http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0127/569630/batista-gets-backstage-heat-after-rumble-match/

Understandable. Batista flipping off the fans was absolutely unnecessary and rude.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Big Dave don't care.

Probably had like 4 designated ring rats warming up his hotel room.

That's heat.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No professionalism from Batista at all. Wah your getting booed..... get over you fucking moron.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Gotta love Big Dave


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



> After winning an award at the UK National TV Awards this past week, the cast of Educating Yorkshire did a Daniel Bryan "Yes!" chant on stage.


Did they stand around going 'Aye! Aye! Aye! Aye!'? 

Then start going 'Nowt! Nowt! Nowt! Nowt!' when Batista won?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

No one's crying except those who think that Bryan fans are crying. Just imagine the AE Rock and Austin spending two years just trying to make the main event. The minute the fans started cheering for those two, they were main eventing and involved in the biggest storylines in the company. 

The crowd has been Austin-era crazy for Bryan for over 9 months now (and getting worse and worse). Where's the payoff? 

I mean, honestly, has anyone ever seen a wrestler be so over that everyone else didn't even matter?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

Bryan has worked very hard. I think as long as he wins a title at Mania fans will be happy. Having him be on a Mania card not for the title will be unpleasant for his fans because they'll have to wait another year.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

So you guys are mad that the company is pushing Batista. You want WWE to push younger full time guys instead.

But wait - aren't you the same people who wanted the "3 matches a year" Brock Lesnar pushed to the moon? Didn't you all cry when Cena beat him? 

So why is it ok for Lesnar to get pushed when he works even less than Batista?

And don't give me that "cuz Batista sux and Bork rulz" shit. From the perspective of WWE, Batista is more deserving of a push. He was the bigger star and bigger draw than Lesnar when he was in his prime. He is in a major movie. He will be working more dates.

Yeah, the crowd booed him, so what? You want WWE to change the Rumble match on the fly because people were booing? Randomly send out D-Bry as no 31 to win? (nevermind what was in Batista's contract)


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista is Headlining WM30

:ti

Next joke lads


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

& this needed it's own thread because...


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Hes naturally an asshole, should continue to heel it up.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Arrogant Mog said:


> Batista is Headlining WM30
> 
> :ti
> 
> Next joke lads


Your sig still makes me laugh. 

ooo look whats this everyone :flip <<<Batista


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

& this needed its own thread because...


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



theArtist said:


> & this needed it's own thread because...


Because he felt like voicing his opinion?


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



Punked Up said:


> & this needed its own thread because...


:austin3



ImmortalTechnique said:


> Because he felt like voicing his opinion?


Which he easily could have done in any number of the Batista/Bryan/Rumble threads.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's absolutely hilarious how butt hurt everyone is from Daniel Bryan not winning/participating in the Rumble match. You guys are all pathetic. The same people doing this were all riding Batista's dick before he officially returned to Raw. 

Don't get me wrong, I want Daniel Bryan to have the title too. Hell anyone is better than Orton, so I'm cool with Batista winning the title. After last night I'm not sure what they are going to do with the title, but they have to turn Batista heel. BTW, I'm pretty sure if Hulk Hogan came out at No. 30 last night, he would have got booed too. I've never seen someone so over that the crowd turned on everyone in the Rumble match. Never. You guys are stupid, you knew Daniel Bryan was in a match beforehand. 99% of the time that happens, the guy isn't in the Rumble match too. Wasn't a surprise at all.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

He's more over than anyone in the last 10 years easily? :lmao Batista in 2005 was over, he affected ratings and PPV buys, he sold tickets. If John Cena didn't exist WWE would have been in big trouble during the entire 2006-2011 period. The so called "Summer of Punk" brought a lot of people back into wrestling, me included. Being over should translate into viewers and money. Bryan has a long way to go still.

The WWE doesn't owe us anything. They have the numbers, they know who's making them money. I can tell you one thing, the WWE network isn't going to reach the 1 million subscribers (minimum) they need by making Daniel Bryan marks happy. Bryan is an important part of the show and he's getting chances. He's been in main events since Summerslam, he had a great match with Bray Wyatt, which he lost because Bray Wyatt needs to win more than Bryan does (if Bray Wyatt had lost his first big singles match it would have been 100x stupider than Bryan not being in the rumble, WWE can't let Wyatt go in the same path Ryback did by losing to Punk, Mark Henry and John Cena). There is a difference between being buried and not winning all the time, believe it or not.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Why the hell do people make posts like this?

You're implying the people complaining about Batista are the exact same people who wanted Lesnar pushed.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking forward to Batista getting pissed as the crowd boos.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Brock Lesnar did not really need a push.. He should have been winning because he is fucking Brock Lesnar.. Him losing to Cena took ALOT from his drawing power. It should have been Brock Lesnar the unstoppable monster till he finally loses to someone they want to be a megastar.. Losing to Trips and Cena did not nothing but demolish his drawing appeal.

As for Batista.. I would not mind him winning. He can win the championship and hold it for a longer period, but why win the Rumble in which you normally build newer rising stars?


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

Iam with you op.

All of the bryan marks are sounding like spoiled little brats.

booing everyone to make him look good is direct disrespect to everyone who work their ass off to put on a good a show.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Wanting new talent to get establish =/= Cena winning to Lesnar.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

Yes it's a storyline :HHH2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Because Lesnar is still a top class talent who can still deliver legit world class matches. Cena @ Extreme Rules and Punk @ Summerslam being two examples. He still has a lot to offer as well. If you don't agree, then...yeah I don't know what to tell you. All subjective I guess.

Batista is an over the hill schlub who WWE saw dollar signs in just because of his links to movies. Mainstream attention is Vince's porn. 

:vince$


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Let the heel flow through you Dave..... The only way this can be salvaged (and hardly at that) is for Batista to switch to heel and get people to genuinely hate him. That'll give more sting when whoever is champion defeats him at mania.

I see no problem with him bagging on the crowd for booing him, so long as he keeps doing it.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

This Bryan thing is annoying and hilarious at the same time. I hope Vince gives him the ball for a few months just to watch ratings and ppv buyrates (although the network catsts a big cloud to ppv numbers) .


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



Reaper Jones said:


> No one's crying except those who think that Bryan fans are crying.


Truer words have never been spoken for as long as humanity has lived.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



The ******* said:


> Iam with you op.
> 
> All of the bryan marks are sounding like spoiled little brats.
> 
> booing everyone to make him look good is direct disrespect to everyone who work their ass off to put on a good a show.


Yeah, the double standards are through the roof. 

Nice post OP, and well written. I happen to agree with almost all of it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Bl0ndie said:


> Let the heel flow through you Dave..... The only way this can be salvaged (and hardly at that) is for Batista to switch to heel and get people to genuinely hate him. That'll give more sting when whoever is champion defeats him at mania.
> 
> I see no problem with him bagging on the crowd for booing him, so long as he keeps doing it.


Problem is Orton would have to turn face and I honestly don't see that happening. At least not before WM.


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I love how anyone can say that the Daniel Bryan "marks" shouldn't be taken seriously. I think at this point, Daniel Bryan 'marks' take up 85% of the audience.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



Bossdude said:


> So you guys are mad that the company is pushing Batista. You want WWE to push younger full time guys instead.
> 
> But wait - aren't you the same people who wanted the "3 matches a year" Brock Lesnar pushed to the moon? Didn't you all cry when Cena beat him?
> 
> ...



If it was in batistas contract, they're retards. It also proves the authority bullshit was never intended to get Bryan over. But I don't know what's in batistas contract, neither do you.

It wouldn't have taken randomly sending Bryan out to win, Bryan should have been booked t win from the start. They're fools. Heads up their own asses.

When Brock takes a spot reserved for a full time mega popular superstar like Bryan, then so called smarks will be hypocrites. Until then, shut the fuck up. You're full of shit.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

WE ARE ALL ONE PERSON O_O


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

:bigdave can suck my dick and other fans who put food on his table. If Brock didn't leave then he would have been a midcarder or released.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



High_King said:


> Your sig still makes me laugh.
> 
> ooo look whats this everyone :flip <<<Batista


I mean, its Brock Lesnar with a gun, whats not to love?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Therapy said:


> I love the top liked comment


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Epic!!


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Punkholic said:


> Problem is Orton would have to turn face and I honestly don't see that happening. At least not before WM.


Yeah this is the problem right now. Say Randy loses to Brock ( If the does get the title match ) 

I doubt we'll see a face Paul / Brock duo against heel Batista, it wouldn't seem right at all, with what Brock has been doing since his return.

And no one gives a shit about a face Orton ( he hates playing as well, so it'll suck even more )


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Punkholic said:


> Problem is Orton would have to turn face and I honestly don't see that happening. At least not before WM.


Which leads to triple threat WM main event , so we at least have face v heel v heel.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

It's because most people's hearts are in the right place but they are idiots.

They will jump from wrestler to wrestler and change their opinions on what is right and wrong depending on who they like at the time.

Most people here are prob like 15 too.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista is old, disrespectful to the company, not the best ring worker, not the best mic worker, disrespectful to fans...I'm all for business and making money but what kind of investment is he?


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I just cannot begin to understand how the fans voicing their opinions and clearly showing the company who they want to see means they are a bad crowd. People do not want to see Orton/Cena with the terrible build it had. Put on a good show, make interesting fueds, push the right people and then the crowd would respond differently. The reason the WWE is at the stature it is today is because of its fans, listen to them.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Roided hypocrite


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

I'd be just as upset if Lesnar had won the rumble last night, the difference is Lesnar has been used for personal fueds, like Cena/HHH/Punk, he didn't return and get pushed straight to the title.

What would make this even worse is if Batista actually wins at Mania, that would be fucking ludicrous


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

#loldirtsheets


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Because Lesnar is better than Batista and he didn't get handed a title shot when he's out of shape and trying to promote a movie.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Oh boy, smarks hating smarks... I missed the part where you explain why if you like Lesnar you gotta like Batista. 

I never saw Lesnar with the title as a bad idea, but right now, it was damn clear that it was Bryan's time to shine. At least, Roman Reigns, but not Batista...
You guys seem to forget that winning the Rumble is actually bigger than a world title to solidify a superstar (at least in the two world titles era). Batista with a short title run? Ok... Batista winning the Rumble? Hell no.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista is a star, but he isn't a legend. Fans were forgiving of Rock's ring work because of his undeniable star power. 

We've hit the tipping point on returnees. Orton vs Batista is going to be the worst ever WM mainevent. I am calling it, on the same level as Big Show/Orton from the Survivor Series.


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

So when did Lesnar return and immediately get put into the World title picture? Exactly. He didn't. That is the reason people haven't turned on him like they did Batista. Batista isn't on the same level that Lesnar was to begin with.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wagg said:


> :bigdave can suck my dick and other fans who put food on his table. If Brock didn't leave then he would have been a midcarder or released.




Very true. I've been saying this since day 1.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Everyone would be moaning if Lesnar won. Its just not right. Bryan should have won.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

So some people like Brock Lesnar and don't like Batista. Yeah, that's hypocrisy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Besides being disrespectful to the fans, Dave,being out of cardiovascular shape, is disrespectful to the product. I know he is 45, but that's no excuse for blowing up as badly as he did. This was Loch Ness levels of sucking wind.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Batista should not have hugged Triple H and Steph

The Authority is the most confusing thing EVER. Are they good or bad? Seriously. And yes im pushing this all on Triple H (lol..because its true)

If Batista had a better build then maybe fans would be different....besides I think all the backlash is from DB not being in the top spot

Im glad Batista is back


----------



## Trunkse (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



jackswaggers said:


> Batista is old, disrespectful to the company, not the best ring worker, not the best mic worker, disrespectful to fans...I'm all for business and making money but what kind of investment is he?


Seriously.... You people just dont get it. The guys went out and put a show on andthen got completely disrespected by the fans. Its not Batistas or shaemus or Reys fault the writers booked it this way. You smarks chant and boo as if you actually ever get what you want. Im surpirsed they didnt pack thier gear up mid match and walk out. I really enjoyed the entire event. Wish i could have muted the crowd though.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Boy if that Rumble crowd got to him, what is he gonna do when 80,000 people run wild on him and Orton at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

It's funny how WWE is getting hate even on Facebook,where are mainly the "WWE Universe" type of fans they want.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

People want Bryan to get put over. Everything else is just noise and besides the point.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



El Barto said:


> Boy if that Rumble crowd got to him, what is he gonna do when 80,000 people run wild on him and Orton at Wrestlemania?


Or Extreme Rules at Seattle.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> If Batista snaps on the crowd tonight :lmao


I doubt it, unless he's turning heel, which I would actually like.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Punkholic said:


> Problem is Orton would have to turn face and I honestly don't see that happening. At least not before WM.


No, Lesnar could DESTROY Orton, turning face by default, that would work, just have him dominate like he should.........


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

This forum has been so funny today. I've seen Batista marks try to pull everything out of their hat to try to rationalize why everyone hating him is wrong. Dude. More people hate Batista now than love him because he's undeserving, out of shape, incapable of putting on a match, disrespectful, entitled, over-paid piece of rotting meat that could've ever graced the WWE at a time when it's someone else's time to shine.

#Dealwithit!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



ericanderson said:


> I just cannot begin to understand how the fans voicing their opinions and clearly showing the company who they want to see means they are a bad crowd. People do not want to see Orton/Cena with the terrible build it had. *Put on a good show, make interesting fueds, push the right people and then the crowd would respond differently.* The reason the WWE is at the stature it is today is because of its fans, listen to them.



HOLY CRAP:

Wyatt vs DB OPENED THE SHOW - Amazing match

Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (Lesnar on the CARD!)

WWE Title Match

Royal Rumble

i mean that card was LOADED. Really really good card. Everyone's boy DB is in a storyline with wyatt and put on a hell of a match. Lesnar- Big Show was pretty intense (passion of big show). WWE title match is WHATS ITS ALWAYS BEEN! I dunno what the fans expect. And the royal rumble was cool 

This is seriously about as good as it gets. The crowd last night was retarded. Show me someone who had a match and was in the royal rumble? 

RR Crowd last night was the PITTS !


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

ohyeah11 said:


> It's absolutely hilarious how butt hurt everyone is from Daniel Bryan not winning/participating in the Rumble match. You guys are all pathetic. The same people doing this were all riding Batista's dick before he officially returned to Raw.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want Daniel Bryan to have the title too. Hell anyone is better than Orton, so I'm cool with Batista winning the title. After last night I'm not sure what they are going to do with the title, but they have to turn Batista heel. BTW, I'm pretty sure if Hulk Hogan came out at No. 30 last night, he would have got booed too. I've never seen someone so over that the crowd turned on everyone in the Rumble match. Never. You guys are stupid, you knew Daniel Bryan was in a match beforehand. 99% of the time that happens, the guy isn't in the Rumble match too. Wasn't a surprise at all.


Definitely. :clap


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

fuck this company


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Trunkse said:


> Seriously.... You people just dont get it. The guys went out and put a show on andthen got completely disrespected by the fans. Its not Batistas or shaemus or Reys fault the writers booked it this way. You smarks chant and boo as if you actually ever get what you want. *Im surpirsed they didnt pack thier gear up mid match and walk out.* I really enjoyed the entire event. Wish i could have muted the crowd though.



I would love it if they did that. See how the crowd like being treated like shit for once. Won't happen though as it really would be bad for business.


----------



## dswbeef (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

And hes not gonna get in ANY trouble at all because hes one of hunters workout buddies.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I don't think the reactions to the Rumble are from Bryan marks. It's a far wider cross section of their fans than that. It's not just Smarks either.

It's got WWE a lot of negative reactions because people who support them and buy their stuff think they completely ignore their wishes half the time and that's either arrogance, ignorance or them being completely out of touch. Foley's tweet and facebook rant resonated with a lot of people, me included, the same way as Punk's worked shoot resonated with people. 

Not including Bryan in the actual Rumble when he is as over as he was very odd but there's more to the show than that.

Cena and Orton's match was completely shat on by the crowd. That's a main event title match. Everything from Bryan, Y2J chants, to this is awful. The company should be embarrassed to get a reaction like that at a Big 4 PPV. Bray getting cheered for hitting the Sister Abigail on Cena tells its own story.

The reaction Rey got and Batista got at winning was also embarrassing. Book Bryan in the match as a participant not a winner and that does not happen. 

IF it leads to better programming and TV aimed at what their audience actually wants to see then great but they look completely out of touch to me.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



Bossdude said:


> So you guys are mad that the company is pushing Batista. You want WWE to push younger full time guys instead.
> 
> But wait - aren't you the same people who wanted the "3 matches a year" Brock Lesnar pushed to the moon? Didn't you all cry when Cena beat him?
> 
> ...


wow comparing batista to lesnar....just wow


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Bodog said:


> HOLY CRAP:
> 
> Wyatt vs DB OPENED THE SHOW - Amazing match
> 
> ...


Uh, Cody Rhodes, Goldust??

Title match stank the place out, rumble match was a huge fuck you to fans


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Another generalizing bullshit thread from one of the sheep who don't understand, that there isn't a single oppinion on here (or in any inhomogeneous group). Hey OP, I don't understand why all indonesians like pink flowers when they clearly said that they don't like purple mushrooms!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

heat that won't last long like Orton's heat when he was doing this kind of stuff.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

tl;dr version: OP is upset cause people don't share his views.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Trunkse said:


> Seriously.... You people just dont get it. The guys went out and put a show on andthen got completely disrespected by the fans. Its not Batistas or shaemus or Reys fault the writers booked it this way. You smarks chant and boo as if you actually ever get what you want. Im surpirsed they didnt pack thier gear up mid match and walk out. I really enjoyed the entire event. Wish i could have muted the crowd though.


Yes its not the Wrestlers fault. But how else are the fans in the arena gonna voice their dissatisfaction with the product? Sitting their in silence isn´t any better.. You cannot just tell them to be happy with what they are seeing even though they have been telling the company what they want to see. And that same company just shat on what they wanted and gave them something they booed, well because the DID NOT want to see THAT.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Big Dave

MIGHT make me rewatch WWE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Trunkse said:


> Seriously.... You people just dont get it. The guys went out and put a show on andthen got completely disrespected by the fans. Its not Batistas or shaemus or Reys fault the writers booked it this way. You smarks chant and boo as if you actually ever get what you want. Im surpirsed they didnt pack thier gear up mid match and walk out. I really enjoyed the entire event. Wish i could have muted the crowd though.


This has nothing to do with what I said at all. From a business perspective, it makes absolutely no sense to invest money into someone who has no longevity or respect for the business they're in.

I loved the entire PPV, save for the Royal Rumble victor. Everyone knew who it was going to be, but majority didn't want it. 

I am NOT a Bryan mark nor a Reigns mark (apparently my signature needs to be bolded and underlined for you), but Batista is a horrible individual to invest in for something in the long run. At least in individuals like Reigns or Bryan, you know you've got someone who will work house shows, interact decently with the fans, and be on the roster more than part time. One night back and Batista has proven he's midcarder at best in the ring and horrible at interacting with fans. And they want him to headline Wrestlemania? Let alone a milestone one?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Well you have a point in all fairness


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



Reaper Jones said:


> This forum has been so funny today. I've seen Batista marks try to pull everything out of their hat to try to rationalize why everyone hating him is wrong. Dude. More people hate Batista now than love him because he's undeserving, out of shape, incapable of putting on a match, disrespectful, entitled, over-paid piece of rotting meat that could've ever graced the WWE at a time when it's someone else's time to shine.
> 
> #Dealwithit!


But... But... Smarkz.... Geekz... They burnt my house and raped my dog? 

People complaining about Bryan marks being pissed when they are equally pissed because their boys got tons of heat. If they were at least Rey fans, I would understand


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Of course he got heat...dumbass


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Since the WWE has no goddamn competition to put them in check or make them actually want to better their product, I feel like it's only appropriate that fans react the way they do. It might not do much, but at least it might push the company to think things over every once in a while. 

The reason the WWE is successful is because of their fans, so people need to stop telling fans to shut up and deal with it. The WWE literally exists to entertain fans and if they aren't entertained than the business is not succeeding or living up to it's mission statement and people can bitch all they want.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ohyeah11 said:


> It's absolutely hilarious how butt hurt everyone is from Daniel Bryan not winning/participating in the Rumble match. You guys are all pathetic. *The same people doing this were all riding Batista's dick* before he officially returned to Raw.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want Daniel Bryan to have the title too. Hell anyone is better than Orton, so I'm cool with Batista winning the title. After last night I'm not sure what they are going to do with the title, but they have to turn Batista heel. BTW, I'm pretty sure if Hulk Hogan came out at No. 30 last night, he would have got booed too. I've never seen someone so over that the crowd turned on everyone in the Rumble match. Never. You guys are stupid, you knew Daniel Bryan was in a match beforehand. 99% of the time that happens, the guy isn't in the Rumble match too. Wasn't a surprise at all.


Wow. You know so much about EVERYONE here... -.-


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Bodog said:


> HOLY CRAP:
> 
> Wyatt vs DB OPENED THE SHOW - Amazing match
> 
> ...


The thing is though the reactions the card and booking has received clearly show last night was not as good as it gets. No one wants to see Cena versus Orton anymore. They have wrestled 18 PPV title matches against each other in their careers.

The Rumble itself has been criticised because they failed to include the most over guy in the company in the match.

Those two things (a) booking the title match no one wanted to see and (b) not booking the most over guy in the company in the Rumble could have been corrected and made for a much better PPV.

It's not just the crowd, it's not just Internet fans, it's not just Mick Foley and his family, it's a sizeable proportion of their viewers who were disappointed in the card and the show last night. For me, that's been coming for a very long time.

I post on other forums where there is one thread for wrestling and nearly everyone who watches wrestling on those have shat on the PPV. They are pretty casual fans and would never post on a wrestling forum.

WWE seem completely out of touch with their audience and with entertainment generally. I don't know how else to rationalise the reactions they get on their own shows. No other entertainment company would want this type of publicity.


----------



## Trunkse (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



jackswaggers said:


> This has nothing to do with what I said at all. From a business perspective, it makes absolutely no sense to invest money into someone who has no longevity or respect for the business they're in.
> 
> I loved the entire PPV, save for the Royal Rumble victor. Everyone knew who it was going to be, but majority didn't want it.
> 
> I am NOT a Bryan mark nor a Reigns mark (apparently my signature needs to be bolded and underlined for you), but Batista is a horrible individual to invest in for something in the long run. At least in individuals like Reigns or Bryan, you know you've got someone who will work house shows, interact decently with the fans, and be on the roster more than part time. One night back and Batista has proven he's midcarder at best in the ring and horrible at interacting with fans. And they want him to headline Wrestlemania? Let alone a milestone one?


No honestly i dont want Batista headlining, I dont want Orton in it either. I just dont have a better card for former fans who stopped watching tp maybe get yhem. Wrestlemania has become a way to bait old fans who stopped watching to get them to come back. My favorite is out of tge picture because they buried Ryback. The only way i buy wrestlemania at this point is if Sting faces Taker. I could care less.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ohyeah11 said:


> You guys are stupid, you knew Daniel Bryan was in a match beforehand. 99% of the time that happens, the guy isn't in the Rumble match too. Wasn't a surprise at all.


Well obviously it's you who is stupid. Just go back and look at past Rumbles a lot of guys that wrestled matches on the card were in the Rumble.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Batista the most over heel in the company - doesnt the most over heel deserve a push? He's also something fresh. 

Remember when Rock came back and they booed him and he became Hollywood Rock? Just sayin. You people at the time would probably say the same things about Rock in 2002-early 2003 as you say about Batista now.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



Bossdude said:


> So you guys are mad that the company is pushing Batista. You want WWE to push younger full time guys instead.
> 
> But wait - aren't you the same people who wanted the "3 matches a year" Brock Lesnar pushed to the moon? Didn't you all cry when Cena beat him?
> 
> ...


You see Brock main eventing Mania for the title?


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Really wish I was in that crowd to start the riot lol

Wanted the night to be saved with the crowd trashing the ring like nitro used to always end. Would have been spectacular image having Botchtista pointing to the Mania logo and getting pelted in the head with a cold drink.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



ericanderson said:


> So when did Lesnar return and immediately get put into the World title picture? Exactly. He didn't. That is the reason people haven't turned on him like they did Batista. Batista isn't on the same level that Lesnar was to begin with.


Bullshit. The only reason Lesnar didn't get put in the world title picture is that he is a part timer with an extremely light schedule . Batista is a completely different situation . The wwe wouldn't bring the star of GOTG back to put him in a mid card feud whether people like it or not .


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



MaybeLock said:


> But... But... Smarkz.... Geekz... They burnt my house and raped my dog?
> 
> People complaining about Bryan marks being pissed when they are equally pissed because their boys got tons of heat. If they were at least Rey fans, I would understand


The awesomeness that is Rey Mysterio will not be damaged by one night of misguided boos. The general feeling isn't that Rey usurped Bryan's spot so he won't get any heat at all. And I think Rey's fans are calm because he didn't get the heat. They could've brought out Austin at #30 yesterday and he probably would've been the only one out of the entire WWE roster past and present not to get booed out of the building. 

Everyone else was going to be shat upon. Probably even The Rock ... Hmmm. I'll have to think harder about The Rock though.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



ruderick said:


> I don't think the reactions to the Rumble are from Bryan marks. It's a far wider cross section of their fans than that. It's not just Smarks either.
> 
> It's got WWE a lot of negative reactions because people who support them and buy their stuff think they completely ignore their wishes half the time and that's either arrogance, ignorance or them being completely out of touch. Foley's tweet and facebook rant resonated with a lot of people, me included, the same way as Punk's worked shoot resonated with people.
> 
> ...





First of all, nobody cared about Cena/Orton match 102309409143. Second of all, Daniel Bryan was never advertised to be in the Rumble match. It would be different and somewhat justified for the negative reaction if he was promoted as being featured in the Royal Rumble, and wasn't in the match. Also why would WWE make their hottest superstar a surprised entrant anyway? So I don't know what the uproar is about when the WWE never advertised him in the Rumble match.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Personally I want Batista to turn heel so bad...

Makes Randy Orton even more useless...

WWE would have to turn Orton face..which Vince actually might like..Orton beats top heel Batista? That Orton guy could use a win like that :HHH2 :allen1


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ohyeah11 said:


> It's absolutely hilarious how butt hurt everyone is from Daniel Bryan not winning/participating in the Rumble match. You guys are all pathetic. The same people doing this were all riding Batista's dick before he officially returned to Raw.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I want Daniel Bryan to have the title too. Hell anyone is better than Orton, so I'm cool with Batista winning the title. After last night I'm not sure what they are going to do with the title, but they have to turn Batista heel. BTW, I'm pretty sure if Hulk Hogan came out at No. 30 last night, he would have got booed too. I've never seen someone so over that the crowd turned on everyone in the Rumble match. Never. You guys are stupid, you knew Daniel Bryan was in a match beforehand. 99% of the time that happens, the guy isn't in the Rumble match too. Wasn't a surprise at all.


Which is exactly why people were expecting him to be a surprise entrant as #30. Rey got booed because most of us were expecting WWE to surprise us.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Canelo said:


> Uh, Cody Rhodes, Goldust??
> 
> Title match stank the place out, rumble match was a huge fuck you to fans


Title match stank the place out because it was Cena and Orton and that type of crowd hates them both. They had zero chance going in.

The rumble match was a huge fuck you to Daniel Bryan marks, not anyone else. I'm perfectly content with how it turned out. It was 20 times better than the last few Rumble matches and almost everyone came out of it looking good. It's not WWE's fault that Daniel Bryan marks have unrealistic expectations.

If there's someone who's been handled like shit lately is Damien Sandow. The Sandow marks have every right to be pissed off, since he went from future WHC to a straight up jobber as relevant as R-Truth in the space of 3 months.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

If it was CM Punk who gave fans the middle finger you guys would be sucking his dick


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

As punishment, Batista an Reigns need to have a match tonight. If Batista loses, then he loses his title shot and Reigns gets it instead. And have Roman win the match.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Which is exactly why people were expecting him to be a surprise entrant as #30. Rey got booed because most of us were expecting WWE to surprise us.


They did a good job to show us that it was not only bryan but bray wyatt didn't enter the RR either this year

Sucks but ah well, I knew it was Rey and was dissapointed as hell when his music hit


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

D-Bry is just the latest meat puppet for fans to vent their frustrations at WWE. the fact he has a catchy catchphrase helps.

I bet if he ever did get a long title run the fans would get bored very quickly.


----------



## ericanderson (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Bodog said:


> HOLY CRAP:
> 
> Wyatt vs DB OPENED THE SHOW - Amazing match
> 
> ...


Sorry, when the title match is a match we've seen a million times and had a terrible build people don't care. And when the Rumble ends with a guy winning who only returned a week ago, people get pissed as well. At that point it didn't matter if Bryan/Wyatt was any good. Your view of the event is slanted by how it ends.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista giving the fans the finger? Wow, I hope they turn him heel. At this point, nobody will cheer him heading into Wrestlemania 30, so I see no point in trying to keep him face. 

Also, poor sportsmanship on Batista's part.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Jakall said:


> Really wish I was in that crowd to start the riot lol
> 
> Wanted the night to be saved with the crowd trashing the ring like nitro used to always end. Would have been spectacular image having Botchtista pointing to the Mania logo and getting pelted in the head with a cold drink.


Haha I was hoping the same thing. Cleveland, please trash the ring on RAW! (Won't happen..)


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

If true, Batista should go full heel tonight but the WWE won't let it happen.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Trunkse said:


> Seriously.... You people just dont get it. The guys went out and put a show on andthen got completely disrespected by the fans. Its not Batistas or shaemus or Reys fault the writers booked it this way. You smarks chant and boo as if you actually ever get what you want. Im surpirsed they didnt pack thier gear up mid match and walk out. I really enjoyed the entire event. Wish i could have muted the crowd though.


You must really love Smackdown then


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

I'm seriously hoping for a career ending injury for this motherfucking asshole


----------



## Trunkse (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Best way to fix this tonight imo. Feed DB to batista in a squash match and Batista heel turn doing the look what i did to your hero.


----------



## Culturalseeker (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista *needs* to go heel. If he is being an asshole to the fans whilst supposedly a face, then he might as well be heel. This is the best way to salvage this horrendous situation. Then you can insert a face into the Wrestlemania main event, and make it a triple threat. Knowing WWE though they would just insert John Cena.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Trunkse said:


> Best way to fix this tonight imo. Feed DB to batista in a squash match and Batista heel turn doing the look what i did to your hero.


Hell yeah


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista is such an immature shit


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I've been to close to 100 live wrestling events over my lifetime, for about a dozen or so different promotions, and I can't fathom how a lively, passionate crowd, can ruin a show. The only time a crowd ruins a show is when they sit on their hands and don't express what they like/don't like. 

I only watched Bryan/Wyatt, so I can't really speak on what happened for the rest of the show, but I can understand the frustration of the crowd, especially if what I read was true, and the show peaked after that brilliant match. When you pay your hard earned money for a show, you want it to be as enjoyable as possible, and unless WWE has some big payoff planned that no one sees coming, last night was just bad business.

I get the whole argument that people are gonna still watch regardless, and that's true, but there has to reach a point where you say, alright, this Bryan thing isn't going away, so lets do something with it, and hopefully last last night was that wake up call. Bryan is easily the most over star on the roster right now, and after watching the Wyatt/Bryan match from last night, I can assure you it sure as hell isn't because of the yes chant. They had the crowd in the palms of their hand for the whole match, and it was a thing of beauty.

All in all, the crowds lately have been phenomenal, this was no exception.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Trunkse said:


> Seriously.... You people just dont get it. The guys went out and put a show on andthen got completely disrespected by the fans. Its not Batistas or shaemus or Reys fault the writers booked it this way.


But it is Batista's fault. You think he would have come back if he wasn't handed the Wrestlemania main event and a title run?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's embarrassing really. They should stop crying about someone not getting pushed. It's getting ridiculous, you're right, they do sound like kids.


 That WHC match was pure crap and the big bad Batista was out of gas after the Rumble where he entered late and had chances to rest admidst the chaos without all eyes on him like they will be going forward.
The company will not listen to their fans. If they ever do they wil pretend that was the plan all along when we know better.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Bossdude said:


> If it was CM Punk who gave fans the middle finger you guys would be sucking his dick


In fairness though if Punk gave the finger to the fans he would have done it for a smart reason where he would be trying to get heat, not because he was throwing a tantrum like a petulant child.


----------



## Culturalseeker (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



JC00 said:


> But it is Batista's fault. You think he would have come back if he wasn't handed the Wrestlemania main event and a title run?


Precisely. Batista could have returned and refused to win the Royal Rumble if he truly cared about the product and not only himself. Just compare it to Lesnar putting over Cena in his return match.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Punk does shit with fans all the time and you're all like "lol Punk such a troll XD"

The Animal showing Punk what a TRUE heel is.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

I don't have a problem with Batista arguing with the fans. He was being booed, and he just went with it. What was he supposed to do, pretend he was being cheered like the script called for? 

This reminds me a little of when Sheamus beat Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania in 18 seconds or whatever it was. Sheamus was booed for weeks after that. Batista was being booed because Daniel Bryan didn't win the Rumble (and wasn't even entered), and also because he's a part timer being pushed - he's not The Rock. Those Roman Reigns chants at the end were great.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Jakall said:


> Really wish I was in that crowd to start the riot lol
> 
> Wanted the night to be saved with the crowd trashing the ring like nitro used to always end. Would have been spectacular image having Botchtista pointing to the Mania logo and getting pelted in the head with a cold drink.


Yeah...assault the guy who had no bearing on the booking whatsoever. That would make things all better.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

It's always hilarious to see supposed "insider" fans not understand that this company has many masters to serve, and sometimes the people in attendance aren't the highest priority.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Trunkse said:


> Seriously.... You people just dont get it. The guys went out and put a show on andthen got completely disrespected by the fans. Its not Batistas or shaemus or Reys fault the writers booked it this way. You smarks chant and boo as if you actually ever get what you want. Im surpirsed they didnt pack thier gear up mid match and walk out. I really enjoyed the entire event. Wish i could have muted the crowd though.


The crowd can cheer what they want as and clearly they weren't happy. Nothing wrong with that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Yeah...assault the guy who had no bearing on the booking whatsoever. That would make things all better.


Exactly.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



napalmdestruction said:


> The WWE doesn't owe us anything.


 So the crowd last night wasn't owed value for their money? The PPV viewers were not owed their best possible effort? Those who invest 3 hours watching Raw so WWE can get a huge TV deal in the next few days are not owed anything??


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



English Dragon said:


> I hope they do this lol. They should actually start doing this. There is a difference between cheering and booing who you like dislike and completely shitting on stuff because your favourite isnt in it.
> 
> Talkin about the Cena/Orton match more than the rumble.


:kobe

Stop doing shows in a city because fans voiced their opinion??

How fucking stupid does that sound?

By your thinking,WWF would've been out of business by 1998. Has there ever been a time in WWE where they blatantly ignore fans? It's the reason Hulkamania kept growing,why they let Austin grow,The Rock the fucking fans.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

There was negative feedback from people leaving after the show? There was negative feedback from people DURING the show.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Peter Carroll said:


> It's always hilarious to see supposed "insider" fans not understand that this company has many masters to serve, and sometimes the people in attendance aren't the highest priority.


 Those masters won't be happy when the fans who care enough to buy PPV's and attend events stop paying the money or if ratings drop. Without the fan in the seat, who they take for granted, the whole thing falls apart.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Yeah...assault the guy who had no bearing on the booking whatsoever. That would make things all better.


Kayfabe-wise, would make sense. I mean, that's what the wrestlers do, right??


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Is not was only Daniel Bryan, if you have an Cm Punk and a new incoming superstar like Roman Reigns.

For what fucking reason you need an useless piece of shit like batista en the headline of the major PPV?.. ANNOYING AN MEDIOCRE!


----------



## Trunkse (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Maybe its a setup for tonight to have Batista call out HHH for not putting Bryan in the rumble. But with his loss to Bray honestly Bray deserves a tittle shot before bryan.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I'm just wondering, if Bryan goes into the Rumble last night and doesn't win it, wouldn't we be having these SAME EXACT THREADS about how he didn't win the Rumble instead?

I really really like Daniel Bryan, but the level of crazy last night with not only the amount of threads and their topics (Really? To make up for this you want him to beat Taker at Wrestlemania? Really?). Before I get all upset, I'm going to wait and see what they have in store for Bryan heading into Wrestlemania.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista is mad because people cant *deal with* him coming out of nowhere and winning Rumble and not the hottest guy in the roster.

It should be funny to watch Raw segments when he is supposed to be a face and gets booed like John Cena. I would love to see how he reacts. I hope he turns heel. His last heel turn was pretty good and Im not liking his hippy babyface return so far... bu he cant really turn heel because they need one of the competitors (Randy or Batsita) to be a face. 

It will be an interesting situation if the WWE crowds keep booing him.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Spagett said:


> Kayfabe-wise, would make sense. I mean, that's what the wrestlers do, right??


It would make sense kayfabe-wise if Batista turned heel during the Rumble and heeled it up as he eliminated Punk, Ziggler, etc. At the end of the show, Batista was still a babyface.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

insecure manchild

fuck you dave. you arent The Rock, you washed up old grandpa (yes, he is a grandpa, teen mom, etc. his daughter even has a sextape. great parenting dave)


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> I'm just wondering, if Bryan goes into the Rumble last night and doesn't win it, wouldn't we be having these SAME EXACT THREADS about how he didn't win the Rumble instead?
> 
> I really really like Daniel Bryan, but the level of crazy last night with not only the amount of threads and their topics (Really? *To make up for this you want him to beat Taker at Wrestlemania? Really?*). Before I get all upset, I'm going to wait and see what they have in store for Bryan heading into Wrestlemania.


You realize the alternative could very well be Taker/Cena next year with Cena ending the streak instead. Which would you prefer in that case?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

What, on one hand you ''attitoood era roxxx'' marks want hot crowds that are involved and dont give a shit about bookers, on the other hand you complain about a crowd giving a fuck.

shit thread btw


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

.... It's the first I'm hearing of it, personally I didn't see Dave do anything, but don't worry we'll look into it.....eventually :HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Did they stand around going 'Aye! Aye! Aye! Aye!'?
> 
> Then start going 'Nowt! Nowt! Nowt! Nowt!' when Batista won?



The cast? One guy said Yes 3 times that's all


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Happenstan said:


> You realize the alternative could very well be Taker/Cena next year with Cena ending the streak instead. Which would you prefer in that case?


Neither of them! Both of them should not end the streak! No one should. The ONLY time I'd be happy with the streak ending if it's Taker's choice to have the guy go over him. With any other option, no just no.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



fulcizombie said:


> The wwe wouldn't bring *the star of GOTG* back to put him in a mid card feud whether people like it or not


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Happenstan said:


> You realize the alternative could very well be Taker/Cena next year with Cena ending the streak instead. Which would you prefer in that case?


Cena, Bryan vs Taker would look beyond stupid. Couldn't take it serious when CM Phil faced him.

Bryan should only face him if it is a squash match with Taker tombstoning the second the bell rings


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista's actions were justified seeing how the crowd was acting like assholes.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Fuck Batista. Fuck Triple H. Fuck Stephanie McMahon. Fuck John Cena. Fuck Randy Orton. Fuck Kevin Dunn. Fuck Vince McMahon. 

Hell, fuck me for being so loyal to a company that doesn't give two shits and a holler about their fans.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



The ******* said:


> Batista's actions were justified seeing how the crowd was acting like assholes.


:lmao Each and every one of those "assholes" paid for their ticket and have the right to chant whatever they want. :flip

Don't worry though, I'm sure the DVD release will have all cheers.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

You can't, and you should never, compare Batista to Lesnar.

It's an insult to anything Lesnar has ever done or will ever do.



Batista is as a big a joke for WWE, as Tito Ortiz was for TNA.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



cmpunkisgod. said:


> You can't, and you should never, compare Batista to Lesnar.
> 
> It's an insult to anything Lesnar has ever done or will ever do.
> 
> ...


Ha what? Batista was one of the biggest draws last decade.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista needs to learn to "deal with it"


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Batista marks mad because the majority hate his fucking return :lol


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



jackswaggers said:


> I digress, but I believe Big E may have gotten a more positive reaction had he won over Batista, but we'll never really know.


I agree with that. I don't think Reigns is ready, far from it, but I found myself selfishly wanting Reigns to throw out Batista. More so because I really don't like the guy.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Remember the storys going around how Triple H hated The Rock returning out of the blue and hogging the spotlight and taking WM Main Events? Funny how Triple H welcomes back Batista with open arms and does the same exact thing


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Whats funny is the reason Bryan wasn't in the Rumble because they thought Batista would get booed in light of Bryan being in it and not winning so Vince and HHH figured lets not put Bryan in the Rumble since hes not winning anyways.\
But the crowd knew better.

The crowd was really deflated once Punk was eliminated. They turned on Sheamus and they knew Reigns wasn't winning making it very anti climactic. I hope Vince and HHH were watching because theyre crazy if they think Batista can carry his end of a WM match with Orton. I think it may very well end up being a triple threat match with Punk or Bryan in the mix.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

:lmao at the OP!

:brock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>







>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :bigdave


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



O Fenômeno said:


> Batista marks mad because the majority hate his fucking return :lol


I keep looking at your sig and I always hope that markedfordeath is alright given all that's transpired to his guy in recent months ... the dude was the biggest Bryan supporter when more than half this forum wasn't.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

I feel like it's not hypocritical to be unhappy when I guy you don't like gets pushed and to be unhappy if a guy you like doesn't get pushed. 

Just because they are both part timers doesn't mean they share all of the other qualities which sort of seems like what the OP is implying. His argument seems to be "Since you like one part timer you should like them and all, especially if one part timer appears more often than another."


----------



## Aguda (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

I don't want the young people to get pushed (Oh, by the way, Lesnar is younger than Batista...).

I want good people to get pushed.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Sids_chickenleg said:


> Neither of them! Both of them should not end the streak! No one should. The ONLY time I'd be happy with the streak ending if it's Taker's choice to have the guy go over him. With any other option, no just no.


Taker's wanted the streak to end several times to several people like Orton for example. He's been overruled each time.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Your_Solution said:


> Batista needs to learn to "deal with it"


More likely he turns heel in a random Raw. He clearly disliked being boooed. He is no Cena when it comes to that.


----------



## Aguda (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

It wasn't the worst... It was a fun event (Aside from the title match).

But the results sucked ass.

By the way, now I get that Jericho wasn't in the match...


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Barry Static said:


> Cena, Bryan vs Taker would look beyond stupid. Couldn't take it serious when CM Phil faced him.
> 
> Bryan should only face him if it is a squash match with Taker tombstoning the second the bell rings


Really? Given Taker's age? You must have really hated Punk/Lesnar. Taker's old and injured...Batista isn't.


----------



## Aguda (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

He didn't flip them off...

He did a YES chant with his middle fingers.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Let me get this straight. I love The Rock and I loved his title reign and I loved every second of him making a fool out of John Cena. If Rock comes back tomorrow I will mark out for him again.

I love Brock Lesnar and I dont give a shit if he is a part timer, full timer, night timer or an old timer.. I could care less.

I like Batista but not to an extent that I would rather see him win the Rumble and not my other favourite. 

You may see that as hypocritical, but its not that complicated, I support who I like, regardless of their work schedules. I like wrestlers who are entertaining... no matter if thats on the mic or in the ring or both.

In this case, I like Daniel Bryan WAY more than I ever liked Batista. But TBH, Even if it was The Rock who won this Rumble and not Batista, I would not have been happy about it at all. Because Right now, with everything that is happening with Daniel Bryan is magical. We dont see stuff like this every day. Its been a long time since we have seen a guy those kinds of reaction.. its magical for me as a wrestling fan, and WWE not capitalizing on it pisses me off.

Its like not giving Austin that major push when he was hot, Its like WWE not pushing Rock when he was red hot as a heel. I like Batista but I dont like the fact they are stopping something that could be special and memorable for years to come.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



O Fenômeno said:


> Batista marks mad because the majority hate his fucking return :lol


Nah brah i'm fine.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista is sour cunt who can´t accept fact that people like somebody else over him.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

If this was just a discussion that only got reactions within in our community I would probably say yeah in the grand scheme of things, this is not that big of a deal, because reaction wise no one on the tv shows in attendance is saying or doing anything. If it was one live audience and then that was it , I would brush it off. However since 2012, this has been going on, fans in attendance have clearly taken to and want to see daniel bryan, they like him and want more, there is clearly a connection there that every pro wrestler dreams of having and to me that could mean dollar signs if your promoting him effectively.

Now one argument I have heard is that ratings and merch wise is where he suffers and I would agree with that point , however to counter it, since he debuted in 2010 , wwe like they do with certain talent is label them with some ball and chain , that hurts the talent.

Goldberg= big star in wcw, the label he got , over rated and did not know how to wrestle
cm punk= King of the indies and does not know what he is doing
Christian= too small
Jericho= too small 
Rey mysterio= that list is endless

With bryan it has been, He is boring, no charisma, can't talk, they had maryse once mock ted dibiase for "losing to a guy who is smaller than me", michael cole trashing him and bryan actually getting no comeback, goat face, weak link, b level star

now the last two I mentioned i think hurt him in terms of the casual audience, saying that in a feud which he does not win over orton/authority confirms that what they said was true. So by doing that you have told people who tune in , this guy does not matter, so of course it would hurt his ratings and merch drawing power.

Imagine if the ufc applied this narrow minded thought process and when they did, it hurt them, but they eventually learn and did very well on ppv.

to me i would say the same if they did this to anyone, even if i do not like them. Hell I was not crazy into John cena in 2003-04, but the audience took him, why not go with him if the larger audience at shows consistently react.

I do think that fans do have a very valid point. anyways feel free to check my channel down below.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Why get ratty at the OP for making a new post? There have been a bajillion pointless new threads made today that no one got bitchy about, another one isn't going disturb the natural WF order...And at least he makes a somewhat interesting argument. But yeah Lesnar is a lot better than Batista and a substantially bigger draw...And he isn't as big an asshole. Though I didn't mind him going over Cena because of the way the match panned out, Brock still came out of it looking like a monster.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



The ******* said:


> Batista's actions were justified seeing how the crowd was acting like assholes.


How dare they boo when their hard earned money has just been stolen to fulfill the contract stipulation of a rich dude by other rich dudes !!


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista is a natural asshole, these kind of guys make the perfect heels, just let Dave be Dave shove him against Bryan and you're splooging money.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Some of the best parts of the show were the old as fuck guys, the Outlaws and Big Dave.

Blame WWE creative and the talent for their inability to get over and draw, not the old timers.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

He looked terrible and he was gassing out badly. He looks like a shriveled up old turtle.

Is it me or does his spear and spinebuster look terribly executed as well?


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

I really want Bryan to win the title and have Big dave vs Bryan. That would be awesome


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



MasterGoGo said:


> He looked terrible and he was gassing out badly. He looks like a shriveled up old turtle.
> 
> Is it me or does his spear and spinebuster look terribly executed as well?


So much time has passed that Batista is no longer intimidating. When he debuted he was a complete physical specimen. Now, there are several people on the roster more impressive (size-wise) than he is. 

He just doesn't have the wow factor anymore being in the ring. Langston, Ryback, and Reigns are all much more imposing from a physiche stand point.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

They hired Batista because he's due to be a movie star like Rock.

Except... heels don't bring casual fans in. Fans of his movies will be put off by his WWE behaviour, making his future films flop, and the whole thing is a waste of everyone's time.

Idiots.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Any little scrap of news/rumors about BIG DAVE gets people aggy :kobe9



Bossdude said:


> Punk does shit with fans all the time and you're all like "lol Punk such a troll XD"
> 
> The Animal showing Punk what a TRUE heel is.


truth.

Could he have handled it better? Sure, but people are acting like he man handled a fan. It is what it is. Hopefully they use this and actually turn him heel.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Bossdude said:


> D-Bry is just the latest meat puppet for fans to vent their frustrations at WWE. the fact he has a catchy catchphrase helps.
> 
> I bet if he ever did get a long title run the fans would get bored very quickly.


^ This.

He's better than Ryder was. He's more than just what you say. But that is a HUGE part of his appeal. I think WWE started out trying to bury him as they did Ryder, but now wish they could capitalize on his popularity, but know that if they push him that will die out. So what do they do?


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

I don't think they're really booing Mysterio, but more like WWE's decision to not put Bryan at #30.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My biggest issue with Batista winning the Rumble is that he just returned 7 days ago. If he was around for at least four months then I'm sure some people wouldn't be as mad. But when you bring a guy back after 4 years and have him win the rumble the next week, it's a huge fuck to you the current roster and it shows a complete lack of faith in the roster by management. It also shows WWE's over-reliance on part time guys.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Headliner said:


> My biggest issue with Batista winning the Rumble is that he just returned 7 days ago. If he was around for at least four months then I'm sure some people wouldn't be as mad. But when you bring a guy back after 4 years and have him win the rumble the next week, it's a huge fuck to you the current roster and it shows a complete lack of faith in the roster by management. It also shows WWE's over-reliance on part time guys.


Not to mention, they will go on and on about him OUTLASTING TWENTY-NINE OTHER SUPERSTARS~!...by coming in at #28.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



O Fenômeno said:


> :kobe
> 
> Stop doing shows in a city because fans voiced their opinion??
> 
> ...


We arnt talking about your WWF. This is WWE. Its a corporation. The top guy has been boo'd for 10 years and WWE doesnt care . Its a totally different business model.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

TKOW said:


> Not to mention, they will go on and on about him OUTLASTING TWENTY-NINE OTHER SUPERSTARS~!...by coming in at #28.


IN THA MOST DRAMATIC ROYAL RUMBLE EVER!!!

:selfie


----------



## Culturalseeker (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

There is no hypocrisy is praising Brock Lesnar and criticizing Batista because:


Since Brock Lesnar has returned, he has not withheld any deserving person out of the WWE Championship picture. Immediately upon Batista's return, he has held down Daniel Bryan.
Brock Lesnar put over John Cena in his fucking return match, whereas Batista undeservingly won the Royal Rumble.
Brock Lesnar is, and always has been, a better talent than Batista.
Brock Lesnar >>> Batista regarding star power. Batista has only been in forgettable minor movies, whereas Lesnar was the UFC Heavyweight Champion. Lesnar is more of a household name than Batista.

That sums it up.


----------



## BeatsbyBryan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



LSUZombie said:


> So much time has passed that Batista is no longer intimidating. When he debuted he was a complete physical specimen. Now, there are several people on the roster more impressive (size-wise) than he is.
> 
> He just doesn't have the wow factor anymore being in the ring. Langston, Ryback, and Reigns are all much more imposing from a physiche stand point.


This 100%. I never saw Batista in his prime...I came back the night Rock returned in 2011 and I only remember Big Dave as 'Deacon Batista' alongside Brother D-Von (I think?).

I wasn't pumped for his return at all. Nothing I've seen in archive footage did enough to get me excited but I wanted to come into it with an open mind last Monday...he doesn't appear to have anything that holds him above the rest of the roster. He's not a megastar anymore...and you can question whether he really was in the first place.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



zkorejo said:


> Let me get this straight. I love The Rock and I loved his title reign and I loved every second of him making a fool out of John Cena. If Rock comes back tomorrow I will mark out for him again.
> 
> I love Brock Lesnar and I dont give a shit if he is a part timer, full timer, night timer or an old timer.. I could care less.
> 
> ...


Bold says it all. Wish everyone was like this. That is all that matters.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

This not a work. The wwe would not waste the return of batista and one of its biggest PPV's if it were a work.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

There's no hypocrisy. I like Lesnar. I dislike Batista.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Canelo said:


> IN THA MOST DRAMATIC ROYAL RUMBLE EVER!!!
> 
> :selfie


"Listen to these fans, they're booing that this Royal Rumble match has ended! They'd love to sit here and celebrate Batista's win all night long!"

:selfie


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I like Batista & I was even bummed about Bryan not being in the Rumble. That's bogus how they did 'em. I was looking forward to Orton/Bryan at Mania.

But hey, Orton's on his way to main eventing another WrestleMania.

rton2


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Sad thing is, no matter how much heat he gets, that contract means we get to watch his sloppy ass botch its way through questionable attire and snail pace matches for a good while yet.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

You guys still support the product?

Boycot if you want to.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista (Heel) vs Bryan (Face) seems fun to watch. Batista was a great face back in 2005 and when he was face of Smackdown. But now he screams heel.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Moron.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista making that big money. 

I have no problem with him and Brock acting like this. It's better than that fake ass shit with The Rock. If you come back as a money grabbin asshole who thinks you're a big deal just because you signed a huge contract, there's no reason to try and mask what everyone already knows.


----------



## BeatsbyBryan (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



zkorejo said:


> Let me get this straight. I love The Rock and I loved his title reign and I loved every second of him making a fool out of John Cena. If Rock comes back tomorrow I will mark out for him again.
> 
> I love Brock Lesnar and I dont give a shit if he is a part timer, full timer, night timer or an old timer.. I could care less.
> 
> ...


Smashed it in one. I grew up watching WWE from 1999-2002 when I was a kid and returned in 2011 all down to The Rock coming back. I haven't missed an episode of Raw since and the reason I've stuck around this long is Bryan...no question.

No matter where he's been on the card he's probably been the most entertaining aspect of WWE for the last two years now, whether as an arrogant WHC that surprised everyone, putting on masterclasses with Punk in summer 2012, reinvigorating the tag division with Kane and then finally bubbling up to be the underdog people's champion that we see now.

It's got to the stage - for me, at least - where there's a group of guys from this era who are capable of carrying the promotion through the next 10 years and the last thing I wanted to see was an overrated star of yesteryear - someone who was never in the class of Austin, Rock or Lesnar - holding back the next wave, of which D-Bry is the leader.

I liked Rock's return, I liked Lesnar's return. They were better than what the roster had to offer at the time, didn't hold people back and added an element of nostalgia for long term fans. Batista looks like doing none of that.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

*You Guys* fpalm


----------



## JDP-Champ (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

if they truly book orton vs batista - they really really really lost touch with reality and their business model.

they have a gift in daniel bryan - if they don't capitalize on it, they will lose lose lose....YES YES YES!


----------



## FishTaker (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

For those who believe its all a work...WWE has done it to themselves. People have given up on it just being storyline because for the past several years, the majority of storylines have been pretty short term. That's what the fans have grown used to and have therefore written off the DB situation as him being legitimately held back.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

They let their voices be heard, if they don't enjoy it - your fucked. Crowd are the most important people, THE WWE UNIVERSE! it's up to you guys to embarrass the WWE for the shit they produce. Hats off to the crowds these days, I would genuinely be nervous to face a crowd and get absolutely buried by them. I don't think Batista realized that the crowd in 2014 are not the same crowd who took a lot of shit back in 2010 etc.

Summer 2011 really kicked off a new crowd of those that became vocal, and it transcend ever since. I am literally nervous for Batista tonight, he's gonna get the biggest heel heat I reckon.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



Bossdude said:


> So you guys are mad that the company is pushing Batista. You want WWE to push younger full time guys instead.
> 
> But wait - aren't you the same people who wanted the "3 matches a year" Brock Lesnar pushed to the moon? Didn't you all cry when Cena beat him?
> 
> ...


well.....that's the way it works here.

Hypocricy Rulzzzzz.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

The main difference being is Batista isn't as big of a name as he or WWE brass apparently think he is. I've said it before, and I'll say it again. He is the modern day equivalent of Lex Lugar in a world of Austin, Rock, Jericho, Angle, Benoit, Guerrero, etc. Sure he has some fans but is he really that big of a name? Meh. Lesnar has an aura no other man has so the comparison is very lopsided.


----------



## JDP-Champ (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

the www brought in batista to remind us that we should be demanding this cartoonesque type characters - muscles and big guys.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Batista was not, and is not a bigger star than Brock Lesnar. :lmao


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

Doesn't change a thing Vince n trips is gonna keep trolling all of you :hhh2:vince5


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

That post Mania crows may of been what really set this off. It made the casual fans do smarky things without realizing they were smarky.

That Orton/Sheamus match was the first time I ever saw a crowd just shit all over a match and chant for basically anything but the two guys in the ring.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Happenstan said:


> You realize the alternative could very well be Taker/Cena next year with Cena ending the streak instead. Which would you prefer in that case?


No, there's only one alternative, Undertaker retires with the streak intact which is what will happen no matter what anyone says on the internet. 

Breaking the streak is useless. Even if WWE loved someone to death, like they do with Roman Reigns and gave them a win against the Undertaker at Wrestlemania it wouldn't mean shit to his career. He will not turn into a huge draw immediately because he beat the Undertaker in a fake wrestling match at Wrestlemania. This is not MMA, wins don't really matter, what matters is the character you build and the relationship you're able to forge with the audience and that's accomplished by the totality of your work. Every single match and promo you do builds that relationship a little further and solidifies it. It's exactly the same as you giving your wife an amazing honeymoon in the Bahamas and expecting her to love you forever and never ever leave you because of it. You have to work on a relationship every single day. That's why mega-pushes like del Rio's and Ryback's do not work and slow & steady pushes like Roman Reigns' and Batista's do.



Bookockey said:


> So the crowd last night wasn't owed value for their money? The PPV viewers were not owed their best possible effort? Those who invest 3 hours watching Raw so WWE can get a huge TV deal in the next few days are not owed anything??


Yes, and they gave you more than you paid for if you consider that this PPV cost exactly the same as utter shit like Battleground and every other PPV since Summerslam, and none of those got nearly the negative reaction this one did.

By the way, don't waste those 3 hours of your time because you want WWE to get a good TV deal. That shouldn't be a concern of yours and no matter how many hours you watch they will still get the same money. The rating will always be around a 3.0, everyone knows that, and that's what WWE has to bargain with.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

You know how fans could really show their disapproval?

Not showing up & paying for tickets. (Y)

By that point, the suits don't give a shit about what the fans think.

:vince$

I do agree though that I enjoy the crowd shitting on certain things, it's like shitting on a pile of shit, even if the crowd was silent, the shit stain is still in the ring.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

.. because Lesnar returned and won the Rumble without showing shit, right?

Did Lesnar's return ruined the push of some new rising talent who the crowd cheered over everyone?

Brock is on another level compared to this shmug as far as star power and wrestling is concerned. Also Lesnar is a LEGIT BADASS not a wannabe MMA fighter. And before someone mentions mic work - the two good promos Batista had in his entire career against Cena doesn't classify him as a good mic worker.

Fuck off comparing Batista to Lesnar.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

To troll the bryan marks :troll


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*

Ya know, if OP provided quotes of WF users who actually did flip-flop as opposed to pulling random quotes out of his ass, I'd be inclined to give a damn.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

People will always pay for tickets, and all of us will always watch regardless of the shite that is produced. Being vocal is better than not watching, as no-one will stick to it and new generation of john cena kiddies will come in.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Happenstan said:


> Taker's wanted the streak to end several times to several people like Orton for example. He's been overruled each time.


But that's for another discussion. The fact is NO ONE should break the streak, even Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



DudeLove669 said:


> Truer words have never been spoken for as long as humanity has lived.


then you need to open your eyes if you actually believe that. 

because honestly even if Bryan beat Bray yesterday then hand an impromptu 3v1 match against the wyatts where he beat all 3 of them. On top of that then came in as the 2nd participant of the royal rumble and HE alone threw all 29 other wrestlers out ... thus winning it.

Bryan marks would still have found something to complain about him being booked weak.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*



The Wrestling Junkie said:


> People will always pay for tickets, and all of us will always watch regardless of the shite that is produced. Being vocal is better than not watching, as no-one will stick to it and new generation of john cena kiddies will come in.


I agree with you 100%, but I just wish once, just once - there would be a situation where fans on the TV side of the camera would just head for the exits.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

My guess is they'd rather have Batista come out as #30 but since they do all those statistics about what number has won the most Rumbles and such that I don't think they wanted to give it away. I could just be talking out of my ass here but I can see it happening.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

First, I was just re-watching the end of the Rumble match and I am shocked at what I saw. Seriously, the WWE didn't turn Mysterio, Sheamus, or Batista heel. No no no. The WWE managed to turn the Royal Rumble heel. The fans literally hated the Royal Rumble Match after Bryan didn't even turn up at #30. Last night was the WWE vs. The WWE Fans and the WWE Fans won the first round. I mean, based on reddit, twitter, and even the BBC, the real story was again Daniel Bryan and also Batista flipping off the fans. Anyway, this is not about Daniel Bryan despite the attempted burial last night. I believe there is something deeper here. 

There are those who complain about Daniel Bryan marks and people who won't go along, but they are missing the point. Sure, fans love to chant for Daniel Bryan, but they are also chanting for what he represents. New. Fresh. A changing of the guard. In fact, chanting for Daniel Bryan is almost like a control test for the audience to see if they feel like they still have any. It's why Roman Reigns got such a major chant, and Mysterio, Sheamus, and Batista got booed out of the building. It wasn't because they were naturally wanting Reigns to win, but because they have been waiting for a new crop of stars to rise up for so long and finally defeat the old guard. 

Think about last night. Who got cheered and booed throughout the night? 

Cheered/Respected: Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler, Antonio Cesaro, Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt, Kofi Kingston...tec

Booed/Disrespected: Cena, Orton, Batista, Mysterio, Sheamus...etc

It was about old vs. new. The WWE universe is crying out for some fresh blood in the main event scene. Instead, the opening match is the only fresh one while, Brock beat Big Show in a rematch from 11 years ago, the title match was one that was a rematch from Summerslam 7 years ago, and the Rumble winner was the same Rumble winner from 2005 which was 9 years ago. It isn't even just about new either, it's about the crowd wanting to be able to to have a say in picking the new people. The newest blood in years are ADR, Sheamus, and Punk, but even they are just slightly rotated into the main event and Punk is consistently pushed just outside getting the real attention while the crowd never fully believed in ADR and Sheamus and their rise was inorganic at best.

I believe this all goes back around 4 years now. The day the Nexus debuted and it looked like we were going to get a new crop of stars in the main event mix. Yet, here we are years later and only one of all 8 of them has had the WWE title and that last for about ten seconds. CM Punk in 2011 was red hot and his push was quickly derailed so that Alberto could cash in and get a push he didn't deserve and that no one wanted. They crushed the fan momentum at the time. Think about when Kofi Kingston had his amazing moment in Madison Square Garden and people thought he would finally get a shot doing something meaningful, but then went straight back down the card. I think we can all remember hot Zach Ryder was becoming before he got jobbed out endlessly and never was given a serious chance, and I say this disliking the hell out of him. Dolph Ziggler had the crowd immensely behind him when he cashed in his MiTB and it looked like he was going somewhere only for his push to be derailed so ADR could get the spotlight again, not too mention the first derailment by John Cena. Damien Sandow has went from contender to joke extremely quickly. Cody Rhodes had the crowd eating from the palm of his hand multiple times last year, but he isn't even sniffing the title or main event scene. Shit, Ryback was hot as hell and then he got turned heel and jobbed out for no reason. 

Honestly, I fear for Wyatt against Cena at Wrestlemania.

Anyway, I believe this lack of pushing new stars, especially when the fans manage to cheer for them is the reason that Mick Foley asked if the WWE hates its own audience and I would say yes. At this point, I can think of no other reason for WWE to continually do this than the fact they dislike who the crowd cheers for.

All of this is the reason that Daniel Bryan is so over. He is the lightning rod. He is the one the WWE fans have attached themselves too to see if they still have a voice. They gravitate towards him because of what his victory would mean for them. He isn't just an underdog, he is the collective will of the WWE fanbase crying to be heard.

Sadly, last night, the WWE responded to this cry with an emphatic NO!. They don't care, but it seems the WWE fanbase has had enough and decided to shout back, "Fuck you!"


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

It's good to know that the IWC & Smark population is now = to every single arena the WWE has been in the past couple of months.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*



BigEMartin said:


> WE THE PEOPLE


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*



Jmacz said:


> That post Mania crows may of been what really set this off. It made the casual fans do smarky things without realizing they were smarky.
> 
> That Orton/Sheamus match was the first time I ever saw a crowd just shit all over a match and chant for basically anything but the two guys in the ring.


Tbh everyone just copies off the post Mania crowd rarely coming up with something original. SAME OLD SH*T SAME OLD SH*T


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Jakall said:


> Really wish I was in that crowd to start the riot lol
> 
> Wanted the night to be saved with the crowd trashing the ring like nitro used to always end. Would have been spectacular image having Botchtista pointing to the Mania logo and getting pelted in the head with a cold drink.


Wouldn't substitute for Bryan in the match but that would have been amazing!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

SUMMER OF PUNK STARTED A REVOLUTION, CM PUNK IS GOD! CM PUNK IS OUR VOICE! j/k 2011 didnt start anything, this has been building up for years now.


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

How is Sheamus classed as old? I think the crowd of the e are racist against gingers and albinos also


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



Sentz12000 said:


> You want to know the problem with this? The fans understand the storyline. Let's logically break down this timeline and see what comes of it.
> 
> Daniel Bryan wants to prove to Kane that he's not the weak link. He runs in on Smackdown and destroys The Shield. He moves on to beat Randy Orton in a No DQ match in the main event of Raw via submission. He is hand picked by John Cena to fight at Summerslam, who he defeated cleanly in the middle of the ring for the WWE Title. Randy Orton cashes in his MITB contract and Triple H helps screw Bryan out of the title. This is getting good!
> 
> ...


I'm literally speechless at how well said this is. Just bravo :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

I really can't believe that are people who said that the crowd was moron for booing the hell out of Batista. They're not like most of us that just stream the PPV, that people pay to see the event, and they have all the right to show his angry about that awful result.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



The ******* said:


> Iam with you op.
> 
> All of the bryan marks are sounding like spoiled little brats.
> 
> booing everyone to make him look good is direct disrespect to everyone who work their ass off to put on a good a show.


Having Bryan be in the opening match and losing is disrespectful to those who paid to see him wrestle.

Acting, as they have for the past 9 months, that the noise the crowd makes doesn't exists is disrespectful.

Honestly, the WWE has been shitting on fans for the past few years now and doing whatever they want, regardless of any reasoning other than the think it is best. The WWE is basically trying to tell us what we should like.

THAT is the most disrespectful thing of all.

Besides, go watch that match. Batista didn't work off his pinky toe, let alone his whole ass. The sad part about this is that the hardest working people on the show were the ones not getting any love from the WWE. So, fuck them, and fuck the other wrestlers who allow it to continue. Big Show, Orton, Cena, and Batista can go suck balls.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

These "reports" will be so easy to write as time goes bye. Next thing it will be that wrestlers in the back are concerned about how HHH and Vince perceive them. Or that Punk is upset about whatever.


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

I 100% agree with you unfortunatley as I said in another post it is such a shame teh "creative" team dont know what to do with the emerging talent, hence we get the continous circle of Orton vs anyone under the condition Orton 2loses it and assaults said anyones Father/Wife/Brother etc... Big Show Mr BFG.... etc etc. 

The only reason I have started watching again with any regularity over the past year are The Shield and Wyatt story arcs, The Wyatt one in particular has been brilliantly executed. The Authority vs Bryan would have been awesome but they didnt know how to handle it and tried for some ungodly reason to push it onto Big Show and hasnt really been mentioned since


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

The fans that have been filling arena's for the past couple of months want their guy to get his shine. For goodness sake their chanting Daniel Bryan, but people still say the casuals don't care. This is why WWE is fucking terrible, haven't watched a full show of anything since TLC, watch the Rumble & it's the same old shit. So I guess it's good business to have stadiums boo'ing for non-Kayfabe reasons? Dumbest shit ever, praise whatever deity you believe in for New Japan, All Japan & the like. Nice to watch shows were crowds enjoy & get behind the product & love their champions, love their heels for being good heels etc.

Instead we got "Who gives a shit" versus "Who gives a shit" but hey! Maybe so & so who used to watch wrestling a decade ago will purchase Wrestlemania this year because DA ANIMAL IS BACK! ... GTFO with that shit

Fuck the title, Daniel Bryan is the WWE Universe's beloved champion - they preach so much about the "Universe" & the fans but couldn't give 2 shits. They care more about the lazy asses who sit at home & watch the shit on their couch with their dumbass little Neilson ratings box over the people who spend $100 to actually go see the damn show. If they gave all these people they deem as "non-draws" half the time & attention that they give the old stars who come back then MAYBE you might actually create a draw, sheesh.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

I thought Sheamus got some really decent pops until he was in the final three.


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Why does he care what folk think of him who does he think he is? Bret Hart? Personally a hot heel reaction is worth 10 lukewarm happy go lucky face reactions


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

Meh.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

Mysterio was simply booed because the fans were pissed that Bryan was not in the Rumble, Rey coming out at #30 and not Bryan was the last straw for the crowd and they simply used Rey as an outlet for their anger. However they weren't mad at Mysterio, which showed in how they continued to boo even after he left. As far as Sheamus goes, he was getting cheered the entire night, even when he went up against Smarks favorites like the Shield, so I don't understand why you have him under the booed/disrespected category.


Randy Orton vs John Cena got shitted on, because it was the same old shit from 2007,2008,2009, and 2013. People are tired of seeing those two go at it. Now if that match was Orton vs Anybody else, it wouldn't have been shitted on so badly.

With the exception of that, everything was on point.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

There are no arguments against this really... and yet people will still puff up their chests with woeful retort.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

Back in 2004, I always used to think what the wwe would be like once hbk, hhh, kurt angle and the undertaker left as in ring performers. Once John Cena is gone or injured for 6-10 months, they are screwed. Appreciate bryan for what he is, but dont act like he will be a megastar, he isn't.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

I love it too. I really was expecting the people in Pitty to start leaving the arena after the elimination of Punk, but shitting the final moments is a great start too.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

personaly i cant wait for them to give bryan the title just so i can see everyone turn on him a couple months later..sorry to sya but if the wwe "gives the fans what they want" he will end up just like cena ..unstoppable, repetitive ,boring ,played out


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

I agree this turned into WWE vs WWE Fans. Hopefully it won't end up with a riot one day. The WWE is going to far with what they are doing.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

This is why we need heel 'Tista back.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*



Continuum said:


> SUMMER OF PUNK STARTED A REVOLUTION, CM PUNK IS GOD! CM PUNK IS OUR VOICE! j/k 2011 didnt start anything, this has been building up for years now.


I think that actually was the real start of this... people were excited, it looked like we were finally getting what so many had asked for with an unpredictable and unbelievable PPV in MitB and a new regime.... only for the rug to be completely pulled out from under us with HHH/Nash killing the momentum as dead as you can and then Punk being routinely underbooked in a year long reign so WWE could shill out Cena, a guy that didn't deserve the main event spots he was getting that year, especially with the feuds that he was in.

Ever since the people have just gotten more restless as the start/stop booking and failure to capitalise on what the crowd is handing to them on a bloody silver platter. We wanted Ryder, they buried him. We wanted ZIggler, they ignored it until finally they couldn't... and he got a massive pop before being fed right back to ADR, we didn't want Once in a Lifetime part two, we've been clamouring for Bryan for years and finally we got something... for it literrally to be stripped away seconds later and then never given the satisfaction of Bryan overcoming the Authority screwing him over. Seriously, at this point no one trusts the WWE and can't rely on them actually giving us the payoff we want... so we are starting to shit on the WWE to finally get it through their head that we know what we want better than they do. I wouldn't be surprised that this kind of crowd becomes the trend until the WWE changes how they do business or the crowd just leaves and the WWE goes out of business. 

People don't realise it... but the WWE is on the precipice now. They've legitimately pissed off the crowd to the point that they need to win them back or they are done for good. You don't do this to a crowd and survive.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't know what's so hard to understand, it was a business decision. For as "over" as Bryan is, he doesn't move ratings or PPV buys. 

Simple economics, here. Batista was the right choice to win. It was either him or Reigns.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

It was either him or Reigns. Just as much as smarks don't like Batista, casuals are equally as apathetic with Punk and Bryan.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Somebody thought he was Austin/Rock and people will cheer him after such a travesty. Time to wake up Mr.SkinnyJeans because you can't carry those two's bags, let alone anything else.

"Deal with" being shat on you overrated old fuck.


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

I am personally more baffled by how Bryan lost clean to Wyatt. They tried to make him look weak..... again. Him not being in the rumble was just a slap in the face to all the fans though.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

Sheamus wasn't disrespected, he got a big reaction to his return and rampage in the ring. It wasn't until after number 30 that they turned on him. The only guys to surive that were Punk and Reigns, and Punk got anti-climatically dumped out.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm mostly mad because I hate Batista and I already booked everything for WrestleMania 30. I'm getting a shit main event...


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't get how fan reaction influences NOTHING AT ALL? So fuck, if HHH and Vince got their way and put all their "money" guys who can "draw" then we'd be having a bunch of main event matches/segments with boring, YES, same old shit, and etc. chants ..HOW THE HELL WOULD THAT LOOK TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC? When two so called stars are getting booed out the building every night. It's ridiculous.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

It's annoying, but I understood it last night. In some cases like the Cena vs Orton match it hurt the match. You could tell Orton and Cena were distracted. I think that's when it becomes a problem. The crowd wasn't reacting to the match they were reacting to the booking. Before Cena and Orton even really got started, they were thrown off course. Orton and Cena are professionals and were able to finish the match and make it decent in the end, but it was obvious they were thrown off track. Orton seemed to be more thrown off than Cena. 

I'm not someone who's behind Bryan, but they have to do something with him now, because his fans are becoming obnoxious. Anything that's not Bryan centric is being torn down.

At this point just give him the belt and let people get it out of there system, because until then shows are just going to get worse.

Performers should have tough skin, but when the crowd doesn't give you a chance it's just going to destroy the show for people who were enjoying it. And even if you weren't enjoying it, it's obvious the crowd weren't even letting them perform.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

BKKsoulcity said:


> I don't get how fan reaction influences NOTHING AT ALL? So fuck, if HHH and Vince got their way and put all their "money" guys who can "draw" then we'd be having a bunch of main event matches/segments with boring, YES, same old shit, and etc. chants ..HOW THE HELL DOES THAT LOOK TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC? When two so called stars are getting booed out the building every night. It's ridiculous.


People tune in and pay to see Batista. They don't for Bryan. 

Bryan has a very vocal fanbase, but it isn't widespread.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BKKsoulcity said:


> I don't get how fan reaction influences NOTHING AT ALL? So fuck, if HHH and Vince got their way and put all their "money" guys who can "draw" then we'd be having a bunch of main event matches/segments with boring, YES, same old shit, and etc. chants ..HOW THE HELL WOULD THAT LOOK TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC? When two so called stars are getting booed out the building every night. It's ridiculous.


That's my point all along. The hazing chants are making the product unwatchable. Pro Wrestling is supposed to be fun.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*LMAO, are you guys still happy that The Rock didn't come back now?*

So instead of The Rock returning and headling wm, we get fucking batista of all people to come back. Rock was actually in good shape when he came back. Batista is literally like 40lbs lighter than in his prime and he looks like hes 60


imagine if Rock came back and won the RR.. all you marks would be crying for years. 


Orton/Batista is going to be such a good WM main event... not


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Whats funny if that when he turns heel people will start liking him again


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*



Kabraxal said:


> People don't realise it... but the WWE is on the precipice now. They've legitimately pissed off the crowd to the point that they need to win them back or they are done for good. You don't do this to a crowd and survive.


wwe have legit pissed off the crowd many times and sometimes it has lead to great things ie montreal screwjob.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

Batista was going to get turned on fast but I didnt think this fast


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

I hope Randy Orton, Triple H and Batista open the show. The crowd is totally hijacking the crap of that promo.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



Ecoces said:


> then you need to open your eyes if you actually believe that.
> 
> because honestly even if Bryan beat Bray yesterday then hand an impromptu 3v1 match against the wyatts where he beat all 3 of them. On top of that then came in as the 2nd participant of the royal rumble and HE alone threw all 29 other wrestlers out ... thus winning it.
> 
> Bryan marks would still have found something to complain about him being booked weak.


Yes, being disappointed that Bryan wasn't even in the Rumble is the same as wanting him to win every match on the card. People aren't even complaining that he lost the feud clean to Wyatt (only for Cena to go over Wyatt at Mania).. But, go ahead keep on crying.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*

It doesnt matter because all of those people will still tune in on monday and will buy tickets on next show in their area.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



The XL said:


> It was either him or Reigns. Just as much as smarks don't like Batista, *casuals* are equally as apathetic with Punk and Bryan.



Disagree with that, my brother pretty much turned into a casual from 2006 to about 2011 and started watching more and more UFC shows & PPVs when it was the majesty of CM Punk that brought him and many other casuals back.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The XL said:


> Some of the best parts of the show were the old as fuck guys, the Outlaws and Big Dave.
> 
> Blame WWE creative and the talent for their inability to get over and draw, not the old timers.


Big Dave was in no way a good part of the show. He looked like shit in the Rumble, terrible moves and spent most of it on the ground.


----------



## Culturalseeker (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

Like the general consensus here, I feel bad for Rey Mysterio. Although he is far past his prime and needs to retire in the near the future, he is a legend and does not deserve that treatment. The crowd are not blameworthy neither. They paid their hard earned money to learn that what they desire is not appreciated. So it was a lose-lose situation. The only person I can think of who would not have been booed at #30 would have been the Undertaker.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

I'm half-expecting crowds to change the TV ratings. How long before we hear "Bullshit" chants, "Asshole" chants, and "Holy shit" chants? (Well, we did hear "holy shit" during DBry vs. BWy)


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*

It wasn´t really at Rey they booed. Everyone but Bryan would´ve get that treatment tbh.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*



*Eternity* said:


> Mysterio was simply booed because the fans were pissed that Bryan was not in the Rumble, Rey coming out at #30 and not Bryan was the last straw for the crowd and they simply used Rey as an outlet for their anger. However they weren't mad at Mysterio, which showed in how they continued to boo even after he left.



This is very true. You gotta feel sorry for Sheamus also, although I prefer him as a heel, he is a decent wrestler who usually gets a decent reaction. Rey and Sheamus were buried (indirectly) by the WWE for failing to listen to what the people want. 

Batista deserves everything he gets, he is a joke, nowhere near a big star anymore (was he ever really? - not imo), hardly like the return of The Rock is it?

I hope they realise that without the safety of taping shows, they are going to continue to have negative crowd reactions until the people get what they want. 

They should use the excellent booking of Austin as the example, the pop when he finally won the belt and beat McMahon was immense. I just hope they are playing a long game, or will at least pretend they are, and push DB like we ALL want. However, I fear in realty that they will not.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*

I just don't know how he or anyone thinks Batista vs. Orton is a WM headlining worthy match.

It wasn't in their primes and certainly ain't now.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*

wwe has a track record of jerking guys around for yrs so most people dont believe they will do anything at all at this pt. you cant keep doing the same thing for yrs then expect ppl to believe you have a greater plan, wwe isnt like a regular tv show where you have a few episodes then its done, they expect ppl to pay for ppvs, buy merch, and soon their channel, ppl want results when its more than flipping to the channel to care about whats going on


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: I love how the crowd refuse to take shit anymore..*



validreasoning said:


> wwe have legit pissed off the crowd many times and sometimes it has lead to great things ie montreal screwjob.


They used that moment and gave the fans what they wanted down the line... the crowd now expects to get nothing from booking. WWE has failed to deliver an actual long running fued/angle that ends with a huge climax that satisfies the crowd. Instead we get start/stop booking that drops things midway, never gives closure, and leaves the fans wanting a payoff that has yet to come. The crowd has had enough and if the WWE only continues as is they are done for. This is what happened to WCW in the end... they kept pissing off the crowd and doing the same stupid shit until the fans started walking away. If it had remained on TV and wasn't bought out by Vince, you would have seen dreadful numbers until it simply folded. You cannot keep shitting on the fans and expect to survive. 

Seriously, the WWE should be horrified with last night's reaction because it is a strong indication they are about to lose the crowd. If this was a one off deal, the crowd would be more forgiving, but years of imcompetence is why this is happening now. The WWE is not trusted to listen and give the fans what they want. We are getting to the point of "fine.. fuck you".


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Last Night Was Not About Daniel Bryan*

For anybody that stopped seeing WWE in 2007, and returned this year, they will think they went back in time :lmao


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



Coyotex said:


> personaly i cant wait for them to give bryan the title just so i can see everyone turn on him a couple months later..sorry to sya but if the wwe "gives the fans what they want" he will end up just like cena ..unstoppable, repetitive ,boring ,played out


Well, it will take longer than a couple of months, because Cena has been unstoppable for the better part of a decade now.

I do agree, that in the year 2025 if Bryan vs. Wyatt is happening at the Rumble, then people will be sick of it.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't see it like people boo Rey, but boo the WWE or the match itself. Apart from that, a numer 30 heel entrance would make much more sense, like Barrett only to troll people and bein' eliminated.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

Worst Rumble in recent memory.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



The ******* said:


> To troll the bryan marks :troll


Phht, they didn't do nearly the job they could've done. 

Just imagine #30, and the preceding announcement of Bryan not being entered


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

That damn 45 year old main eveninting wrestlemania... Fortunately they have a 49 year old to call on to save the show.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, they didn't do nearly the job they could've done.
> 
> Just imagine #30
> 
> ...


Would've been the best trolling ever and give Barrett some heat. Poor ReyRey.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: I don't understand why people are crying?*



JDrew8 said:


> I am personally more baffled by how Bryan lost clean to Wyatt. They tried to make him look weak..... again. Him not being in the rumble was just a slap in the face to all the fans though.


Look weak? He had the Match of the Night.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Batista - Smark Hypocrisy*



Bossdude said:


> From the perspective of WWE, Batista is more deserving of a push. He was the bigger star and bigger draw than Lesnar when he was in his prime.


Not convinced by this. Brock left before he could become stale, Batista was massively stale by the time he left. For me, he has never been a good wrestler, yes he is strong, but he doesn't sell and massively lacks psychology. He also doesn't have the same 'look' at Brock (who looks like he was designed by God).

So for me, Brock is massively more deserving than Batista, because he brings so much for to the table.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The crowd simply turned heel on the product. They weren't booing because of the matches, they were booing the booking. When the biggest heels in the company are the bookers, you know you fucked up.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't care at all about ADR. I found him boring and uninteresting in any way possible, but even with that, it's made sense to him won the 2011 Rumble for being an (failed) attempt to create a new star.

Having BIG DAVE at the 2014 Rumble winner, just a week after his come back is just the perfect prove that this company:

1) Doesn't care anymore about his fans.
2) Really thought that the people want Batista to main event Wrestlemania over guys like Punk or Bryan.

Hell, I even hate Cena winning last year, but Cena at least is not a part-timer and do a great job all along the year.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The XL said:


> I don't know what's so hard to understand, it was a business decision. For as "over" as Bryan is, *he doesn't move ratings or PPV buys. *
> 
> Simple economics, here. Batista was the right choice to win. It was either him or Reigns.


Guess what? He never will, unless you actually push him as the top guy. Once upon a time, Batista was a nobody who didn't move ratings or PPV buys either.

How did Batista start his main event run that eventually made him a draw? Oh yeah, he won the Rumble and main evented WM. Sounds like that's a good way to kickstart a new main event star.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Theres no way in HELL fans are gonna cheer for Batista after last night......looking forward to RAW just to see him and the authority jerkoffs get shat on some more by Fans not getting what they want and deserve.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ashes11 said:


> That damn 45 year old main eveninting wrestlemania... Fortunately they have a 49 year old to call on to save the show.


And a 54 year old if they call sting


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: What was the fucking point of Mysterio in the # 30?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, they didn't do nearly the job they could've done.
> 
> Just imagine #30, and the preceding announcement of Bryan not being entered


They shouldve been smart enough to put a heel at 30 to soak up that heat, Barrett would've been absolutely PERFECT

Instead they gambled on the crowd not having the heart to boo Rey Mysterio...whoops


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The XL said:


> I don't know what's so hard to understand, it was a business decision. For as "over" as Bryan is, he doesn't move ratings or PPV buys.
> 
> Simple economics, here. Batista was the right choice to win. It was either him or Reigns.


Was Batista a draw when he was the DECON.
Was Austin a draw when he was the ring master?
Was the rock a draw when he was Rocky Maivia.

How did they become top draws? The WWE make them a big deal and pushed them like they mattered and didn't tell the fans they are worthless or not a top draw or call them B+ players.

Daniel Bryan could be the biggest draw in the company if they got behind him and gave him an Austin like push, when Austin when against Vince.
You could redo that with DB vs HHH.

You could easily have DB beat Orton finally, then have HHH get Batista to try and stop DB, and let DB go over him as well.

You could have a year long feud where HHH is trying and failing to screw DB out of the title but DB always finds a way to win the match and keep the title.

That would be a huge storyline.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> And a 54 year old if they call sting


Hope not! Taker/Lesnar pls


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

We're still trying to do the "ONLY NERDY INTERNET NERD MARKS LIKE BRYAN" thing?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



tonsgrams said:


> It was certainly not the worst Royal Rumble show of all time. There were definitely a lot of positives to take from it- the culmination of the Wyatt/Bryan fued and the beginning of a Wyatt/Cena fued which establishes Bray Wyatt as a big player, advancement of the Kane/Punk storyline, new tag team champions, the beginning of a Cody Rhodes/Goldust fued, Brock Lesnar actually being booked well, Roman Reigns performance in the Rumble and the debut of Rusev with perhaps a potential fued with the Real Americans. Yes, Daniel Bryan didn't win the Royal Rumble but the WWE have shown from instances in the past that they are well capable of turning things in ways that can allow Bryan to main event Wrestlemania and win the title. These overreactions are just annoying and makes you sound like a bunch of kids really.


What was the point of DB losing the Wyatt feud, it made no sense especially since he lost clean.

It would have been one thing if there was interference, but he lost clean. The only way DB losing that feud would be for DB to win the RR to move on to the title picture.

But now the Wyatts are moving on to Cena, and DB won get his win back.

So this is the 2nd time now DB isn't getting the upper hand in his feud after he was screwed over.

Now Bray is being elevated to feud with Cena and DB is getting a demotion to go feud with Sheamus as the rumor states?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Phht, they didn't do nearly the job they could've done.
> 
> Just imagine #30, and the preceding announcement of Bryan not being entered


That would have been smart booking but wwe are not smart enough for that

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Moxie (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Ithil said:


> We're still trying to do the "ONLY NERDY INTERNET NERD MARKS LIKE BRYAN" thing?


Really, this is ridiculous.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I do not get these Bryan does not draw and that is why he cannot be a top guy comments....
If the WWE wants someone to draw and actually be a constant draw (merch and buyrates + viewership) THEY have to do something with the talent so that people actually want to see them.
Storylines, gimmick, booking.. Everything is god awful. They had Cm Punk ALWAYS play second fiddle to Cena while being Champion. Cena himself was booked so poorly over the last couple of years people are actually sick of him. Brock Lesnar lost a lot of his drawing potential after losing to Trips and Cena even though they could have made him go through these two and a few other "bigger" stars to set a match up with Taker at Mania. I mean they will still probably go for this match, but after him being beaten by Triple H a guy who has lost 3 times against Taker at Mania it is not that big deal anymore.

Sheamus a guy who could be insanely over is just Cena lite with lukewarm to normal reactions... Wade Barrett a guy who could have been a GREAT heel wasted.. The list goes on and on.. 

So instead of putting someone in the main event and then throw him back to midcard or upper mid card just because the buyrates were not great they should stick with someone. Make the people WANT to see him. 
Even though I think it was a poor decision not having Bryan in the rumble (and winning it imo) it could still be good for him since his supporters are gonna be even more vocal about what they want. We will see though if Triple H/Vince/Stephanie can make a decent storyline out of this or not


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Seriously, he's frail and old, he's gassed, he's a massive douche. And above all else, he's no Rock, or even Brock. He's Dave Batista, a former wrestler. 

You have guys like The Rock, who left and went into movies. Was he in supporting roles, in direct to DVD movies? No, he was STARRING in these movies, and he's not a bad actor either. He played everything from a serious character to a comedy character. He is a big box office draw and he's made a fantastic career out of WWE. He was able to stay relevant in the mainstream and keep his name out there. When he came back, he got a massive ovation, much bigger than Batista's. 

Tan there's BROOOCK LEEEESSSSNAR! The best incarnate. He not only proved to be a freak of nature in the WWE, which led to his iitial push right off the bat. But, he proved himself legit in UFC, by winning the UFC Title. He was as scary and tough as they come. When he came back to the company, the pop was defining. He was a legit bad-ass, and people loved him for it. Sure, did he mock WWE while he was away, yeah. But, he's Brock Lesnar. You won't say anything to his face, he's rip your face off. The guy has an intimidating presence and he's a powerhouse of a man. He, like The Rock, was able to stay in the mainstream world. 

Now, Dave Batista did what exactly in the last 4 years? Was in a few direct to DVD movies, had a failed MMA career, and now he's back. And get's the same treatment as Rock and Brock. But why? What did he do to earn that right? Did he prove himself to be a box office draw and big media star? Nope. Did he prove himself to be a legit ass-kicker in UFC? Hell no. So, what does this prove basically? What does pushing a 45 year old Batista accomplish? The only thing is says is, you can work as hard as you want, be as dedicated as you want, being a huge fan of the business, but that's all for not if your from 5 years ago and didn't do anything of note while you were gone.

And there's the people who keep harping on his ONE rating's boost. While, did any of you realize that maybe it's out of curiosity?People that haven't been watching for year could have turned in just to see him again, but by the end of the night ratings were back to normal. Which means many people tuned out. That's not good at all. 

Not to mention they advertised him! Imagine if The Rock and/or Brock were advertised to be returning on RAW. I guaran-f***in'tee that The Rokc would have popped a 4.0 rating, maybe even higher. People from 2 decades ago would have turned in to see The Rock back in WWE. Brock probably would have got the same rating, or atleast a very high 3. People would have loved to see what he does back in WWE. So, basically all the people who are gloating over Batista's ratings boost, it's flawed.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Ithil said:


> Guess what? He never will, unless you actually push him as the top guy. Once upon a time, Batista was a nobody who didn't move ratings or PPV buys either.
> 
> How did Batista start his main event run that eventually made him a draw? Oh yeah, he won the Rumble and main evented WM. Sounds like that's a good way to kickstart a new main event star.





birthday_massacre said:


> Was Batista a draw when he was the DECON.
> Was Austin a draw when he was the ring master?
> Was the rock a draw when he was Rocky Maivia.
> 
> ...


Bryan has been over for 2 years, and especially these past few months. If he's not popping more interest now, then it's meaningless even if they do push him to the moon. Not that I'm saying they shouldn't push him, since I think he should've already been champion from Summerslam to this point instead of Orton who is frankly worthless in the main event at the moment. But this argument of 'oh he needs to be pushed if they expect him to draw' is nonsense, especially when you bring in Batista because as soon as he turned in 2005, interest was being generated and business started picking up. That was an immediate response from the WWE for them to know they need to push full steam ahead.

Someone as over as Bryan right now should be bringing in some significant results already. If he's not, then that means the whole crowd is just smoke and mirrors, and that could be part of why WWE doesn't give a shit what they think.

Having said that, the problem here is that WWE booked themselves into a corner. Really, Bryan should have been champion already since Summerslam until this point. Had Batista then returned, it wouldn't have mattered if he won and went to headline against Bryan. The problem right now is that Bryan fans are obviously frustrated with WWE, for several months now, and they decided to bring Batista in the middle of it all to anger them even further.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

That crowd was fucking disrespectfull and stupid.

This Bryan hype was great but it's becoming to much. I think it's a consequence of the overuse of social medias in WWE right now. It's a trend to cheer for Bryan.

This was a good rumble but the crowd took a part of the pleasure. So what's it gonna be now ?? Bryan'll eventually win the title but what happens when he loses it ?? Riot ??

Bryan marks were fun at the begining. I mean, the guy deserves to be cheered. But now this has become a parody. Fans act like sheep. It almost looks like the Bryan hype is out of control. I'm actually afraid of those idiots. Who knows, they could create an army of goat fans and take over the arenas, waging war to all non-Bryan fans.

In a word : pathetic.

PS : Batista winning the Rumble was stupid and predictable. I'd have love to see a rivalry between Punk and Orton for the title. Or if they had to make a part-timer win, why not Lesnar who has actually proven that he still is so good in the ring ? Don't get me wrong, I like Batista but we have no guarantee that he "still got it". 
Well, now I think Vince and HHH will each pick between Orton and Batista and start a feud over the control of WWE.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Old ? Past it ? Part time ? Then come to the WWE*



The High King said:


> thats right, this is 2014.
> 
> we NEED hogan, Flair, Sting, the New Age outlaws, part timers like bastita, brock etc taking the spot light of those working their ass of all year long.
> 
> ...


Yeah, cause Daniel Bryan is really being buried......come on dude.

Has Shield and Wyatt's been there forever? Hell they tried pushing Axel and you idiots shit on him. Rhodes is being pushed buddy. How about the new guy in the rumble? Cesaro, Big E? 

They are forced to bring in the old guys cause a lot of you don't have to patience to watch a character grow (like Bryan).

move along..your post was junk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gambit said:


> That would have been smart booking but wwe are not smart enough for that
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


That's the thing though, it's not about making a smart decision, it's about trolling the fuck out of their audience. Bad News Barrett is literally the PERFECT gimmick to disappoint Bryan fans.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

Gambit said:


> That would have been smart booking but wwe are not smart enough for that
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


it's a heal authority....why would they put out a heel to get booed?

man you idiots are all clueless on what's going on here.

ITS
A
WORK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Know what's worse than Bryan marks complaining about him not being pushed? The people complaining about Bryan marks complaining about him not being pushed.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Ithil said:


> Guess what? He never will, unless you actually push him as the top guy. Once upon a time, Batista was a nobody who didn't move ratings or PPV buys either.
> 
> How did Batista start his main event run that eventually made him a draw? Oh yeah, he won the Rumble and main evented WM. Sounds like that's a good way to kickstart a new main event star.


Tista was hugley over before he won the rumble

the slow burn turn on HHH was getting him huge pops


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ashes11 said:


> Hope not! Taker/Lesnar pls


I was being sarcastic, because I hope not either.

i would much rather see Lesnar vs Taker


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Ziggler says something about the company, gets jobbed out. Batista calls the talent "C" Level entertainers, flips off the crowd, and mocks Bryan's YES chant with middle fingers...gets Wrestlemania push. Sure, that makes sense...


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

props to big dave. the first time ive seen a "shoot" heel turn


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

im not even a fan of the dbryan character but are they still marks if 90% of fans agree


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



RyanPelley said:


> Know what's worse than Bryan marks complaining about him not being pushed? The people complaining about Bryan marks complaining about him not being pushed.


Shame on us for pointing out how irrational and insipid this backlash has been.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



TNA Original said:


> That crowd was fucking disrespectfull and stupid.
> 
> This Bryan hype was great but it's becoming to much. I think it's a consequence of the overuse of social medias in WWE right now. It's a trend to cheer for Bryan.
> 
> ...




Wow..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Peter Carroll said:


> Shame on us for pointing out how irrational and insipid this backlash has been.


Shame on us for pointing out how irrational and insipid this booking has been.

See, it goes both ways, simply from one's preferences and opinions.


----------



## canuckster (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



RyanPelley said:


> Know what's worse than Bryan marks complaining about him not being pushed? The people complaining about Bryan marks complaining about him not being pushed.


This Xs a million. 

Anyways, cliché warning, I've been a wrestling fan for over 25 years, I don't mark for any wrestler anymore, I did that when I was a kid/teenager. I still want to be entertained though and DB is entertaining and should be pushed to the moon. He's not Ryder or any other chump fad who came along, DB actually has the talent to entertain in ring, he's small yes, but he's not a spot monkey like Mysterio or any other small guy. 

I'm an adult fan of wrestling and I just want to be entertained, one thing lost in all the complaining of the complainers is, it's not so much about Bryan as it is about Batista, how anyone can justify him winning is beyond me.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



RyanPelley said:


> Shame on us for pointing out how irrational and insipid this booking has been.
> 
> See, it goes both ways, simply from one's preferences and opinions.


The big difference: the booking of D-Bry got him MORE over than he was before, and has not buried him in any way. The expectation that he was going to be the second coming of Hulk Hogan in the fall was a ridiculous prospect and has caused a vocal portion to react like a bunch of babies, not appreciating the rise we've seen for one of the best in-ring performers to hit WWE since the death of Chris Benoit.

You can be entitled to your lowest common denominator perception - I am entitled to attack you for it and point out just how flawed and miserable it truly is.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Seriously, he's frail and old, he's gassed, he's a massive douche. And above all else, he's no Rock, or even Brock. He's Dave Batista, a former wrestler.
> 
> You have guys like The Rock, who left and went into movies. Was he in supporting roles, in direct to DVD movies? No, he was STARRING in these movies, and he's not a bad actor either. He played everything from a serious character to a comedy character. He is a big box office draw and he's made a fantastic career out of WWE. He was able to stay relevant in the mainstream and keep his name out there. When he came back, he got a massive ovation, much bigger than Batista's.
> 
> ...


If you don't think Batista was a draw back then, you are using some high grade of bullshit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Peter Carroll said:


> The big difference: the booking of D-Bry got him MORE over than he was before, and has not buried him in any way. The expectation that he was going to be the second coming of Hulk Hogan in the fall was a ridiculous prospect and has caused a vocal portion to react like a bunch of babies, not appreciating the rise we've seen for one of the best in-ring performers to hit WWE since the death of Chris Benoit.
> 
> You can be entitled to your lowest common denominator perception - I am entitled to attack you for it and point out just how flawed and miserable it truly is.


I'm not disagreeing with the top part at all. In fact, I agree with a lot of what you said. Personally, I wouldn't be at a wrestling event booing every single thing that happened last night, but that's just me. Those people feel entitled to vocally trash almost everything but Daniel Bryan to make their disapproval with the booking known. If they're paying to do so, then I guess more power to them.

But as long as they're paying to be in attendance, they have just as much of a right to make their opinions known as people on a public domain who are calling those same people out for what they're doing. Opinions vs. Opinions.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Lol, the god damn WWE glorification is sick. When a man like Mick Foley makes a post on FB that involves him actually CURSING OUT the company for their shitty business practices, it's saying something. 

It's not so much Bryan for me. It's how they handled a lot of things. Wyatt never deserved to beat Bryan, and honestly it doesn't help he was a guy HHH stood behind. There's no sense for it, and it pretty much just said "Wyatt is better than Bryan." Now, why the hell did that happen? Wyatt isn't amounting to shit. Whether anyone here wants to say, I'll be that guy. The guy is a forever mid-card heel. And that's not bad. But the fact they put him over the most OVER guy in the company for no reason, and they could've ended the dull ass plot they have with him now is just sad. 

Then we have the fact that they wasted two Rumble spots, didn't really do much with the Rumble itself, had no Bryan, ended up taking out another fan favorite like Punk in a cheap way. Which to me, is a good thing because now we got an anti-authority Punk movement and a pretty athletic Kane going at it. Reigns did a ton of eliminations, but he also was another fan favorite fed to Batista. Hell, not even legends like Stone Cold or Dwayne complimented Batista. They complimented Reigns. 

I feel like Punk's twitter post when he said it's hard to practice good business in this company or something of that short is based on the now. From this point forward, I hope everyone puts their expectations for this company and their horrid childish creative down A LOT.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> If you don't think Batista was a draw back then, you are using some high grade of bullshit.


He was a draw back than, but Cena was the guy they were going with. While Cena was feuding for the WWE Championship, Batista was put on the B show. WrestleMania 24 say Cena vs. Orton and Triple H for the WWE Championship. Batista faced Umaga for brand supremacy. He was a big star, yes. He got really over, and got a push out of it. But, after his big push to the top, he really went no where. He was just blundering around for his last two years, lost in the shuffle until his last big storyline with Cena. 

I'm not saying Batista isn't a draw, he is, in 2005! This is 2014, the time of The Animal is over. I'm just saying he doesn't deserve the kind of treatment he's getting, he's not as big of a draw as Rock or Brock. Hell, Cena's always been a bigger draw than him, and he'll be in the 4th biggest match on the card.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

*Patience OP... PATIENCE... you're supposed to give Vince at least til 2019 to make Bryan champ before you can complain ... or is it 2021? I sometimes forget.*


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

He looks so old and clumsy like an old man, middle aged who can't move. He is so past it, he looks liks Hogan or flair.

So he joins Hogan, HBK & Austin as 2 Time Rumble Winner? You've gotta be kidding me

NAO winning the Tag titles and now this.

HHH & his buddies ruling.
Proof Hunter is really an idiot who has never understood anything about the business. We need him & stupid Steph out.

#Bring Back Shane


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

You guys are acting as if they don't have a plan for Bryan lmao.

You guys do realize this is still all part of the storyline right? Bryan vs The Authority was never done.


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

*If Batista is pissed now...*

Can you imagine how he will react to the post wm raw crowd should he win the belt? I mean they will really lay into him, if we thought Orton didn't handle it great last year, lets see Boretista have a strop in the middle of the ring 

Seriously though, I can't believe that they are actually going through with this...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*

Guys like bryan worked his ass off out of everybody on the roster and for what, to be pushed aside for a person like batista after nearly 4 years to come back after being a fucking flop outside of the business.i know it's a business thing and all that but the system of pro wrestling especially wwe sucks in my opinion. I fully support why pro wrestling is so looked down upon and rightfully so. When it comes to legit sports, when you work hard enough you would naturally move up the ladder but when it comes to wrestling bryan has actually moved down the card after all that hard work with no payoff. True talent in general don't get the deserved spot. Fuck the system of pro wrestling today

JUST LOOK AT THE FUCKING STATISTICS TO BACK IT UP HERE:http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2013/12/18/records-observations-wwe-january-to-november-2013/


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.S said:


> He looks so old and clumsy like an old man, middle aged who can't move. He is so past it, he looks liks Hogan or flair.
> 
> So he joins Hogan, HBK & Austin as 2 Time Rumble Winner? You've gotta be kidding me
> 
> ...


HHH/Steph will kill WWE.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

He looks so old and clumsy like an old man, middle aged who can't move. He is so past it, he looks liks Hogan or flair.

So he joins Hogan, HBK & Austin as 2 Time Rumble Winner? You've gotta be kidding me

NAO winning the Tag titles and now this.

HHH & his buddies ruling.
Proof Hunter is really an idiot who has never understood anything about the business. We need him & stupid Steph out.

#Bring Back Shane


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I've seen him look tired sometimes during his last run in WWE but last night was a joke. Wouldn't be surprised if he injured a lung last night with all that heavy breathing.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*

:ajscream


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

THIS IS STARTING TO GET DUMB NOW

IF YOU DONT LIKE THE GUY THATS FINE BUT THE WHOLE FUCKING CROWD SHIT ON THE PPV FOR A REASON STOP TRYING TO MAKE EXCUSES THE SHIT SUCKED ITS NOT BATISTAS TIME ITS NOT CENAS TIME ITS BRYANS 

THE WHOLE CROWD IS BEHIND HIM SO ARE THEY INTERNET MARKS AS WELL GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

We told this would happen. Do u believe us now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*

It's the nature of it being scripted. It's not a meritocracy where people are rewarded on how well they perform. WWE is run by muscle marks and that is what they value. Look at the last few guys left in the ring last night. Almost all big guys who cant touch Bryan in ring or approach the reactions he is getting. Vince wants you to see things his way. He doesnt want to view Bryan like the crowd does. With his monopoly, he doesnt have to listen. The crowd will follow his lead or they can go watch an Indy show, nothing that is a threat to WWE.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: If Batista is pissed now...*

The check that Vince is cutting him for this is probably worth it


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

I'm gonna buy the DVD just to see how much they edited the sound :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

People complaining about disrespectful crowds yet the WWE continues to disrespect their fanbase?

:draper2


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: If Batista is pissed now...*

He could pull a great heel promo. The problem is that he is supposedly face...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*

People will watch TNA :saul


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought it was really funny that Batista applied the shittiest of the Spears in Roman Reigns and after that Roman Reigns does that amazing Spear only he knows how to do.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've never been a fan of Batista. When his return was set for RTWM I hoped he wouldn't win the thing...now they've given me what I didn't want. He isn't the Rock, the isn't Brock Lesnar, he's not even bloody Bill Goldberg! We don't need him headlining what should be the biggest show ever*


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Good riddance to another cry baby.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*

Tell that to Punk who should've main evented Mania in 11, 12 and 13 and didn't get a single ME...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*



TakerFreak said:


> :ajscream


could you tell your friends that you watch pro wrestling. Now it's looked down upon and righfully so


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Batista was a draw back in the day, and he's starring on a big movie blockbuster film so his hollywood career could kick off soon a long with some exposure back in WWE.

This could be very cringe-worthy to watch if Batista remains a face during this. We need Bryan inserted in here right now, cause Batista face return has failed before it even started. This crowd has moved on from the likes of Batista, we now have the likes of Reigns/Ambrose/Ziggler/Punk/Bryan who are all hugely popular. Sorry Batista, you've come back to a different crowd bud


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: If Batista is pissed now...*

Yea, he'll be crying himself to sleep after RAW post-WM...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*

Yea, God forbid people are pissed off that the top star in WWE today, has been getting the short end of the stick.

The past weeks people have been all over Daniel Bryan. He isn't just an IWC darling anymore, he's the top superstar in wrestling. No one has been getting the reaction Bryan has been getting in years. His pops are as big as Cena's, when Cena was at his peak in popularity. 

Even Mick Foley was disgusted with the PPV because even he knows that WWE just spit in the face of their fans.


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: If Batista is pissed now...*

who cares he wont be around to long 

and who is he to get pissed if anything the whole active roaster should be pissed


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I was so happy Batista was coming back. And now I just don't give a damn.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



O Fenômeno said:


> People complaining about disrespectful crowds yet the WWE continues to disrespect their fanbase?
> 
> :draper2


I agree the WWE isn't doing the right thing. I also don't mind booing crowds but last night i don't know, it felt too much. I prefer the NJ post WM crowd that troll. Last night, the crowd was either booing or dead. It made me enjoy the PPV less.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> He was a draw back than, but Cena was the guy they were going with. While Cena was feuding for the WWE Championship, Batista was put on the B show. WrestleMania 24 say Cena vs. Orton and Triple H for the WWE Championship. Batista faced Umaga for brand supremacy. He was a big star, yes. He got really over, and got a push out of it. But, after his big push to the top, he really went no where. He was just blundering around for his last two years, lost in the shuffle until his last big storyline with Cena.
> 
> I'm not saying Batista isn't a draw, he is, in 2005! This is 2014, the time of The Animal is over. I'm just saying he doesn't deserve the kind of treatment he's getting, he's not as big of a draw as Rock or Brock. Hell, Cena's always been a bigger draw than him, and he'll be in the 4th biggest match on the card.


You're still making shit up.

Batista was the most over superstar in the company in 2005. He then carried Smackdown until the end of 2007 where he was asking WWE to give him a break. This is why he was only involved with a match with Umaga at WM24 because he was burnt out and wanted to rest. WWE didn't let him and just gave him a smaller schedule which he was fine with. Finally, the USA Network pressured them to bring him to Raw and he was sent there to begin his heel turn (after going over Cena in 2008) to set up a rematch with Cena for Wrestlemania 25. He then got injured twice which delayed his heel turn to late 2009, at which point, he had no interest in staying so he did the job to Cena and left. Basically, like the other poster said, you're using some high grade bullshit. He wasn't just a draw in 2005, nor was he floundering for 2 years. He was their biggest star behind Cena throughout the entirety of his run, and the only time he 'floundered' was in 2009 because his two injuries messed up their plans and they had to do a sudden heel turn on Rey to get things in order.

Also, Brock hasn't drawn shit for WWE in comparison to Batista. I don't know where this myth comes from, but even CM Punk is a bigger draw than Lesnar right now. Lesnar is much more successful outside of WWE, but his success doesn't translate that well to WWE which is quite apparent. He's best used as a special attraction, that's it. Kind of like Undertaker who only does well as a special attraction and not as a focal point of the show.

There is nothing wrong with how WWE is treating him. He's one of the biggest stars they've ever had and one of the few legitimate draws over an extended period of time. Him being treated like he deserves to be has little to do with how shitty Bryan's booking has been. It's not like Bryan's booking magically turned terrible as soon as Batista entered the picture. They obviously haven't had a plan for Bryan for months and months now.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Bryan was trending on Twitter in the UK a moment ago


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*

What can you do? The promoters nowadays are screwing over the fans just to make a profit! The WWE does it all the time and now TNA.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

In my country, Batista was much bigger than Cena. Everyone was talking about Batista in 2005 and 2006.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

CJohn3:16 said:


> In my country, Batista was much bigger than Cena. Everyone was talking about Batista in 2005 and 2006.


Batista was a bigger international star than Cena between 2005 - 2008. Even Meltzer has stated this. It's just smarks who have something up their ass and fail to give him credit where he deserves.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You're still making shit up.
> 
> Batista was the most over superstar in the company in 2005. He then carried Smackdown until the end of 2007 where he was asking WWE to give him a break. This is why he was only involved with a match with Umaga at WM24 because he was burnt out and wanted to rest. WWE didn't let him and just gave him a smaller schedule which he was fine with. Finally, the USA Network pressured them to bring him to Raw and he was sent there to begin his heel turn (after going over Cena in 2008) to set up a rematch with Cena for Wrestlemania 25. He then got injured twice which delayed his heel turn to late 2009, at which point, he had no interest in staying so he did the job to Cena and left. Basically, like the other poster said, you're using some high grade bullshit. He wasn't just a draw in 2005, nor was he floundering for 2 years. He was their biggest star behind Cena throughout the entirety of his run, and the only time he 'floundered' was in 2009 because his two injuries messed up their plans and they had to do a sudden heel turn on Rey to get things in order.
> 
> ...


Calm down Dave, you need to spend less time online and more time working on your cardio


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Batista Vs. Orton is gonna be awful. WWE must know that the crowd will shit on this match. There will be "Boring", "Daniel Bryan", "Change the channel" etc. 

There is no way they can go threw with it. 

Even if, and thats IF, they are planning something with Bryan. FOR FUCKS SAY, do something already. They already wasted the Rumble, are they gonna waste Wrestlemania too? And then during the summer give Bryan the ball and think everyone should be happy? FUCK THAT SHIT!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> You guys are acting as if they don't have a plan for Bryan lmao.
> 
> *You guys do realize this is still all part of the storyline right?* Bryan vs The Authority was never done.


 Get the hell outta here. Punks being built to face HHH, and Orton's got a list of other people ready to challenge him.

But I guess there's nothing wrong with DB vs Stephanie McMahon at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

X-Train said:


> Calm down Dave, you need to spend less time online and more time working on your cardio


I expect this kind of response when you're clearly too stupid to post anything of substance.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: If Batista is pissed now...*

Just wait until a really smark crowd starts chanting about his daughter's sex tape during his matches/promo's.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*



krai999 said:


> could you tell your friends that you watch pro wrestling. Now it's looked down upon and righfully so



Relax krai999... This is just how WWE works now. Watch Impact or NJPW... Nothing can be done.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You're still making shit up.
> 
> Batista was the most over superstar in the company in 2005. He then carried Smackdown until the end of 2007 where he was asking WWE to give him a break. This is why he was only involved with a match with Umaga at WM24 because he was burnt out and wanted to rest. WWE didn't let him and just gave him a smaller schedule which he was fine with. Finally, the USA Network pressured them to bring him to Raw and he was sent there to begin his heel turn (after going over Cena in 2008) to set up a rematch with Cena for Wrestlemania 25. He then got injured twice which delayed his heel turn to late 2009, at which point, he had no interest in staying so he did the job to Cena and left. Basically, like the other poster said, you're using some high grade bullshit. He wasn't just a draw in 2005, nor was he floundering for 2 years. He was their biggest star behind Cena throughout the entirety of his run, and the only time he 'floundered' was in 2009 because his two injuries messed up their plans and they had to do a sudden heel turn on Rey to get things in order.
> 
> ...


'


Batista was moved away for whatever reason bottomline he failed and nowhere achieved the heights he was meant to reach. Cena far exceeded expectations.

Brock was a massive Draw. He was one of the biggest draw ever after Stone Cold & Lesnar. Batists could not wipe his boots


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to break the bubble for people but cena, orton, hhh, taker, hbk were all bigger draws in batistas prime. Even guys like edge and jeff hardy headlined PPVs over him.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Mr.S said:


> '
> 
> 
> Batista was moved away for whatever reason bottomline he failed and nowhere achieved the heights he was meant to reach. Cena far exceeded expectations.
> ...


I'm pretty sure Batista far exceeded their expectations considering they had no plans for him. Cena, on the other, it took 2 years to fully cement as the face of the WWE. I wouldn't call that 'exceeding expectations'. What makes it funnier is that Cena, the same person it took so much effor to establish, was garnering more attention than Brock Lesnar, your so called biggest draw ever after Austin/Rock, as a mid-carder. Yes, Lesnar was so huge. That Wrestlemania 19 buyrate. Those Smackdown attendance figures that were crappy until Latino Heat came along.



DanM3 said:


> I'm sorry to break the bubble for people but cena, orton, hhh, taker, hbk were all bigger draws in batistas prime. Even guys like edge and jeff hardy headlined PPVs over him.


Orton was a curtain-jerker during Cena and Batista's prime which was between 05 - 07. And HBK nor Taker managed to do anything for business. Let's continue making shit up though, it's what the IWC seems to specialise in.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



est1992 said:


> THIS IS STARTING TO GET DUMB NOW
> 
> IF YOU DONT LIKE THE GUY THATS FINE BUT THE WHOLE FUCKING CROWD SHIT ON THE PPV FOR A REASON STOP TRYING TO MAKE EXCUSES THE SHIT SUCKED ITS NOT BATISTAS TIME ITS NOT CENAS TIME ITS BRYANS
> 
> THE WHOLE CROWD IS BEHIND HIM SO ARE THEY INTERNET MARKS AS WELL GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS


It's starting to get out of control. Let's say we give the title to Bryan at WM. At one point, he'll have to lose the title eventually. then what happens ?? The crowd will start complaining. It's OK to be a fan of Bryan. But it looks like the more they become a fan of DB, the more they hate the others.

It's totally WWE's fault though. They screwed the Orton/Bryan rivalry by giving Bryan a second lame ass title shot. They should have make Orton win till SS or TLC where Bryan would have end the rivalry with a win and the title.

Sometimes, I wonder if WWE isn't enjoying trolling fans.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*

Ironic thing is that it isn't best for business. WWE is fucking delusional, thinking they will ba making more money making decisions like this. Yesterday night was a clear, "Fuck you." to the fans. No way they haven't noticed AT TLC and on Raw's that the crowds will not take no for an answer when it comes to Bryan being in the ME. WWE just seems to send a message yesterday similar to, "We don't give a fuck what you want. We only laugh at your chants, we can do whatever the fuck we want, whenever the fuck we want." I'm sorry to burst this company's management's bubble, but the heads of the company are absolutely delusional. They are driving a large portion of their fans away. WWE is alienating its audience. It doesn't realize it is losing its main source of revenue- its fans.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



SovereignVA said:


> Get the hell outta here. Punks being built to face HHH, and Orton's got a list of other people ready to challenge him.
> 
> But I guess there's nothing wrong with DB vs Stephanie McMahon at Wrestlemania.


So who does Bryan go to if he wants to face Orton/Batista for the championship?


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



Buckley said:


> Yea, God forbid people are pissed off that the top star in WWE today, has been getting the short end of the stick.
> 
> The past weeks people have been all over Daniel Bryan. He isn't just an IWC darling anymore, he's the top superstar in wrestling. No one has been getting the reaction Bryan has been getting in years. His pops are as big as Cena's, when Cena was at his peak in popularity.
> 
> Even Mick Foley was disgusted with the PPV because even he knows that WWE just spit in the face of their fans.


Mick Foley's opinion is as relevant as yours and mine. This is the same dude that believed in 2006 he and Terry Funk should be getting more airtime at the expense of Triple H and Shawn Michaels.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*

Why do people make these threads? As if anybody gives a shit if other people are watching


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Why do people make these threads? As if anybody gives a shit if other people are watching


It's for the attention.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: I FUCKING HATE THE PRO WRESTLING SYSTEM*

Maybe Vince sees Bryan hype as something similar to Tebowmania or Linsanity and that's why he doesn't want to run with it? I'm not saying that's what it is, but that must be what's going on in his head to go against the fans so hard. Either that or he just legitimately doesn't like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

*Re: The Royal Rumble reactions encapsulates why DB marks should not be taken seriousl*



TNA Original said:


> It's starting to get out of control. Let's say we give the title to Bryan at WM. At one point, he'll have to lose the title eventually. then what happens ?? The crowd will start complaining. It's OK to be a fan of Bryan. But it looks like the more they become a fan of DB, the more they hate the others.
> 
> It's totally WWE's fault though. They screwed the Orton/Bryan rivalry by giving Bryan a second lame ass title shot. They should have make Orton win till SS or TLC where Bryan would have end the rivalry with a win and the title.
> 
> Sometimes, I wonder if WWE isn't enjoying trolling fans.


I am putting this in my list of top most ridiculous comments of the year. 

I mean, is it not clear that much of the love for Daniel Bryan is to see him succeed? To see him get a push equal to his crowd reaction. Somehow, there are anti-Bryan marks who believe that the crowd will be pissed WHENEVER Bryan loses. How about they let him win and get a decent reign? How about he gets a push that so many others have gotten over time?

I know. It's so weird. The fans of Bryan wanted him to win a rumble and then win the title at Wrestlemania. The boyhood dream coming true. It's not like there is a precedence of this happening with Stone Cold, HBK, Rey Mysterio, John Cena, Batista, Brock Lesnar...on and one.

The fans want what the WWE has given to every other over superstar in history. In fact, even to some who weren't over. Yet, it's like the WWE is telling fans that no matter what Daniel Bryan is not allowed to be WWE champion or main event Wrestlemania. The Miz can main event mania, Alberto can win the rumble, Khali can have a title reign, but somehow Bryan is so much worse than all of these people that it can't possibly be him.

So, please, stop over dramatizing this like all the others. Daniel Bryan, the most over guy in the WWE PERIOD, lost clean to a rookie in the opening match of the Royal Rumble. Damn right we should all be pissed.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking forward to tonights RAW!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Batista wasn't the only one pushed last night.

Roman Reigns, Rusev, Bray Wyatt, and in a way even Daniel Bryan.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

The Caped Crusader said:


> I'm pretty sure Batista far exceeded their expectations considering they had no plans for him. Cena, on the other, it took 2 years to fully cement as the face of the WWE. I wouldn't call that 'exceeding expectations'. What makes it funnier is that Cena, the same person it took so much effor to establish, was garnering more attention than Brock Lesnar, your so called biggest draw ever after Austin/Rock, as a mid-carder. Yes, Lesnar was so huge. That Wrestlemania 19 buyrate. Those Smackdown attendance figures that were crappy until Latino Heat came along.
> 
> 
> Orton was a curtain-jerker during Cena and Batista's prime which was between 05 - 07. And HBK nor Taker managed to do anything for business. Let's continue making shit up though, it's what the IWC seems to specialise in.



Surely what Bats=ista did in 2005 is entirely irrelevant today, because it isnt, you know, 2005. He isnt Rock, whos a worldwide movie star whos actually more well known than the product he was helping promote, and more importantly, could still go well enough.

Dave was gassed within 10 minutes last night, and worse than that, it seems he cant even do a batista bomb any more. That in itself isnt good for a Mania main event, even if you ignore all the bryan stuff, Batista just isnt someone you should be hanging an entire mania off in this condition.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

Mania is gonna be awful this year

rather watch paint dry than watch batista and orton

so have a nice mania folks  :batista4


----------



## Markout Moment (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

:deandre


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

At least Barrett's gimmick is popular nowadays on wrestling boards.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

Cool thread bro.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

Everyone may hate the main event but everyone will still put their money towards it, even if it's just as part of the WWE Network.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

So many crap pointless threads today. Bad day to be a moderator


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

Know already we.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

Cool story bruh


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You're still making shit up.
> 
> Batista was the most over superstar in the company in 2005. He then carried Smackdown until the end of 2007 where he was asking WWE to give him a break. This is why he was only involved with a match with Umaga at WM24 because he was burnt out and wanted to rest. WWE didn't let him and just gave him a smaller schedule which he was fine with. Finally, the USA Network pressured them to bring him to Raw and he was sent there to begin his heel turn (after going over Cena in 2008) to set up a rematch with Cena for Wrestlemania 25. He then got injured twice which delayed his heel turn to late 2009, at which point, he had no interest in staying so he did the job to Cena and left. Basically, like the other poster said, you're using some high grade bullshit. He wasn't just a draw in 2005, nor was he floundering for 2 years. He was their biggest star behind Cena throughout the entirety of his run, and the only time he 'floundered' was in 2009 because his two injuries messed up their plans and they had to do a sudden heel turn on Rey to get things in order.
> 
> ...


Brock is a legit MMA fighter and made a name for himself outside of WWE. The Rock is a bonafide box office draw and isn't even comparable to Batista in terms of charisma or star-power. What did Batista do during his time away? Nothing of note because a failed MMA career and non-existent movie roles. That's what warrants a WWE Championship run these days? Not working your ass of for 12 years, being passionate about the business, working half and hour matches. But being a B level celebrity, that's ok. Bullshit. 

Brock's success in WWE is all because of his success outside of WWE. His entire gimmick now is an unstoppable monster who should be feared. A large part of that mystic is because of his MMA career. What did Batista do while he was gone? Jack-shit. It's like Ken Shamrock or Sting returning to WWE and getting a WWE Championship match, or even Goldberg.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

they see me posting

they hating

they gonna catch me posting dirty

haters gonna hate

lil Rey trolled your asses when he came out at no 30

unlucky be-atchessss

:bigdave


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

One of WWE's worst decisions in a LONG time. WWE would've made a LOT of money off WM if DB was main eventing. But no, they've gone for evolution implosion part 200


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



peter93 said:


> they see me posting
> 
> they hating
> 
> ...


One of the worst posts I've ever seen.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



peter93 said:


> they see me posting
> 
> they hating
> 
> ...


That was just terrible. Ill open the door for you.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

Yep. It will be awful. Yet Smarks will still buy seats, the show, merchandise, and much much more.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

Hopefully WM sells a SHIT.

I would thank god if at the end of the night wwe realize that they sucks with a great loss money.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

oh you IWC sad because lil d-bry didnt come out?

the animal stuck a big dildo up all your stupid asses 

Big dave and HHH says Hi


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

Luckily for the rest of us, there's more than one match on the card.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



Gutwrench said:


> Luckily for the rest of us, there's more than one match on the card.


Obviously not. The only match that matters is the main event. Duh.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



peter93 said:


> oh you IWC sad because lil d-bry didnt come out?
> 
> the animal stuck a big dildo up all your stupid asses
> 
> Big dave and HHH says Hi


You do know you're part of the IWC as well right?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You're still making shit up.
> 
> Batista was the most over superstar in the company in 2005. He then carried Smackdown until the end of 2007 where he was asking WWE to give him a break. This is why he was only involved with a match with Umaga at WM24 because he was burnt out and wanted to rest. WWE didn't let him and just gave him a smaller schedule which he was fine with. Finally, the USA Network pressured them to bring him to Raw and he was sent there to begin his heel turn (after going over Cena in 2008) to set up a rematch with Cena for Wrestlemania 25. He then got injured twice which delayed his heel turn to late 2009, at which point, he had no interest in staying so he did the job to Cena and left. Basically, like the other poster said, you're using some high grade bullshit. He wasn't just a draw in 2005, nor was he floundering for 2 years. He was their biggest star behind Cena throughout the entirety of his run, and the only time he 'floundered' was in 2009 because his two injuries messed up their plans and they had to do a sudden heel turn on Rey to get things in order.
> 
> ...


:clap

Best post since yesterday.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



Ryan193 said:


> You do know you're part of the IWC as well right?


aww did i hit a nerve ryan

Poor little Daniel got buried by Bray and then HHH on the same night

R.I.P Daniel Bryan

YES YES YES

:buried :buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



peter93 said:


> aww did i hit a nerve ryan
> 
> Poor little Daniel got buried by Bray and then HHH on the same night
> 
> ...


Peter how many times have I told you to continue taking your meds!


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



cavs25 said:


> Peter how many times have I told you to continue taking your meds!


Sorry Cavs, the machine wanted me nowhere near the meds. But I thank you for your support. YOU are the #YESMovement

They try to keep ME down and away from the meds, but they can’t ignore the meds forever. Keep voicing your opinions. #YESMovement

:buried


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



peter93 said:


> aww did i hit a nerve ryan
> 
> Poor little Daniel got buried by Bray and then HHH on the same night
> 
> ...


hil1


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually like Batista, but even taking Bryan out of the equation it just blows my mind that they had a 45 year old B+ legend fucker who retired four years ago and then spoke shit about the business come crawling back to promote his movie and then win the most beloved match of the year not even a week later, which will be followed by him going on to the biggest Wrestlemania of all time to fight for the Undisputed World Championship. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Smh13 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

i agree,really considering not ordering or not even watching it this year unless they can turn this around


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Batista is awesome 

Bryan is awful

See the difference, thats why Batista is headlining mania baby and Bryan will be headlining ROH the bitch

:bigdave


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

I am just praying they pull something out of there arses at Elimination Chamber since they can put all there time into giving us one great one plus some major stars could be in it this year.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

*So obvious HHH is in charge...*

Former Evolution members fighting in the main event at the biggest WM ever (even if one of them is 45 year old rusty worker). 50 year old Outlaws and best buds of HHH are tag champs. His boy Sheamus will compete against the hottest guy in wrestling at WM. And John Cena being very slowly being brought down the card from top dog. Oh HHH, how people defend your actions after 15 years of this behavior I'll never know. Can't wait for the 18 minute HHH promo to start RAW later, good times.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Batista tonight*

Have to say, i'm quite intrigued about what will happen with him tonight. I wouldn't want to be in WWE's shoes, and i'd have no idea how to play it. I honestly don't think they're 100% certain what kind of reaction he'll get tonight after the Rumble.

What do you reckon? Cheers? Boos? A Cena-like mixture?


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

If the card actually turns out as it's rumoured, I doubt I'll order Wrestlemania.

First time in 12 years that I haven't.

What WWE did last night totally shitting on the fans and proving they really don't care what we want has really put me off.

Triple H would rather have his buddys in the spotlight rather than who the fans want and that's made my interest level drop so much.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Batista tonight*

he will get cheers obv

he is the animal Dave Batista he can only get cheers

Vinces logic


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*

I've got some bad news, I was doing bad news threads before people liked bad news..yeah that works.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Batista tonight*

I'm guessing that it'll be either a quiet crowd ( if it's a shtty town ) or a very vocal crowd, who will most likely not be too pleased. 

Hope the fans don't let us down though


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Batista tonight*

im really hoping wwe sticks with the script and keeps batista(face) vs orton(heel) at least for tonight. it would be hilarious


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: So obvious HHH is in charge...*

:jpl


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



Big Dog said:


> I've got some bad news, I was doing bad news threads before people liked bad news..yeah that works.


Im afraid ive got some bad news... 

I dont care that you was doing bad news before people like bad news, and thats some bad news for you sunshine

have a nice day bitch


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: So obvious HHH is in charge...*

xpac going over ambrose tonight....


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: So obvious HHH is in charge...*

^^^ X pac is going to beat down and manhandle all three members of The Shield at the end of RAW. Its all about the game!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: So obvious HHH is in charge...*

Should've went with Hall and Nash to beat Goldust and Cody.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Batista tonight*

He'll probably get booed out of the building but continue to be a face, Lawler will say something like "love him or hate him, Batista is back!", and that will be the only acknowledgement that the fans get.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: So obvious HHH is in charge...*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



peter93 said:


> Mania is gonna be awful this year
> 
> rather watch paint dry than watch batista and orton
> 
> so have a nice mania folks  :batista4


The best part of WM will be watching the crowd tear it to shreds as it happens


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Batista tonight*

Vince should come out and commentate during the Batista segment.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: So obvious HHH is in charge...*

^^ LOL


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Batista is meant to be the top babyface going into Wrestlemania and got booed out of the building.

He even started having a pop at fans because he's getting booed 6 DAYS into his return!

And yes, Batista must take some blame, he only agreed to come back because he knew he was winning the Rumble and mostly likely the WWE Title at WMXXX. Even though Batista knows Bryan is the most over guy in the company and he is who the fans want as champion.

Surely Batista has to turn heel now? He can't be a face when he's getting booed like that - surely not...


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: So obvious HHH is in charge...*

:HHH2 :vince2 :batista4


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

What? My feed cut out the last few minutes. I figured :reigns won.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: So obvious HHH is in charge...*

yep, this have been mention already Royal Rumble is HHH and Friends..his buddies got the spotlight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I actually like Batista, but even taking Bryan out of the equation it just blows my mind that they had a 45 year old B+ legend fucker who retired four years ago and then spoke shit about the business come crawling back to promote his movie and then win the most beloved match of the year not even a week later, which will be followed by him going on to the biggest Wrestlemania of all time to fight for the Undisputed World Championship. It's unbelievable.


I call that


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sign of the night had to be....

Spoiler Alert: Batista Wins LOL


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel bad for Batista, man. His whole comeback is fucked after last night. Can't really blame those Pitt fans but there is no way Batista recovers momentum. If the rumors of Orton-Batista are true, WWE should scrap it NOW, otherwise Mania won't go down well.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Bryan is great because people will still support him even when he is getting a complete kicking. I think he's been overpushed to be honest, he clearly doesn't need to be winning matches regularly to be over with the crowd. That said, look at what he has done in the last year


Made Randy Orton Tap Out
Beat John Cena as cleanly as anyone in the last 5 years to win his first WWE Championship
Beat Randy Orton again to win his second WWE Championship
Knocked out Triple H in the main event of Hell in a Cell
Made Shawn Michaels tap out on live TV

Anyone should be happy with that, especially for a guy who was a comedy character a year ago. The people who attended the Royal Rumble were disrespectful arsheoles.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Batista tonight*



peter93 said:


> he will get cheers obv
> 
> he is the animal Dave Batista he can only get cheers
> 
> Vinces logic


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wouldn't mind see Bryan make Cena tap out though.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

After seeing the way Batista acts to his critics I actually appreciate Cena a lot more now.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The issue with Batista and how I feel WWE perceives it.*



HBK65 said:


> Batista looked really tired and out of shape tonight. He put on some decent matches in his last run with the company. If he gets back into shape he's going to do that again. He's got "unfinished business" with Orton. So they'll revive that feud. As far as him headlining the company I don't see that myself. Unless he really gets into shape, and they do a ton of work with him. WWE is just biding their time till the next big thing happens.
> 
> Speaking of which both SCSA and the Rock tweeted about how great Reigns did tonight.


Yeah, I was laughing when it was just down to Sheamus, Reigns, and Batista. Reigns was the only one of the three that wasn't totally blown up. I commented to a friend that it's funny how the guy that looks like he's about to pass out is the one that will win.

Not to mention Reigns was in there much longer than the other two. lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:trips - "Hey pops, the internet nerds say they want DB to win rumble."

:vince- "I guess they mean Dave Batista."



:vince$


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> I feel bad for Batista, man. His whole comeback is fucked after last night. Can't really blame those Pitt fans but there is no way Batista recovers momentum. If the rumors of Orton-Batista are true, WWE should scrap it NOW, otherwise Mania won't go down well.


People booed the Rock when he came back in 2003

We all know what that led to


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



ABigLegend said:


> If the card actually turns out as it's rumoured, I doubt I'll order Wrestlemania.
> 
> First time in 12 years that I haven't.
> 
> ...


At some point you have to realize they are running a business, now am i justifying Batista winning after being back for only a week but Batista os a much bigger draw than Bryan at this point Wrestlemania is about the draws the big names like Brock The Rock Undertaker hell even throw Cena in that boat why is that because they are exposed around you see these guys on talk shows and stuff like that and people like them and say hey thats the guy from jimmy kimmel hes on wrestlemania i wanna watch but with Bryan he hasn't quite gotten thay exposure yet now he seems like a charming guy but at some point it comes down to who is gonna bring in more cash and that is Batista not saying that nobody likes Bryan but Dave is gonna bring in some casuals that stopped watching but remember him kinda like The Rock last year did he deserve the belt...no but hes good for business thus hes good for Vince's pockets
:vince5


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

The crying here is hilarious. There is absolutely nothing you can do to change this. NOTHING.

BATISTA is going to headline WrestleMania.

DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: WWE fans im afraid ive got some bad news...*



ZachS22 said:


> At some point you have to realize they are running a business, now am i justifying Batista winning after being back for only a week but Batista os a much bigger draw than Bryan at this point


How do you know Batista is a bigger draw at this point than Bryan? Because he popped a rating with his comeback after 4 years? Because he was a huge draw 9 years ago? Because Bryan drew a lackluster buyrate against Orton like everybody else did after being portrayed as a comedy act?

We, if I could talk for fellow Bryan fans, do realize this is a business. And we figure what's best for business is to push the guy, who constantly, all across the country, gets the loudest pops, biggest reactions and is earning cult status in mainstream. 

It's like not giving Hogan the title in 84, or not giving Austin the title in 98. Would you have defended that as well?


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Fans cheered CM Punk in 2011...WWE gave him a monster push...it didn't translate to business

Now the same fans are cheering Bryan...is it any wonder WWE is reluctant?

Do the fans really want a long Daniel Bryan reign? Or is he the next avatar for their frustration at WWE in general?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bossdude said:


> Fans cheered CM Punk in 2011...WWE gave him a monster push...it didn't translate to business
> 
> Now the same fans are cheering Bryan...is it any wonder WWE is reluctant?
> 
> Do the fans really want a long Daniel Bryan reign? Or is he the next avatar for their frustration at WWE in general?


Nash/HHH/ADR squashing his momentum is a big push? Being beneath Cena the whole year is a big push? Seriously? Do you even read what you type?


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

I still can't get over the fact that people think Batista is a huge draw.

Daniel Bryan/CM Punk/Roman Reigns in particular could be huge draws if this company actually put some stock into them and tried to push them as huge names instead of having them constantly overlooked at the expense of the satisfaction of the majority of their weekly audience.

All this talk about Batista being a 'bigger name' is stupid and irrelevant. Of course he's a bigger name, WWE haven't pushed any wrestler to the moon since 2006 (ironically, they were Cena and Batista; and are STILL being booked as the focal point of the show). I fear for the future of this company.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

ZachS22 said:


> At some point you have to realize they are running a business, now am i justifying Batista winning after being back for only a week but Batista os a much bigger draw than Bryan at this point Wrestlemania is about the draws the big names like Brock The Rock Undertaker hell even throw Cena in that boat why is that because they are exposed around you see these guys on talk shows and stuff like that and people like them and say hey thats the guy from jimmy kimmel hes on wrestlemania i wanna watch but with Bryan he hasn't quite gotten thay exposure yet now he seems like a charming guy but at some point it comes down to who is gonna bring in more cash and that is Batista not saying that nobody likes Bryan but Dave is gonna bring in some casuals that stopped watching but remember him kinda like The Rock last year did he deserve the belt...no but hes good for business thus hes good for Vince's pockets


*Yes of course. People here understand it is business...but as you know we are talking what would be best for that business. What creative way will lead to biggest success which translate to both parties being satisfied(McMahon and his Co and the fans who actually pay money to see his show). 

If you are a promoter of a business such as WWE it is your job to give people what they want. If you don't it can translate to RR 2014 situation. The more you ignore the more pissed your fans become...and yes if this stuff catches on and people will start to bury your weekly shows it will translate to bad business in the long run. It's not just about making money but understanding what is the best way to make money at any given time. 

Also you are saying Batista is good for business but quite frankly that just an assumption based on years 2005-2010(until he righfuly left the company). He went away and at least 2 guys reached for the stars. DB and CM Punk. When this guy went away it gave breithing room for other people to be sucesuful. That was good for business. 

Another thing is that DB is ready what Batista was getting in 05. That main event push where you have a huge name putting you over big time without screwing you over a few times. He still had evolution and Hunter to put him over big time. Without that he might just been another Mason Ryan. 

It's simple. You put your most over stars over to make money. You listen to what your fans have to say or you loose money. Also people are slow to understand talent than they see it...still glamouring to the days of evolution that are no longer here. Batista should not even be in this company if you want new faces that you can build good business around.*



Bossdude said:


> Fans cheered CM Punk in 2011...WWE gave him a monster push...it didn't translate to business
> 
> Now the same fans are cheering Bryan...is it any wonder WWE is reluctant?
> 
> Do the fans really want a long Daniel Bryan reign? Or is he the next avatar for their frustration at WWE in general?


*They didn't give him the ball completely. He still needed to compete with Cena for a huge spot despite anything. Besides another think is DB is far more relatable than CM Punk to a lot of people out there. He is still the guy who majority want to get behind at this point in time. 

We don't know who deserves what up until we actualy try to give people a honest shot. Some things will work out and some things won't. But if you don't take any risks you won't have any rewards. McMahon should know that better than anyone at this point. *


----------



## Tekken_Guy (Nov 17, 2013)

I came up with a great storyline to accommodate the Daniel Bryan controversy.

Batista vs. Bryan for the title shot at the Chamber. Batista turns heel and wins when HHH screws Bryan over. Orton successfully defends the championship in the chamber.

The next night. HHH introduces Batista as the new face of the WWE. The crowd are shitting over the Authority vs. Authority WWE title match. However, Mick Foley is assigned WWE Commissioner as a face authority figure to balance HHH. He demands HHH put Bryan in the title match. HHH agrees on the condition that Bryan beats Batista & Orton in a handicap match. Orton turns on the Authority, allowing Bryan to win. Orton turns face and Flair comes back to his side.

At WM30, we get Batista w/HHH vs Orton w/Flair vs. Bryan w/Foley. Bryan wins the title.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Everyone was calling this outcome and really I knew it had a good chance of coming true. 
To WWE, Dave Batista is a marquee name. He's got the look that they want for a "WWE Superstar". Forget wrestling, Big Dave is a "WWE Superstar" personified, right along with Orton. 

I hate the guy, and wish he never returned, but to have him win such an epic event as the Rumble is pretty annoying and pretty unfair to everyone who's been there paying dues.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

That promo was really hard to watch, genuinely felt sorry for Batista. You can see how angry he is about how people are reacting to him but he had to stay in character. Am I the only one who felt uncomfortable watching that?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He'd be more sympathetic if he hadn't spent the past four years shitting on the WWE, wrestling fans and wrestling in general.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Bossdude said:


> If it was CM Punk who gave fans the middle finger you guys would be sucking his dick


They do it anyway, Finger or no.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> That promo was really hard to watch, genuinely felt sorry for Batista. You can see how angry he is about how people are reacting to him but he had to stay in character. Am I the only one who felt uncomfortable watching that?


Batista seems like he doesn't even wanna be there. :deandre


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

They teased Batista vs. Lesnar, maybe they do that at EC for the WM title shot. Or maybe they stick Lesnar in the EC and have Batista/Del Rio at EC. Either way it'll be interesting, I think they might be backing off Batista/Orton. Batista will definitely be in the top match I think because of his contract, but maybe he's facing a new champion?


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Your_Solution said:


> They teased Batista vs. Lesnar, maybe they do that at EC for the WM title shot. Or maybe they stick Lesnar in the EC and have Batista/Del Rio at EC. Either way it'll be interesting, I think they might be backing off Batista/Orton. Batista will definitely be in the top match I think because of his contract, but maybe he's facing a new champion?


 Agreed as long as they keep Batista away from Orton, i'll be content Batista had great feuds in the past except the one with Orton ironically so hopefully we get a new champion by EC.


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

Your_Solution said:


> They teased Batista vs. Lesnar, maybe they do that at EC for the WM title shot. Or maybe they stick Lesnar in the EC and have Batista/Del Rio at EC. Either way it'll be interesting, I think they might be backing off Batista/Orton. Batista will definitely be in the top match I think because of his contract, but maybe he's facing a new champion?


 These are great ideas, I love Batista and Daniel Bryan, I want to see that more so now. The best feuds for Batista right now would have to be with Bryan or Lesnar.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

That 6 man tag was great. All involved were great. Reign's looked a beast, those guys in the ring really makes him look strong for a guy so green. Rollins/Bryan just Rock n Roll in the ring. Another great 6 man tag to add to the list ever since the Shield came onto the scene.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Batista's face.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Felt sorry for him.

All he wanted to do was come back for the fans and put on a some matches and the crowd turns on him. Tough break Dave. Tough break.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

Let's not act like he's doing for free guys. Dude's getting paid in millions.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Take in all those boos Big Dave cause you're going to be dealing with that for the next 3 months


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

If they keep him face then this is going to be a disaster. Those were alot of boos from what I thought would be a more casual crowd. 

I guess being told to suck his balls and getting flipped off and mocked won't bring you any cheers.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Batista looked like a guy that would not have been a star if he started up in this era. Dude was outclassed by the entire roster in one week.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Batista Gets Backstage Heat After Rumble Match, Negative Feedback From Fans Leavi*



Aguda said:


> He didn't flip them off...
> 
> He did a YES chant with his middle fingers.


It things like this that make me like Batista.....as a heel.That is literally the only way to salvage his return.I would put him amongst the top 20 heels for WWE (maybe pushing it a little) but the crowds are too tired of shit now for him to be doing the same old shit he did back in 2006-2009.In 2005 he was a mega over face but he had interesting storylines. (For current example see Roman Reigns) That is no longer the case.So WWE just please turn Batista heel because this is something the guy is actually good at.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Times definitely have changed. This is a movement that was very similar to what was happening around the time of Austin. Bryan is no Austin, but the crowd has decided who their champion is. No matter who the other guys are they're irrelevant at this point. I'm not pushing for a DB mania main event, but at this point whatever match Bryan is in is the only one that's going to get mania level crowd reactions. The rest (at least at this point) will be like any other Raw or Smackdown.

If they know what's right for the future (so they don't have to continue to beg for their old stars to come back becoming increasingly expensive every year), they'll book heel Batista vs Bryan for the main event with Bryan going over.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

So funny the crowd will be shitting on Orton/Batista promos all the way to Wrestlemania!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

As usual the WWE basically rips fans off for a PPV and then sets things right the next day. It was a good Raw where they did right by Bryan as well as set up a very good looking card for EC. At this point, EC looks bigger and better than Mania and could potentially be the PPV of the year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved Batista during his heel run. What we are seeing on Raw cant be what WWE envisioned. I think they thought he would be another Rock. Sorry, he doesnt measure up. Physically, he looks shot. His promos are,at best, uninspired. Temperamentally, he seems thin skinned and cant handle the live crowd's wholesale rejection of him. Dave needs to be unflappable and just no sell the crowds. Remember when Rock wrestled Hogan and the Canadian crowd turned on him? Rocky effortlessly played the heel for the match. He didnt get legit pissed and let it show.

I would consider the Batista experiment a huge failure at this point. He just seems like a faint shadow of his former self. The Mania crowd will destroy his match with Orton. I think he needs to turn heel and find a charisma injection because whatever IT factor he had before has left the building.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Batista is in a bad spot. The Rock announced his match 6 months ahead of time for last year's Rumble. Batista isn't that important to do that. He's gonna be humiliated at WM.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

peter93 said:


> Batista is awesome
> 
> Bryan is awful
> 
> ...


*And all you can do, is deal with it :bigdave*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Batista looked so gotten to with the crowd booing him :lmao

This is why Cena is the face of the company over him or Orton.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Batista looked so gotten to with the crowd booing him :lmao
> 
> This is why Cena is the face of the company over him or Orton.


Cena must finally be relaxing a little bit to have all that heat off of him. 

Dude deserves a break after being shat upon by the internet for so many years. 

Looks like the IWC really did get the change they wanted. If not in the ring, than they found a new guy to shit on night in and night out.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thing with Cena is, you can trust him to play off such crowds and stay in character and have fun. Sometimes he even manipulates them like the time he did the "heel turn".

I doubt Orton or Batista can stay cool like that and probably the WWE realized it a few years ago too, which is why Cena's been on top.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dave looked like he was about to have a stroke when he music stopped and the crowd started to boo him last night. 
I wonder what's going on in his head. I think he came back expecting to be the star of the show.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

It does look like it generally irks Batista when he doesn't get the positive reactions he was expecting.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Usually, you get someone over as a babyface before you start him on a path to chase the title. This feels like bizarre midcard IC title stuff. Here's your random contender of the month.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

I kinda feel for Batista tbh. I think the fans are directing their anger at the wrong person.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I Think this guy covers it best


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

tonsgrams said:


> I kinda feel for Batista tbh. I think the fans are directing their anger at the wrong person.


Big Dave has been shitting all over wrestling since he left.

I think their anger is well directed myself.

He is unlikable, can't handle the crowd and looks in poor shape. And hes expecting people to pay to watch him. Even ignoring the booking shit he should be booed out of every venue on the road to mania.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

And 6 million people turned Raw to see him last week. He still sells. But personally I would like to see him turn heel.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Im just happy Sheamus wasnt boed tonight. I felt so bad for him at the rumble but then again who wasnt being boed there. Bootista deserves the boos just because of what he did after the rumble.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

CJohn3:16 said:


> And 6 million people turned Raw to see him last week. He still sells. But personally I would like to see him turn heel.


He might turn heel and have his revenge on Cena


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: If Daniel Bryan Is Not WWE Champion Before Year End Then I'm Done With Company*



Sliced Bread no2 said:


> No you're not.
> 
> People always keep coming back, even when they hate the product.


Which is why the product still pops AEra ratings. Cuz, y'know, everyone kept coming back.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's amazing what a difference a year can make. Had Batista returned last year he would have been heralded as the saviour of the masses for likely preventing Rock/Cena II. He comes back now and is instead preventing the people's chosen champion in Bryan and is getting booed out of the building. It's crazy when you think about it, how circumstances and just 1 year, 1 match (Cena/Rock) and 1 guy (Bryan) can change everything. 

I do feel for him. The guy left as the number 2 star of his era and came back for a proper run, not a part time run but a proper run, and ends up getting shit on. It's because this isn't his era any more and quite frankly I don't think it's Cena's either. The fans have chosen Bryan and until he gets his moment in the sun, nothing else is going to matter, including Batista and his title chase. He just chose the wrong time, it's something that you can't predict but they're stuck in this situation now. I will say that him flipping people off and telling everybody to DEAL WITH IT is only adding fuel to the fire but then again, there isn't really any point in him trying to win the fans over. They're going with Bryan and there's nothing to be done about it at this stage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starbuck speaking those truths.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BKKsoulcity said:


> Take in all those boos Big Dave cause you're going to be dealing with that for the next 3 months


actually until summer.... and he got a two years deal so i guess he will be back after Guardians of the Galaxy's promo will be done


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Anytime I hear "Big" in someone's name, just sounds like a major asshole. Big John is the man in these parts. Why? Because he has Big before his name?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Anytime I hear "Big" in someone's name, just sounds like a major asshole. Big John is the man in these parts. Why? Because he has Big before his name?


:ryback


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> He might turn heel and have his revenge on Cena


I wouldn't mind have a no-DQ match between both (but without the title involved) somewhere in June or July. People would still shit on the match, but it would be fun.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Batista should have returned after WM, and would have been a great choice to be the first to challenge Bryan for the title.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just can't care about him, tbh. There's so many guys on the roster I already like and unless he's facing Bryan at WM, it's probably going to be a sub-par match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CMIsaac said:


> Batista should have returned after WM, and would have been a great choice to be the first to challenge Bryan for the title.


Brock coming in after the Rock/Cena match. Timing is everything.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

The worst case scenario is they make Batista into Cena and just ignore the boos. He plays superman, wins the title at WM as a face, and then stays a face for his title run.

"THE USUAL MIXED REACTION FOR BATISTA!"

Please somebody tell me they're not that stupid


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Worse case scenario, they just turn Batista Heel, it's not like he can't pull that off


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not going to issue any empty threats like a lot of folks around here who claim they'll stop watching WWE if this doesn't happen or that doesn't happen. I'll be honest - I'll probably never stop watching WWE.

That said, they haven't gotten a dime out of me in 25 months, and I can promise this: they will NEVER get another dime out of me as long as I live if they decide to ignore the fans and their love of Daniel Bryan. Never in the history of the WWE has a guy risen to become the most over guy in the company, the most over guy in 13 years, only to be shoved aside.

If you cite Bryan's two title wins as evidence that he's been treated fairly, you miss the point: both those wins were designed SOLELY to position Randy Orton as the top guy. To say anything else is both incorrect and foolish.

Bryan is in rarified air now. In all of WWE history, only a few faces have been as over for a sustained period of time as Bryan has been for the last year. Only Sammartino, Morales, Hogan, Hart, Undertaker, Rock, Austin, Cena, and MAYBE Michaels have ever been as over for a year or more as Bryan is and has been.

WWE once let the fans choose their heroes. The guys I just listed would tell you so. This time, however, they've deliberlately ignored the fans, almost deliberately angered the fans, for the sake of Triple H's chosen boys, the Randy Ortons and Batistas of the world.

What frightens me most is that WWE would hear the fans absolutely sabotage the Royal Rumble, then boo Batista out of the building again on Raw, and just ignore them. There are a million failed companies that will tell you that the customer is your best product designer. Somewhere along the way, WWE forgot this, and that's why they haven't made a new star in so long. Too bad for them, and unless this is one long winding road that somehow ends in Bryan getting a big match at WrestleMania, I can guarantee they'll never get a dime out of me again, and that's too bad. I really wanted to order the WWE Network, but if all I'm going to get is a steady diet of Orton/Batista/Cena/HHH while Bryan has meaningless matches and Dolph Ziggler thinks about killing himself, then why should I order? Why?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*After Raw last night, I'm hoping Bryan wins the Chamber and goes on to face Batista at WrestleMania...we can dream, right?

Stay tuned for a heartbreaken video review of Elimination Chamber in a months time in my sig. As if this one wasn't bad enough *


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

CMIsaac said:


> Batista should have returned after WM, and would have been a great choice to be the first to challenge Bryan for the title.


yes...


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

I wonder why they went ahead with the Rumble match without Daniel Bryan. They must have atleast thought about the crowd being pro-Bryan. Now they've somehow improvised it into a storyline but the plan was clearly Punk-HHH while discarding Bryan to the midcard.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Meh I'm still hoping Batista gets injured and can't compete.. I see no positive of him in ANY match at mania


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Vince, please just buy out Batista's contract and tell him to fuck off. Please


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

There's nothing about him that interests me. I can't wait until he fucks off again.


----------



## BVB4life (Apr 11, 2013)

Not watched wrestling in 6 months because I knew they would do this to D-Bryan and not give him what he wants, Vince hates Bryan because he's not jacked like a roid monkey not surprise this old fart is going to wrestlemania and not Bryan. WWE hate us fans and the wrestles we like so they put them down and don't give them a chance to shine!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked Dave during his final run. The skinny jean wearing, wind sucking,hipster has failed to capture my imagination though. Vince is paying him big money and gave him a sweetheart deal. You would think the middle aged mafioso would try to get his cardio up to speed before he arrived. It has been painful to see how gassed he has become. I almost think his match with orton should be a 3 minute squash just so he can avoid embarrassing himself any further. Big Dave has been quite the disappointment so far. Not to mention the unexpected consequences with Punk and Bryan that have resulted since Big Dave returned.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This has to be one of the worst returns in wrestling history. This is seriously a WCW esque situation
He returns, knocks bryan out of his spot, wins the Rumble, all the fans turn on him, he gets his ass booed out of the Rumble, he then walks in front of a casual Cleveland crowd and gets booed again, all the while proclaiming that he will Main event Mania "DEAL WITH IT". 
Then D-Bry goes back to the main event while WWE tries to think of a way to salvage the situation. But Batista's contract states that he MUST win the Title at Mania, a decision that could very well become one of the worst ever in the history of this company.

And now CM Punk quits claiming that the "View never changes"

Holy shit Vince fucked up. There was no need to bring back a past star to main event Mania. They had enough star power within the company


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

*Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

I love me Daniel Bryan, hell If I met him I would go crazy, he's the perfect hero and humble guy. But what does Batista's rumble win have to do with him as a person? I can't blame Batista it's just human emotion when everyone gang's up on you, you react to it. Most of us would because we don't like the feeling of isolation it's normal. I met the guy by the way and I can tell you Batista was amazing toward me, we got to talk and everything it was a great moment to meet a wrestler you saw develop over the years.

I just don't get how one instance labels a person a terrible human being. It's like me, I don't drink much at all(CM Punk advocate lol) but if I do have one am I an alcoholic? So Batista flipped off ONE person, how do you know its not a work for the eventual heel turn? Why jumped the gun and be like "oh wow what a douche".

If you all watched the I Walk Alone DVD, you can see just how humble Batista really is, and how much pro-wrestling meant to him. He got into it loving the sport. He literally chokes up about Eddie Guerrero in the DVD and how much Eddie meant to him. If he really was a "douche" why would he mention someone like Eddie in his own DVD? 

I just feel as though all this hate is unnecessary, he went out in 2010 in a weird way being Cena's punching bag and probably wanted a more satisfying ending to his career. Sure I wouldn't have had him win the rumble this year but he's only going to be around for 2 years why not let the guy do what he loved doing since 2002 for his last run? Bryan has plenty of time to win 2-5 rumbles in the future and he is certainly going to get his comeuppance, and beating a guy like Batista will give him ton of credibility.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

It's this rumor that Batista wouldn't return unless he's promised a RR win and title win at WM. Makes him seem like the ultimate glory hound.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Unknown2013 said:


> It's this rumor that Batista wouldn't return unless he's promised a RR win and title win at WM. Makes him seem like the ultimate glory hound.


Its an individual sport, everybody is a glory hound. Batista told them what he wanted and got it, can't blame him for that.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

Yeah but Rock returned he just was in a tag team match several months later, then a main event match with Cena non-title. Sure he did eventually get the title after almost two years but then he had to lose it to Cena at WM. Brock has been back for quite some time and only just know is even starting to entertain the idea of winning the title. Batista just shoots straight for the title and the big win moments right away.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

He was undeserving of that Royal Rumble win and certainly doesn't deserve main eventing WrestleMania and getting an obvious title win.

Other wrestlers worked hard in his 4 year absence to get the chance that's been handed to Batista because he's buddy with Vince/Triple H.

It's completely unfair and an asinine decision on WWE's part.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> He was undeserving of that Royal Rumble win and certainly doesn't deserve main eventing WrestleMania and getting an obvious title win.
> 
> Other wrestlers worked hard in his 4 year absence to get the chance that's been handed to Batista because he's buddy with Vince/Triple H.
> 
> It's completely unfair and an asinine decision on WWE's part.


:lmao:lmao:lmao "deserve" What the fuck are you talking about? It's not about who "deserves it", it's about making money. Batista = money. Got it?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

your daughter doesn't make a sex tape if your a good human!!!


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



I > U said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao "deserve" What the fuck are you talking about? It's not about who "deserves it", it's about making money. Batista = money. Got it?


Yeah, no duh.

I was talking in terms of why so many fans are shitting on him.

Though, I wouldn't go as far as to say he's a horrible human being. I don't know the guy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

Nobody's labelling him as a bad human. But the fans were right to shit on that Rumble victory. Their boos were directed more towards WWE's booking decisions than any single performer himself.

If only Batista had been brought in a bit later, he'd have received a much warmer reception.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

Batista was getting steady movie roles so they weren't going to convince him to come back to WWE so that he could be in the 4th biggest match of WM.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

Yeah but they have essentially shot themselves in the foot with the terms of his contract. He could still be in the title picture without winning the Rumble and there probably wouldn't be as much backlash.

Now his contract guarantees him leaving Mania as champion and that's most likely gonna be the main event. And WWE knows the fans will boo the match and the winner yet can't do anything about it. What a way to end your biggest ppv ever :lmao

Just an incredibly stupid business decision to negotiate a contract like that.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



p862011 said:


> your daughter doesn't make a sex tape if your a good human!!!



Your daughter doesn't even have sex if you're a good human!!! Besides, that sex tape sucked...so I've heard...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

The fans are mad at WWE for their treatment of Bryan, Batista just took the brunt of the abuse because he was the one to win the Rumble.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

Because he's a well known asshole.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



WynterWarm12 said:


> He was undeserving of that Royal Rumble win and certainly doesn't deserve main eventing WrestleMania and getting an obvious title win.
> 
> Other wrestlers worked hard in his 4 year absence to get the chance that's been handed to Batista because he's buddy with Vince/Triple H.
> 
> It's completely unfair and an asinine decision on WWE's part.


ok...still doesn't explain the venom everyone spews about *him*. Whether he made those demands or they offered him that, he'd be a fool not to take it. It's funny hearing people shit on him because he's trying to get his. Anyone in that same position would do the same thing



Quoth the Raven said:


> *Nobody's labelling him as a bad human.* But the fans were right to shit on that Rumble victory. Their boos were directed more towards WWE's booking decisions than any single performer himself.
> 
> If only Batista had been brought in a bit later, he'd have received a much warmer reception.


that's not true. AT ALL. I've seen posts hoping he gets injured, calling him a piece of shit, etc.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

That's just a knee jerk reaction from fans, I'd say. Wrestling fans are known to exaggerate with their "best ever", "worst ever", "he should be champion", "he sucks" etc.

Not a Batista fan but I personally booed the fact that he won and will headline WM, not the man himself.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



abrown0718 said:


> that's not true. AT ALL. I've seen posts hoping he gets injured, calling him a piece of shit, etc.


That's just the more extreme Bryan fans being overly dramatic after the Rumble. We all knew Dave was gonna win but they were just clinging to false hope. If WWE is gonna run with Cena as their top guy forever when he only gets 50% cheered at best then they should've known they would keep Daniel Bryan out of the Rumble to _try_ and protect Dave.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> This has to be one of the worst returns in wrestling history. This is seriously a WCW esque situation
> He returns, knocks bryan out of his spot, wins the Rumble, all the fans turn on him, he gets his ass booed out of the Rumble, he then walks in front of a casual Cleveland crowd and gets booed again, all the while proclaiming that he will Main event Mania "DEAL WITH IT".
> Then D-Bry goes back to the main event while WWE tries to think of a way to salvage the situation. But Batista's contract states that he MUST win the Title at Mania, a decision that could very well become one of the worst ever in the history of this company.
> 
> ...


You just don't understand the wrestling business. Wrestlers don't put butts in seats, roided up 45 year old former body builders are what put butts in seats :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

etrbaby said:


> Meh I'm still hoping Batista gets injured and can't compete.. I see no positive of him in ANY match at mania
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol @ you.

Hoping for someone to get injured 

:ti


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

I've never seen much indication that he's not a nice guy. My friend met him and said he stayed to sign stuff/talk longer than everyone else.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

Bryan's my favorite and I was pretty upset that Batista won the Rumble but I like Batista. It's just a really unfortunate situation. I just hope he realizes people aren't upset he's back they're more upset with the WWE.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

You dont have to like the man, his work or his possition on the card but label him as a "bad human" is too much. Every wrestler is a human being with strengths and weaknesses that only his beloved ones should be judging.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Best4Bidness said:


> I liked Dave during his final run. The skinny jean wearing, wind sucking,hipster has failed to capture my imagination though. Vince is paying him big money and gave him a sweetheart deal. You would think the middle aged mafioso would try to get his cardio up to speed before he arrived. It has been painful to see how gassed he has become. I almost think his match with orton should be a 3 minute squash just so he can avoid embarrassing himself any further. Big Dave has been quite the disappointment so far. Not to mention the unexpected consequences with Punk and Bryan that have resulted since Big Dave returned.


It isnt just bad for the WWE.

Big Dave is about to play a superhero in a big Marvel film, and is on TV being booed out of every ring he sets foot in.

This isnt what he planned.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

Requesting guaranteed title wins and rumble win is bad enough, telling fans to suck his balls and flipping them off is another. Oh, and yes, it is HIS fault. We are all responsible for our actions. Haven't seen Cena do those things and he gets it every night for years.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Batista needs to fuck off. Old man gets gassed just doing his entrance and is getting booed out of every city. They're really going to go through with Batista vs Orton main-eventing WM30. LMAO this fucking company is so deluded. That match is not worthy of headlining Smackdown. He comes in and pushed like that outta nowhere... the fans can't stand him him. He was and always will be a talentless meathead/HHH pal. 


He's not even big/muscly anymore:










Plenty of mid carders with better build.


At least 10 years ago he looked imposing:











Turn heel or GTFO. This guy won the Rumble in 2014 ffs... Only babyface Rumble winner to ever win and get booed out building.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

It might have something to do with his quote years ago about having to have 3somes on the road, because his wife was too weak from the chemo treatments to have sex or clean the house.


----------



## cminc (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

People hate that hes mind numbingly boring and alltogether colorless both as an athelete, actor and a wrestling character. No one hates him as a person because hes not entertaining. We hate him as a performer because hes terrible at it. 

Wheres all this money he equals, too? Ratings dont really seem to care, and no one outside our circles is even talking about him. Hes not a wrestler turned actor that got famous for doing that and is just coming back because he missed it, hes a wrestler thats only known for being a wrestler despite whatever else hes pretending he is. 

Signing batista is not like signing the rock.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Schmoove said:


> Its an individual sport, everybody is a glory hound. Batista told them what he wanted and got it, can't blame him for that.


this....you think if anyone else on the roster was offered his perks they would pass it up??of course not they would all jump on the opportunity well maybe except kofi since its not a midcard title anyways does that make thembad people?the answer NO


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

Batista cheated on his wife who had cancer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Turn heel or GTFO. This guy won the Rumble in 2014 ffs... Only babyface Rumble winner to ever win and get booed out building.


He's certainly the worst two time winner of the Royal Rumble, I'd imagine. But what about worst Rumble winner, period? hmmm


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



darksideon said:


> It might have something to do with his quote years ago about having to have 3somes on the road, because his wife was too weak from the chemo treatments to have sex or clean the house.


*"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *

And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> It's amazing what a difference a year can make. Had Batista returned last year he would have been heralded as the saviour of the masses for likely preventing Rock/Cena II. He comes back now and is instead preventing the people's chosen champion in Bryan and is getting booed out of the building. It's crazy when you think about it, how circumstances and just 1 year, 1 match (Cena/Rock) and 1 guy (Bryan) can change everything.
> 
> I do feel for him. The guy left as the number 2 star of his era and came back for a proper run, not a part time run but a proper run, and ends up getting shit on. It's because this isn't his era any more and quite frankly I don't think it's Cena's either. The fans have chosen Bryan and until he gets his moment in the sun, nothing else is going to matter, including Batista and his title chase. He just chose the wrong time, it's something that you can't predict but they're stuck in this situation now. I will say that him flipping people off and telling everybody to DEAL WITH IT is only adding fuel to the fire but then again, there isn't really any point in him trying to win the fans over. They're going with Bryan and there's nothing to be done about it at this stage.


Excellent analysis on things..


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?



Wow. Fuck you Batista.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*

Doesnt have anything against him as a human but he should not of won the rumble over Bryan.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow. Fuck you Batista.


Screw that man, I rather have John Cena win the title over Batista. At least Cena is a respectable person despite his staleness.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



cminc said:


> People hate that hes mind numbingly boring and alltogether colorless both as an athelete, actor and a wrestling character. No one hates him as a person because hes not entertaining. We hate him as a performer because hes terrible at it.
> 
> Wheres all this money he equals, too? Ratings dont really seem to care, and no one outside our circles is even talking about him. Hes not a wrestler turned actor that got famous for doing that and is just coming back because he missed it, hes a wrestler thats only known for being a wrestler despite whatever else hes pretending he is.
> 
> Signing batista is not like signing the rock.


You know what The Rock tends to come up every time a Batista thread comes up, so I guess every time a wrestler returns they are being portrayed as The Rock? How many times has this come up? NO ONE, outside of Austin can measure up SOOO? Your point? Christian is returning to SmackDown would you all make comparisons between Christian and The Rock? Nope. Batista must be high enough for you all to keep saying, "He's no Rock" otherwise you wouldn't have to mention The Rock is Big Dave was such a lower-midcarder. We get it he's no Rock, fine, so what? Did WWE reference this? No not at all. So Rock is ahead, that's no knock to Batista seeing how we don't TONS of names that can be compared to the Rock anyway.

Do you know how many wrestlers who have came and gone and couldn't even become the US Champion? Yeah.


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?


Doesn't sound like a guy who would give up his WrestleMania slot for Daniel Bryan.

Where did this quote come from? Did he seriously say this?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?


Did he really say this? I mean if then just wow....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



WSM111 said:


> Doesn't sound like a guy who would give up his WrestleMania slot for Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Where did this quote come from? Did he seriously say this?


I don't doubt it one bit, I had a boss who said more or less the exact same thing when his wife had I think lung cancer that metastasized into her spine and was in serious danger of being paralyzed. I lost what little remaining respect I had for him that day.

Neverminding the fact that the original owner of our company at the time had died that year of cancer as well, the whole moment just disgusted me, its not even something to joke about.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?


That quote is fake. It's supposed to be in his "Batista Unleashed" book but I found no trace of evidence for it except blogs and sites quoting eachother. Don't believe it until I see a screenshot or a photo of that quote in the book.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Hey at least he had an excuse to cheat - I mean he wasnt getting any at home. What do you want him to do, not have sex the rest of his life?

And he's hardly the first wrestler to do scummy things sexually, he's got nothing on Ric Flair.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> Hey at least he had *an excuse to cheat* - I mean he wasnt getting any at home. What do you want him to do, not have sex the rest of his life?
> 
> And he's hardly the first wrestler to do scummy things sexually, he's got nothing on Ric Flair.



Really? I mean like Really?


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Really? I mean like Really?


I have more respect a guy who cheats because he cant get any from his wife (Batista) than a guy who cheats because he can and its available (Flair)
Granted he should have gone about things in a different way.

But when Flair acts like a scumbag the smarks are all "Woooooooooo Nature Boy! Stylin and Profilin!"


----------



## Stavros_212 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Genius*

I've never known there to be so much anger with Wwe as a company than currently.
What with Bryan's being held back and now Punk leaving, there is true frustration at wwe and its 'authority'.
Much more than previous, more obvious, storylines.
So, can this possibly be one of the best works ever? Can Wwe be using the internet and social media to their advantage- to create buzz, spread rumours, and build passion?
Surely, in the year of Wwe's biggest transformation in decades, this would be the ideal way to build to a spectacular WM30 payoff? One where real passion comes to a head.

Just a thought....


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Genius*



Stavros_212 said:


> I've never known there to be so much anger with Wwe as a company than currently.
> What with Bryan's being held back and now Punk leaving, there is true frustration at wwe and its 'authority'.
> Much more than previous, more obvious, storylines.
> So, can this possibly be one of the best works ever? Can Wwe be using the internet and social media to their advantage- to create buzz, spread rumours, and build passion?
> ...


People will shit on you for saying it here, but I agree that would be awesome.

My issue is I personally don't want to watch it to see if it might happen. Punk was the guy that was the personal draw of the company for me, and I have no interest in a Batista world title shot. So it's like my interest is completely shot, I always go to Winghouse with my friends & watch the WWE PPVs, so I'll be there for Elimination Chamber, but that's it. Too many other promotions to keep up with.

WWE would be fucking genius to actually be doing this all in Kayfabe though, but I think that's our creative minds going to work. They haven't ever been smart enough to do something like this before, it's hard to give them credit now.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



jarrelka said:


> Doesnt have anything against him as a human but he should not of won the rumble over Bryan.


He shouldnt have won it over anyone at all. I don't think people should focus too much on Bryan, Batista in the Mania main event is just bad news, hes unfit, cant , it seems, even do a sit down power bomb, his signature fucking move for crying out loud, and could stand in for mystico the amount of botches he managed in 5 minutes.

He isnt good enough to main event mania any more, he is unprepared. Bryan is not the only one more suited to it, there are a dozen others too, I'd rather see Cena in the main event -again- than this jackass.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Batista is a great, fantastic heel. Bring back the spotlight, Dave. Bring back your superior attitude. It's best for business right now


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> I have more respect a guy who cheats because he cant get any from his wife (Batista) than a guy who cheats because he can and its available (Flair)
> Granted he should have gone about things in a different way.
> 
> But when Flair acts like a scumbag the smarks are all "Woooooooooo Nature Boy! Stylin and Profilin!"



It is not really her fault. In the end cheating is cheating, doesn´t matter why. But that is off topic. 

PS: Flair is just as much of an asshole as Batista is.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Batista needs to fuck off. Old man gets gassed just doing his entrance and is getting booed out of every city. They're really going to go through with Batista vs Orton main-eventing WM30. LMAO this fucking company is so deluded. That match is not worthy of headlining Smackdown. He comes in and pushed like that outta nowhere... the fans can't stand him him. He was and always will be a talentless meathead/HHH pal.
> 
> 
> He's not even big/muscly anymore:
> ...


How accurate.

Compare a picture of him with his arms up, winch decreases the muscular look. With a picture of him flexing 

:HHH2


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

EscapedIllusion said:


> Batista cheated on his wife who had cancer.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?





Quoth the Raven said:


> Wow. Fuck you Batista.





Bad News Ambrose said:


> Screw that man, I rather have John Cena win the title over Batista. At least Cena is a respectable person despite his staleness.


Because you're dumbasses who get worked?

That quote was made up. It's not something he said. Maybe go read his book where they claim to find this from where the man has nothing but absolute praise for his wife.



WSM111 said:


> Doesn't sound like a guy who would give up his WrestleMania slot for Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Where did this quote come from? Did he seriously say this?





#1Peep4ever said:


> Did he really say this? I mean if then just wow....


He didn't say it. I commend you for actually questioning it because you probably see how insane it sounds. It's made up and was probably written by some butthurt Batista hater. What makes it worse is people don't realise how stupid it is at first glance. How gullible would one have to be to actually read that and think someone would write that? It just shows people are willing to believe anything if it's against someone they don't like.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

After having almost a decade of John Cena shoved down our throats, if NOW, after he is at least no longer at the very top, fans are "angrier than ever," than that is completely ridiculous. Do people actually dislike Batista more than Cena? Is that possible?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He didn't say it. I commend you for actually questioning it because you probably see how insane it sounds. It's made up and was probably written by some butthurt Batista hater. What makes it worse is people don't realise how stupid it is at first glance. How gullible would one have to be to actually read that and think someone would write that? It just shows people are willing to believe anything if it's against someone they don't like.


The quote is obviously false, but he DID cheat on his wife who has cancer


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

BlueRover said:


> After having almost a decade of John Cena shoved down our throats, if NOW, after he is at least no longer at the very top, fans are "angrier than ever," than that is completely ridiculous. Do people actually dislike Batista more than Cena? Is that possible?


They don't. Batista is a victim of circumstance. WWE has basically pissed on fans for about 6 months now with Bryan not being given the title. The Royal Rumble is the just the latest in line of those things. With Batista winning the match, it just points to those fans that Bryan still won't get the title. This is the problem. There is absolutely no issue with Batista returning or even winning the Royal Rumble. The problem is why Bryan wasn't already champion since he beat Cena. They never should have given the title to Orton. If they had given the belt to Bryan and kept it there, you likely would have had a bunch of people loving Batista's return, including the general audience. WWE simply didn't anticipate things would become like this, but it's their own fault. No one wants to see Cena and Orton for the thousandth time. What most want to see is Bryan with the belt so they should have given it to him a few months ago and left him have a decent run.



Bossdude said:


> The quote is obviously false, but he DID cheat on his wife who has cancer


If I remember correctly, he was cheating on her, but stopped and stayed by her when he found out she has cancer. But then, if just cheating makes him a dirtbag (it does in my eyes to be fair), he's no different than Jericho, Undertaker and many other wrestlers who are all dishonest dickheads.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Back in 2009 Batista said on Hot 99.5 that he dated dated Kelly Kelly, Rosa, Melina, Tiffany and he had a "thing for twins"


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?


Was he fucking high when he said that? :deandre


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Please go away Big Dave, your time has come and gone.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Big Dave needs to turn heel. And he is totally getting ready for the divas.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

WrestleMania 10 ends with Bret Hart, the leader of the new generation, winning the WWE Championship. 

The end of WrestleMania 20 ends with both Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero, both as Champions, hugging as the show comes to a close. Two guy who you thought never had a chance at being on top. 

WrestleMania 30 ends with Batista as Champion and the fans shitting all over it? I sure as hell hope not. Both WM 10 AND 20 saw a drastic change in the future of the company. Basically, guys that you never though WWE would push were finally given the ball. Guy's who were never main eventers were given the top prize of the company. People were happy, the crowds were happy, it was a dawning on a new time. Now, were going to have a 45 year old Dave Batista as WWE Champion? That shows you how much times have changed, how much WWE has changed. Before, WWE gave the top belts to the hardest workers, the guy who were the most over, the guys who the crowds collectively liked and cheered for. Now, if they continue to go down the "give Batista everything" route, they basically ruined what could have been a very good PPV and a memorable WrestleMania with 80,000 chanting "YES" as the show goes off the air. Everyone's happy, the people who went to the show are happy. And we get a moment that only comes once in a lifetime.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> WrestleMania 10 ends with Bret Hart, the leader of the new generation, winning the WWE Championship.
> 
> The end of WrestleMania 20 ends with both Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero, both as Champions, hugging as the show comes to a close. Two guy who you thought never had a chance at being on top.
> 
> WrestleMania 30 ends with Batista as Champion and the fans shitting all over it? I sure as hell hope not. Both WM 10 AND 20 saw a drastic change in the future of the company. Basically, guys that you never though WWE would push were finally given the ball. Guy's who were never main eventers were given the top prize of the company. People were happy, the crowds were happy, it was a dawning on a new time. Now, were going to have a 45 year old Dave Batista as WWE Champion? That shows you how much times have changed, how much WWE has changed. Before, WWE gave the top belts to the hardest workers, the guy who were the most over, the guys who the crowds collectively liked and cheered for. Now, if they continue to go down the "give Batista everything" route, they basically ruined what could have been a very good PPV and a memorable WrestleMania with 80,000 chanting "YES" as the show goes off the air. Everyone's happy, the people who went to the show are happy. And we get a moment that only comes once in a lifetime.


Wrestlemania 20 was a stopgap because they basically had nothing for the future. It wasn't the dawning of anything.It's pure luck that it turned out that way. Wrestlemania 21 was when the dawning of a new time happened since WWE managed to find it's two new big stars.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Wrestlemania 20 was a stopgap because they basically had nothing for the future. It wasn't the dawning of anything.It's pure luck that it turned out that way. Wrestlemania 21 was when the dawning of a new time happened since WWE managed to find it's two new big stars.


Fuck, how didn't I add WM 21? You know, when WWE pushed two guys who were collectively over with everyone. Now, they're give a 45 years old who didn't do anything of note while he was gone for four years a main event push and the fans are shitting all over the supposed conquering hero. Man, have times changed.


----------



## fmwfan (Feb 2, 2008)

In a way I think it's kinda smart not giving Bryan the title yet. The way I look at it the longer they keep the title off Bryan. The more reaction he will get, and the more heat will be deflected on ''the authority". Chances are when Bryan gets the title he will be hot for a few months then everyone will get bored with it and want something new, much like punks wwe title reign. As for all the people who threaten to stop watching you are all full of shit . If you are that pissed off at the wwe then why are you watching now? Or online threatening to stop watching?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

fmwfan said:


> In a way I think it's kinda smart not giving Bryan the title yet. The way I look at it the longer they keep the title off Bryan. The more reaction he will get, and the more heat will be deflected on ''the authority". Chances are when Bryan gets the title he will be hot for a few months then everyone will get bored with it and want something new, much like punks wwe title reign. As for all the people who threaten to stop watching you are all full of shit . If you are that pissed off at the wwe then why are you watching now? Or online threatening to stop watching?


They're killing todays product for a maybe down the line. They wanted to condition fans never to believe in Bryan and yes, they succeeded to an extent with that, but they also conditioned fans not to believe in the product and that damages everyone seen as company men, Cena/Orton/Batista. Meh.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?


Absolutely NO WAY that's real? Link if it is. Would make him the biggest fucking idiot in the world.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

That supposedly quote is from his book. I havent read it so I cant confirm, if anyone has bought it let us know lol.

Shit be messed up if true. Ladies and Gentlemen, WrestleMania 30's main event!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?


I have no words right now. That's disgusting on a whole other level.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Big Dave Batista is our generations Scott Steiner.

Strap in and enjoy the show.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> WrestleMania 10 ends with Bret Hart, the leader of the new generation, winning the WWE Championship.
> 
> The end of WrestleMania 20 ends with both Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero, both as Champions, hugging as the show comes to a close. Two guy who you thought never had a chance at being on top.
> 
> WrestleMania 30 ends with Batista as Champion and the fans shitting all over it? I sure as hell hope not. Both WM 10 AND 20 saw a drastic change in the future of the company. Basically, guys that you never though WWE would push were finally given the ball. Guy's who were never main eventers were given the top prize of the company. People were happy, the crowds were happy, it was a dawning on a new time. Now, were going to have a 45 year old Dave Batista as WWE Champion? That shows you how much times have changed, how much WWE has changed. Before, WWE gave the top belts to the hardest workers, the guy who were the most over, the guys who the crowds collectively liked and cheered for. Now, if they continue to go down the "give Batista everything" route, they basically ruined what could have been a very good PPV and a memorable WrestleMania with 80,000 chanting "YES" as the show goes off the air. Everyone's happy, the people who went to the show are happy. And we get a moment that only comes once in a lifetime.


Bret Hart, "the leader of the new generation" failed big time. Guerrero and Benoit were awesome wretslers but they weren't draws.


i'm cool with WrestleMania 30 cause i'm going to enjoy seeing the heroes of my childhood like Ultimate Warrior, Hulk Hogan, Jake 'The Snake' Roberts (and maybe Sting) having one big moment and Batista, Lesnar, The Undertaker and CM Punk are almost gone.... i don't want to see the uncharismatic "flying goat" in the main event cause that's not what i except from the WWE. i rather having another awfull Cena vs Rock 3 then this shit.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> WrestleMania 10 ends with Bret Hart, the leader of the new generation, winning the WWE Championship.
> 
> The end of WrestleMania 20 ends with both Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero, both as Champions, hugging as the show comes to a close. Two guy who you thought never had a chance at being on top.
> 
> WrestleMania 30 ends with Batista as Champion and the fans shitting all over it? I sure as hell hope not. Both WM 10 AND 20 saw a drastic change in the future of the company. Basically, guys that you never though WWE would push were finally given the ball. Guy's who were never main eventers were given the top prize of the company. People were happy, the crowds were happy, it was a dawning on a new time. Now, were going to have a 45 year old Dave Batista as WWE Champion? That shows you how much times have changed, how much WWE has changed. Before, WWE gave the top belts to the hardest workers, the guy who were the most over, the guys who the crowds collectively liked and cheered for. Now, if they continue to go down the "give Batista everything" route, they basically ruined what could have been a very good PPV and a memorable WrestleMania with 80,000 chanting "YES" as the show goes off the air. Everyone's happy, the people who went to the show are happy. And we get a moment that only comes once in a lifetime.



Thank God they aren't having this train wreck at the Garden.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Why does everyone label Batista as this "bad human"?*



Jake Roberts said:


> *"Now, don't get me wrong, my ex-wife is the love of my life and I would never knowingly hurt her. However, while I was busting my butt on the road like a dog, she would sit around the house and do nothing. I mean, yeah, she had cancer, but she couldn't vacuum? And since the chemo made her "not in the mood", I had no choice but to have threesomes on the road. I mean, she's talented and I hated to see her waste her life like that when she could be a dancer, or maybe a nurse. But she's not a bad person and I take full responsibility for my actions, even though it was her fault." *
> 
> And people ask why some posters don't like Batista?


What a scumbag


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> They don't. Batista is a victim of circumstance. WWE has basically pissed on fans for about 6 months now with Bryan not being given the title. The Royal Rumble is the just the latest in line of those things. With Batista winning the match, it just points to those fans that Bryan still won't get the title. This is the problem. There is absolutely no issue with Batista returning or even winning the Royal Rumble. The problem is why Bryan wasn't already champion since he beat Cena. They never should have given the title to Orton. If they had given the belt to Bryan and kept it there, you likely would have had a bunch of people loving Batista's return, including the general audience. WWE simply didn't anticipate things would become like this, but it's their own fault. No one wants to see Cena and Orton for the thousandth time. What most want to see is Bryan with the belt so they should have given it to him a few months ago and left him have a decent run.


This, it has very little to do with Batista, anybody not named Bryan would have gotten shit on for winning the Rumble. He was just at the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^ Reigns winning wouldn't have caused that big a shitstorm. There may have actually been some cheers. I know people wanted Bryan in the Rumble, and for him to win it- but they also didn't want Batista winning it.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

I think people are disappointed that the Rumble was wasted so that we can see Batista vs Orton Mark 100. Of all the new possible guys that Batista could work with - Punk, Sheamus, Bryan, Lesnar etc - we have to see the same old shit again.

His return was lacklustre, then the next week he's in the rumble for 15 minutes and then is headlining Wrestlemania. At no point have we been given a reason to be excited that Batista is back, other than the fact he's Batista. He's been gone four years, and it's not even like Lesnar who was legit the UFC Heavyweight champ and Rock who was a big movie star (and was twice as big as Batista anyway) in the time they were gone.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> This, it has very little to do with Batista, anybody not named Bryan would have gotten shit on for winning the Rumble. He was just at the wrong place at the wrong time.


Well, in all honesty, it also didn't help that he came back with a full on "i'm here and if you don't like it you can suck my dick" attitude. 

It was the worst planned and worst way to ingratiate yourself back to an audience that's already picked its champion. It was obvious that he didn't study what was going on in the WWE, nor was he properly prepared or briefed. They simply thought that the minute his music would hit everyone would forget about Bryan.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't imagine Batista being so much of a mark where he has to win the belt at Mania. I think if Vince and Hunter sat him down and told him that if he wants to remain a babyface for his movie this summer they need to hold off on his title win until after Bryan gets his run. Batista's run as a face is in severe jeopardy now but if he wins the belt as a face at Mania I see a backlash that would be really hard to recover from.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

IT AINT EASY BEING SLEAZY.....................


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

#Mark said:


> I can't imagine Batista being so much of a mark where he has to win the belt at Mania. I think if Vince and Hunter sat him down and told him that if he wants to remain a babyface for his movie this summer they need to hold off on his title win until after Bryan gets his run. Batista's run as a face is in severe jeopardy now but if he wins the belt as a face at Mania I see a backlash that would be really hard to recover from.


I don't know that he was that much of a mark, he probably just wasn't that keen on the business in general, especially full-time at 45. The RR & WM title win was probably thrown in by Trips/Vince to sweeten the pot and give Dave that last bit of convincing to sway him.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> ^^^ Reigns winning wouldn't have caused that big a shitstorm. There may have actually been some cheers. I know people wanted Bryan in the Rumble, and for him to win it- but they also didn't want Batista winning it.


Even Punk might've gotten some pops, albeit more like "we'll take what we can get" pops. What's insulting about Dave is that he just strolls in after a four year vacation and does fuck all to earn this spot over guys who have busted their ass in the company for the last year or more and are WAY more over than Batista has ever been (to my recollection). 6 days was just not enough to get me behind Dave as a Rumble contender, let alone winner. I MIGHT have tolerated it if I had four to six months worth of story lines invested in him. That's the minimum. Hell, even if Bryan had been gone for the past six months and then came in as a surprise entrant and won I might be a bit sour on it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They did try to drag Rock down to Cena's level with the 'he left the WWE and wasn't loyal' plot point. I wonder if the real payoff to that is happening now where the fans accept a narrative the WWE put in front of them, only not the narrative they wanted, the narrative they wanted was "The Animal is BACK!" Its dumb having him cut promos on Orton. His first obligation should be to address the fans, but that moment has passed. Now he's just a guy a large majority of the fan base dislikes. Its been 2 weeks and he feels like public enemy number one on the internet.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

No fan of Batista but the quote about his ex-wife is 100% BS.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I got the ebook on a back disk and i bareley rememeber cause it was 2007 and it was s short read but the "headlines" of the book are

***
Page 3-4 (on writing this book)
What do people want to know about me? And why do they want to know? I don't pretend to be a deep thinker. I don't talk that much. When I do, I say what I honestly feel, and I say it plainly, in just a few words. That's rare today, maybe - enough to have gotten me in trouble at different times - but that's not a reason to write a book.
***
Page 19-20 (on his favorite wrestler with a HUGE picture of the WARLORD in his phantom of the opera style gear)
I watched a bit of pro wrestling as a kid. I think my favorite wrestler was The Warlord. Sometimes I get teased about that. Most people don't know who the Warlord was. If you ask them who their favorite was when they were a kid, they'll always say Hulk Hogan or Macho Man, Ric Flair or maybe Dusty Rhodes. 
I say the Warlord and people say, "Who?"
***
Page 62 (after a story about puking at the Power Plant and Sergeant Buddy Lee Parker)

I wonder how much talent he chase out of there. The goddamn WCW went under not too much longer after that. Maybe there's a connection.

(later)

Hey, Sarge, if you're reading this-I think about you every day, you f' piece of sh*t.
Yeah. You're a f' piece of sh*t.
*** 
Page 84 (on OVW)

I think on a lot of interviews since I've become famous, just because of the questions I've been asked, I've focused in on a lot of the negatives of Ohio, what I didn't learn, what I failed to figure out. I never really got to speak about what I did learn. So let me take the time now to focus on a few other things I did pick up there, and that I am grateful for having been taught. 

One thing that I always loved about Jim Cornette is the fact he's a huge buff on the history of wrestling. He would make us study. We read Lou Thesz's book, Hooker: An Authentic Wrestler's adventures inside the bizarre world of professional wrestling, to get a feel for the industry, especially as it was during the eighties and erly nineties. He gave us another book whose title I don't recall, but which had a lot of information on older wrestlers, guys who passed away. And we watched shoot interviews with Cowboy Bill Watts. Watts was an old-school wrestler and wrestling promoter who had a tremendous store of information and stories about wrestling.
*** 
Pages 141-142 (on Bubba)

BUBBA DUDLEY IS AN *******

The match continued for a while, and it was just a nightmare. When it ended, they haulded Randy out in an ambulance. I followed in a car. Even Bubba Dudley got hurt, injuring his back.

Or so he claimed.

See, the thing that really, really drives me crzy about that night was that Bubba Dudley bitched out Randy while he was being put into the ambulance. Bubba started yelling at Randy, claiming that because of landing on Randy's foot, he had hurt his back.

Excuse me?

Because Bubba broke Randy's foot by landing on it and crushing it, Bubba's back hurt and it was Randy's fault.

Yeah, that's it. Randy's in the ambulance with a broken foot and Bubba's screaming and yelling at him.

And you know, usually if somebody gets injured in your match, or even if it's ajust a guy you work with, at some point you try to give him a call to check on him and see how he's doing. You want to show a little bit of concern. He's a coworker, and whether you were responsible or not, it's just a polite thing to do. The right thing to do. Show you care.

Needless to say, Bubba never gave me or Randy a call just to see how we were doing. Nothing.

In my opinion, Bubba Dudley is a jerk-off. He's one of those people who used to always bully guys and throw his weight around just because he had a good position in the company. He'd been around for a long time and he was one of those veterans who'd always treated the rookies like sh*t. He treated me like sh*t. He treated Randy like sh*t. To this day, I can't forgive him.

I don't have a whole lot of bad things to say about people, but Bubba Dudley will always be a piece of sh*t in my book.

***
Page 113 (on Chris Benoit)
It's difficult to mention Chris now without thinking of the horrible events in June 2007, when the police say he killed his wife and son and then committed suicide. I don't know what demons were possessing him. The Chris I know wouldn't have done that.
***
Page 203 (on the Undertaker calling him out for saying Smackdown wasn't as good as Raw)
"If you have something to say, or you want to light some fire under out asses, you go to the guy and tell him. Directly," said Undertaker. "That's what being a leader is. Bring this sh*t up in the locker room. Don't go to the goddamn press and put it out there. We got all these guys who are very talented and working their asses off and who think you're dogging them, for no reason. You're just setting yourself up to be a target."
***
Page 206 (on his series with JBL)
You would think, two big guys like us, the matches ought to be great. But for some reason we didn't have very god chemistry. We were like oil and water. We struggled, and I could never quite figure out why. I almost think that sometimes you get a much better match when you have a mismatch between the wrestler: you know, a bigger guy and a smaller guy. Or contradicting wrestling styles.
I have more of a brawling style and so does JBL, so maybe that was the reason we didn't quite click. We tried, but it just didn't take off.
*** 
Page 215 (the night before Eddie's passing)
Eddie called me that night, pretty late. I think it was about two in the morning. I was already sleeping, so he left a message.
At that time, I was champion. The plan was to pass the title back to Randy. But I wanted them to put it on Eddie. I'd told him earlier that I was going to Vince to ask him to do that. 
Well, Eddie called me and left a message saying that he really appreciated what I was going to do, but that it was the wrong decision. Randy should be champ, not him.
***
Page 225 (on Mark Henry injuring him in 2006)
I felt he was compeletly reckless. We try to give our best in all our matches, but he took me out for a long time. He took a lot of money out of my pocket, a lot of money away from my family. And the injury took a lot of money, I believe, out of the company. I still to this day can't figure out what he was thinking.
Mark's got a good heart, and like I said, he didn't intentionally hurt me. But it was still careless.
***
Page 249
King Booker had become champion while I was gone, and I think in his opinion I didn't give him the professional courtesy or respect that any veteran wrestler, let alone the champion, desceves. Which was true. I showed up at the photo shoot and I pretty much said hello to everybody except him.
I had a personal problem with Booker, which was why I was rude. People have pushed me to talk about the person aspects, but I don't care to go into it. We move ahead. And the point is, no matter how I felt, I should have at least been respectful and said hello, not acted as if he didn't excist. He's e earned respect in this business. I didn't show it, and I was wrong.
***
Page 263
My wife thought I was sleeping with Melina right off the bat, while we were still married. It wasn't true, but it did make me feel guilty about being friends with her.

Since then, as I've said, Melina and I have gotten closer and our relationship has become physical. That's caused a bit of controversy, but I don't give a sh*t. She's my friend, and I love her very much.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

You should be happy that a proven veteran came back after a 4-year hiatus. 

Problem with all the hate is you don't even know if it was HHH or Vince that went to Dave and told him "Hey big man, we'd love to have you back and we would give you a chance to headline WM and win the RR, let's work things out for a few years!" Would you turn that down? 

Is it taking away from other guys who have busted their ass for the past year? Yes but that is and has always been the nature of the beast. 

He didn't come back as a "part-timer" as many people would refer to him as. He signed a 2-year contract and came back as a proven star in the business with cross promotional attributes that would benefit the WWE if the brought him back, and they did.

It should be an encouraging sign that people return to the business after exploring other options.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, I read Batista's book too. He came across as a giant douche. Really never understood why Nitro never stood up to Batista about Melina neither. Reminds me so much of the HBK/Sunny/ Skip situation.


----------



## Dat_Tazz (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

By the IWC you mean Bryan and Punk marks right?...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

"Proven" fpalm


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

It clearly isn't just the IWC who aren't interested in him, listen to the reactions he's had.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

You don't tell me what to do.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

It doesn't really matter who made the call, Batista represents the problem that people have had with the company for a while. They refuse to truly invest in new and interesting wrestlers and continually rehash the same guys over and over.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

Hi Dave. Fuck you.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Djbousquet said:


> You should be happy that a proven veteran came back after a 4-year hiatus.


You need to get a grip and actually _think_. 

The WWE audience has made their choice, and the WWE ignored them and put Batista in that spot.

Internet fans overreact about lots of things, but this isn't one of them. Batista looked like he was about to have a heart attack after about 3 minutes in a goddamn battle royal. How the hell is he supposed to carry a WrestleMania main event?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

Because of this thread I hate Batista even more now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

*lol no.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

*My biggest pet peeve on a forum is when people get ass burn when their favorite wrestlers get shit on. You have upset me, OP. I'm mad at you. Posters like you are consistently a problem for me.*





Spoiler



*Nah, I'm kidding. But this thread is pretty terrible though.*


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

I really didn't care about him coming back. I don't really care about any part-timer or older star returning that much, actually. And, Batista returned for a big payday and the promotional aspect. If he's going to be around for two years, he could've had a WM main event with a build that made sense and didn't necessarily shove the current roster's rising stars aside. If he WATCHED the product and was a FAN who loves the industry like people say he does, he'd have known his place wasn't in the main event this year.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

Who's IWC?

I'm sure that everyone will stop hating Batista after this thread unk2

What has he proven besides sucking at everything?

Oh right, absolutely nothing.

Well fuck him then.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Therapy said:


> "Proven" fpalm


You can facepalm all you want but anyone in this business for 10 plus years deserves to be called a proven veteran. Whether you like them (as a wrestler or person) or not is a completely different opinion.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Between this thread and the feeling sorry for John cena not having a high profile match at mania thread, I'm starting to wonder exactly what woodwork these ideas are coming from??? Lol 

Anyway, fuck batista. I didn't lile him when he was here the first time and I could care less now. Of they go with Orton and him for mania I hope the crowd shit all over it. 

I want to see NEW faces on top, new stories, new wrestlers, new angles. New. New. New. I don't even care if all the new guys stumble a bit. I want new! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Djbousquet said:


> You can facepalm all you want but anyone in this business for 10 plus years deserves to be called a proven veteran. Whether you like them (as a wrestler or person) or not is a completely different opinion.


What awful logic. Yes, being in the business for 10 years makes you a veteran, but it doesn't make you "proven". Barry Horowitz was on the WWE roster forever. Does that make him a "proven veteran," whatever the f*ck that means?


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



FalseKing said:


> Who's IWC?
> 
> I'm sure that everyone will stop hating Batista after this thread unk2
> 
> ...


My only problem with Batista coming back was him taking the Rumble. I could've cared less in every other aspect.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

Fuck Batista. He is dogshit. He was gassed after a minute of action at the Rumble, has managed to botch a Spear and a Spinebuster, cut two completely forgettable promos, and doesn't even look two great. 

There is no way in hell he deserves to have won the Royal Rumble over Daniel Bryan. Batista not only is boring as fuck, but he is awful in the ring. Mark my words, if he faces Orton at 'Mania, it won't be a pretty sight. In fact, even if he were to face someone like Bryan, it would very barely be a good match, at this point. 

The fans clearly wanted Bryan over Batista. Not just the smarks. Even the fucking casuals have been booing Batista. He is worthless in comparison to Bryan and the fact that he won the Rumble and not him is a travesty, no matter how you look at it. Part-time or not. 

Bryan has worked his ass off for so long, and deserved it. Batista left, returned after four years, and won the Rumble. Expect an overwhelming majority of fans clearly want nothing to do with him if he is booked as more important than Bryan.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



A Man Named Bruce said:


> *My biggest pet peeve on a forum is when people get ass burn when their favorite wrestlers get shit on. You have upset me, OP. I'm mad at you. Posters like you are consistently a problem for me.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the guy who got mad after I said that Punk is replaceable.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

I hope he breaks his legs.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Djbousquet said:


> You can facepalm all you want but anyone in this business for 10 plus years deserves to be called a proven veteran. Whether you like them (as a wrestler or person) or not is a completely different opinion.


A proven veteran would be in actual wrestling shape. The only thing he is going to work in the ring is his heart rate


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

Batista being bad isn't a bad thing. It's actually a really cool thing.

The problem is, it might have been 10, not to say 15 years since the WWE had a more perfect storyline ready to book for mania, by having Bryan win the rumble and win the title at mania, and they picked a different route. Batista is just the target of all the heat cuz he's the guy in that spot - just like Rey was the one at #30 in the rumble.

If Batista hadn't won the Rumble but rather Shamus had, and instead Batista was being booked towards a Lesnar/Batista WM Match? No one would becomplaining about Batista (notice how no one is complainign about Shaemus btw?).

Again, the problem is not Batista. the problem is Bryan should have had the spot, not in 15 years have the WWE "Universe" been more unanimous about who they want to see in that spot.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



I > U said:


> Says the guy who got mad after I said that Punk is replaceable.


Maybe that's because he isn't?


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

Batista sucks bro. Get over it


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



hng13 said:


> It doesn't really matter who made the call, Batista represents the problem that people have had with the company for a while. They refuse to truly invest in new and interesting wrestlers and continually rehash the same guys over and over.


And when they do the audience rarely gives them a chance. Shamus was WWE champion, the audience didn't care. Miz was WWE champ, no one really cared. Del Rio is certainly new and he is pushed heavily, Rumble, titles, no one cares. Ryback was rising as the next big thing, but all the stupid Goldberg chants didn't stop. Punk and Bryan took a good while to become popular and I would say it was more freak circumstances that pushed them to the top. Basically as much as fans complain about "old guys coming back," it is also extremely rare that they get behind and really give a new talent a chance.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Fuck Batista. He is dogshit. He was gassed after a minute of action at the Rumble, has managed to botch a Spear and a Spinebuster, cut two completely forgettable promos, and doesn't even look two great.
> 
> There is no way in hell he deserves to have won the Royal Rumble over Daniel Bryan. Batista not only is boring as fuck, but he is awful in the ring. Mark my words, if he faces Orton at 'Mania, it won't be a pretty sight. In fact, even if he were to face someone like Bryan, it would very barely be a good match, at this point.
> 
> ...


Another ignoramus. WWE would go out of business if someone like you was in charge. Keeping Bryan as an underdog is what's best for business, deal with it.



RhodesForWHC said:


> Maybe that's because he isn't?



He's not John Cena, he can easily be replaced by Bryan. Fact.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Batista's like Lawler, he shows up to work having no idea what's going on and manages to get himself hated at best and ignored at worst. How about some midcard stories not involving titles, or hell any at all? No, let's drop that so Batista can promote his movie while winning WM. I don't care if he'll be around for two years, if he takes away time from the midcard he's not helping the WWE in the long run.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



I > U said:


> Another ignoramus. WWE would go out of business if someone like you was in charge. Keeping Bryan as an underdog is what's best for business, deal with it.


Yeah, OK, I am definitely the ignoramus. It's funny how you mention that WWE would go out of business if I was in charge.

Of course, ignoring the fans is what one must do. Without the fans, the WWE is fuck all. If the majority of fans have made it clear they want D Bry in the ME pronto, and you feed them some worthless past his prime cunt who can't even properly execute a move anymore and very few give a fuck about in relation to guys like Bryan, than you will definitely be doing what's best for business. Continue to ignore the fans. Great.

Thank you for educating me.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

:sandow saves them one at a time!

Edit- What happened to the Sandow smiley?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



I > U said:


> He's not John Cena, he can easily be replaced by Bryan. Fact.


:lol "Fact".

Get your head out of your ass, please. Punk and Bryan are very different. Punk's stronghold is his skill on the stick, Bryan's is a combination of his character/gimmick, and his in ring action. Obviously, Punk is great in terms of in ring psychology, however, what appeals most to the average fan about him is his skill on the mic. His promos.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> :sandow saves them one at a time!
> 
> Edit- What happened to the Sandow smiley?


The Sandow smiley got bumped down the card after it lost to the one-armed cena smiley.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*

The fact that man was able to walk into the WWE and immediately got a Rumble Win, a title shot and a slated WrestleMania main event and win, annoyed the shit out of me.
And I'm not even mad because I'm a "Bryan mark". 
More as a person who respects the hard work these guys been putting in during Batista's absence. 
To watch the WWE spit in their talents' faces again is just ugh.

I felt so insulted watching that overrated fuck get gassed out after coming out at number got damn 28 at the Royal Rumble.
If he really demanded all those perks in the contract, the least his ass could do was be in fucking shape when he came back.
Any semblance of conditioning would have made me happy. 
The dude actually has to catch his breath after his entrance. Ummm the hell is that bullshit?

Do I really have to watch a slow ass Orton and an out of shape Batista at WrestleMania?
Holy shit fpalm lol

I can't blame the man for taking up on such a great contract. He was guaranteed it all without having to do the work.

But my god did him coming back make things shitty and fist the other guys in the locker room deep and hard.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



BlueRover said:


> And when they do the audience rarely gives them a chance. Shamus was WWE champion, the audience didn't care. Miz was WWE champ, no one really cared. Del Rio is certainly new and he is pushed heavily, Rumble, titles, no one cares. Ryback was rising as the next big thing, but all the stupid Goldberg chants didn't stop. Punk and Bryan took a good while to become popular and I would say it was more freak circumstances that pushed them to the top. Basically as much as fans complain about "old guys coming back," it is also extremely rare that they get behind and really give a new talent a chance.


Because that's not how you push new talent. You have to give them time to connect with the people. Pushing someone so fast to the moon doesn't usually works.

I don't think people have a problem with old guys coming back. The problem is when they take the spot of the wrestler that people have been cheering for during all the year. For example, Taker doesn't take anyone's spot, because nobody can replace him. Either he comes or there is no "Streak match".

The cases of Lesnar and Rock were special and understandable, but Batista, specially at a time where people were screaming for someone new at the top, is too much. Not saying it is bad to have him around, the problem was giving him the Rumble, which is one of the most prestigious achievements, and probably the one that helps a superstar the most to solidify his career.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Maybe that's because he isn't?


he is just like hogan was, just like stone cold was, just like the rock was, just like cena will be, just like orton will be and the vanilla midgets will be

only delusional fan boys think otherwise


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> Back in 2009 Batista said on Hot 99.5 that he dated dated Kelly Kelly, Rosa, Melina, Tiffany and he had a "thing for twins"


:ti:ti:ti

Hilarious.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Kemil22 said:


> he is just like hogan was, just like stone cold was, just like the rock was, just like cena will be, just like orton will be and the vanilla midgets will be
> 
> only delusional fan boys think otherwise


Please rephrase this in a manner in which you make a clear point. I do not understand what you are trying to get through with this.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



RhodesForWHC said:


> Please rephrase this in a manner in which you make a clear point. I do not understand what you are trying to get through with this.


stars come and go everybody has to be replaced at some point and if punk leaves he will be

the wwe isnt going to cease to exist over this


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Kemil22 said:


> stars come and go everybody has to be replaced at some point and if punk leaves he will be
> 
> the wwe isnt going to cease to exist over this


It's pointless to argue with Punk marks. That kid really thinks WWE will go out of business because Punk walked out. Ridiculous.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Kemil22 said:


> stars come and go everybody has to be replaced at some point and if punk leaves he will be
> 
> the wwe isnt going to cease to exist over this


I never said it would. I said that Punk isn't replaceable in the sense that no one can truly "replace" him in the role he served on the card. No one is very similar to him right now in the WWE, and no one possesses Punk's mic skills. He was unique and will not be able to be replaced by anyone else currently on the roster, at least as I know it.



I > U said:


> It's pointless to argue with Punk marks. That kid really thinks WWE will go out of business because Punk walked out. Ridiculous.


When did I say WWE would go out of business because Punk is quitting? Once again, get your head out of your ass, please.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, how does the WWE get this guy over? Cutting promos against Orton isn't going to get the job done.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the way to get him over would have been made to make him lose the rumble and have to struggle to get the belt but "sports entertainment" apparently means trying to recapture the spectacle of hogan by bringing back all these hulking brutes to dominate and batista is not the hulk hogan of 1984. only with lesnar does it work because he's brock lesnar.


----------



## jtav (Jun 26, 2007)

checkcola said:


> So, how does the WWE get this guy over? Cutting promos against Orton isn't going to get the job done.


I'd play on the RL story by turning him heel and having HHH throw over Orton for him. Make him the most insufferable prima donna possible who gets all kinds of perks aaand cash from corporate. Then, when the time is, right, Bryan or whoever dethrones him.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



MaybeLock said:


> Because that's not how you push new talent. You have to give them time to connect with the people. Pushing someone so fast to the moon doesn't usually works.
> 
> I don't think people have a problem with old guys coming back. The problem is when they take the spot of the wrestler that people have been cheering for during all the year. For example, Taker doesn't take anyone's spot, because nobody can replace him. Either he comes or there is no "Streak match".
> 
> The cases of Lesnar and Rock were special and understandable, but Batista, specially at a time where people were screaming for someone new at the top, is too much. Not saying it is bad to have him around, the problem was giving him the Rumble, which is one of the most prestigious achievements, and probably the one that helps a superstar the most to solidify his career.



So people need to blame the bookers ( :trips :vince )and not Batista.... Dude saved the RAW brand by himself after the Orton's fiasco and was the biggest draw in 2005. Did you really exepcted that he's back to pout over Titus? 

You can't blame him to take place of others superstars cause the roster is very poor and dude left in 2010.... they had 4 years to building new stars but they failed at this game ( The Nexus, The Miz, Del Rio, Ryback, King Sheamus )


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hate away, the guy it's practicing? because his cardio and ring rust not gonna be fixed lifting weighs and fucking divas backstage, worst of all it looks like he only gonna wrestle on ppv's, hope I'm wrong because any ring action he had since his return looks extremely amateur'ish.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



4hisdamnself said:


> So people need to blame the bookers ( :trips :vince )and not Batista.... Dude saved the RAW brand by himself after the Orton's fiasco and was the biggest draw in 2005. Did you really exepcted that he's back to pout over Titus?
> 
> You can't blame him to take place of others superstars cause the roster is very poor and dude left in 2010.... they had 4 years to building new stars but they failed at this game ( The Nexus, The Miz, Del Rio, Ryback, King Sheamus )


Indeed, it´s bookers fault. If you were Batista and they paid you a lot of money and gave you the Rumble, you wouldn't say no. He just did what he was told and paid to do. The problem is who had the terrible idea to give him the Rumble.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



4hisdamnself said:


> and was the biggest draw in 2005.


Big accomplishment there.

/


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ohhhhh so cute. He even said please... :bigdave


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Some of the Bryan and Punk marks on this forum remind me of the One Direction fans in the UK.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



MaybeLock said:


> Indeed, it´s *bookers* fault. If you were Batista and they paid you a lot of money and gave you the Rumble, you wouldn't say no. He just did what he was told and paid to do. The problem is who had the terrible idea to give him the Rumble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Best4Bidness said:


>


SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Best4Bidness said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



MaybeLock said:


> Indeed, it´s bookers fault. If you were Batista and they paid you a lot of money and gave you the Rumble, you wouldn't say no. He just did what he was told and paid to do. *The problem is who had the terrible idea to give him the Rumble*.


That would be Big Dave himself.

He wasn't "told" to do anything, it was written into his CONTRACT that he wins the Rumble and the title. That means him signing was dependent on those conditions.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That would be Big Dave himself.
> 
> He wasn't "told" to do anything, it was written into his CONTRACT that he wins the Rumble and the title. That means him signing was dependent on those conditions.


Is there any proof of this? I´ve seen many people mention that Dave wanted that in the contract, but I still think that HHH and co. simply believed that Batista winning the Rumble was good for business and fans were going to like it. 

Anyway, in case of being correct, why the hell do they sign that contract? It´s still their fault IMO.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



MaybeLock said:


> Is there any proof of this? I´ve seen many people mention that Dave wanted that in the contract, but I still think that HHH and co. simply believed that Batista winning the Rumble was good for business and fans were going to like it.
> 
> Anyway, in case of being correct, why the hell do they sign that contract? It´s still their fault IMO.


The same reason they brought in The Rock.

Difference is The Rock is a global move star and arguably the GOAT. 

Batista on the other hand isn't close to any of those things.

Also Bryan wasn't this over the past 2 years when Rock headlined WM.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not sure if it's been posted in this thread yet, but:






One of those Hitler subtitle videos (haven't seen one of them in a long while). Ending is amazing (watch the whole video though, it's awesome)...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Who is Batista? A failed c level actor, emabarassing mma fighter who before was a top star in a failing wrestling generation, headlines wm30. He's no Rock who was the accomplished actor and before was on top while wrestling popularity was at its peak. 

He is no former ufc champion Lesnar who can be argued became an even bigger star leaving wwe. 

Both are actually younger than grandpa batista. 

lol wwe


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



BlueRover said:


> Miz ... Del Rio ... Ryback ... fans complain about "old guys coming back," it is also extremely rare that they get behind and really give a new* talent *a chance.


Key word being "talent." And none of those names have it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm in.


Batista has shrunk so much. The concept of big wrestlers no longer applies to Batista in my opinion. He's about my size now, only my legs are bigger. And I only lift as a hobby, not as a professional athlete. He's not much bigger than Daniel Bryan at this point. I was really shocked with Batista in his skinny jeans, but then disappointed with his conditioning on his return. 

I felt that was his main draw, his physique and athletisism. Now he has neither and is getting a WM XXX match over Daniel Bryan? ok. cool. I ain't even mad.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*What if Big Dave's return...*

Was a surprise at the rumble? Would the response have been any different?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: What if Big Dave's return...*

No


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: What if Big Dave's return...*

Probably not. The issue isn't exactly around Batista's return. A lot of people were actually happy about it. The issue is with his supposed iron-clad contract that guaranteed a Rumble win and WM main event with the title going to him. The WWE has already done that twice with the Rock and no matter how much they would like to believe it, Batista is not Rock and never will be. 

Also the final nail on the coffin was Bryan being kept out of the Rumble. Had Batista returned at the Rumble and Bryan had not been in it, I think the reaction would've been more of a muffled disappointment and not as insane as it turned out to be. At that point no one would've known any details of his contract and therefore wouldn't have known how to react.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



MaybeLock said:


> Anyway, in case of being correct, why the hell do they sign that contract? It´s still their fault IMO.


I know. I don't get it either. I thought the WWE would rather not sign stars to contracts where they had creative control to that extent. Isn't that one of the biggest reasons behind never signing Sting that they didn't want him to have creative control? I've seen so many shoots where many contracts weren't signed because of arguments over creative control. 

I think the Rumble and WM main event were offered to him and of course he said yes.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: What if Big Dave's return...*

I dunno, I think if nobody was expecting to see Batista and he comes out and wins a Rumble that Bryan isn't in, the reaction could have been even worse.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: What if Big Dave's return...*

It's verrry hard to have returns be a surprise these days with instant social media.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: What if Big Dave's return...*



Danjo1986 said:


> It's verrry hard to have returns be a surprise these days with instant social media.


Jericho says hi


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



I > U said:


> Says the guy who got mad after I said that Punk is replaceable.


*I negged you, doesn't mean I was mad. It was just a terrible post. *


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Booo Batista!!!!! CM Punk, Danial Bryan, Y2J, AJ Lee is hot!!!! Rabble Rabble Rabble!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

To me, surprise pops aren't that big a deal. Batista was always a one night pop kind of guy anyway. You got to position him so he matters and feels like a member of the roster and not just some outsider who is stepping over people to take a spot. Jericho never felt like that.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

IWC wet dream at 1:00 :ti


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

I think that I'm the archetypal Batista hater. I didn't like him ten years ago, I don't have any interest in him now. The highlight of his career, which I'll admit to enjoying, was the collapse of Evolution. Whatever the plans are for Batista, I think it was the wrong move to have him win the Royal Rumble, especially leading to Wrestlemania XXX. He could've returned the day after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

the modern myth said:


> I think that I'm the archetypal Batista hater. I didn't like him ten years ago, I don't have any interest in him now. The highlight of his career, which I'll admit to enjoying, was the collapse of Evolution. Whatever the plans are for Batista, I think it was the wrong move to have him win the Royal Rumble, especially leading to Wrestlemania XXX. He could've returned the day after Wrestlemania.


Yeah, I agree. Whether Batista stipulated a Rumble win and WrestleMania title win in his contract we'll never know, but the fact that WWE believed this would get people excited for WrestleMania XXX demonstrates a staggering lack of intuition regarding their audience.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I don't really mind Batista being back... ok the guy appeared to be gassed at the Rumble really early on... so I'm concerned I guess, but the real problem - what the hell is up with him wearing those retarded outfits? lol, that stuff does not look cool, it looks like shit the kids from that "You got served" movie would wear.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*WWE: 8 Controversies Batista Has ALREADY Caused Since Returning*
Read more at http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-8-co...aused-since-returning.php#XlAYmjxEQeVdCV0V.99



> 8. Calls Alberto Del Rio A ‘C’ Level Worker
> 7. The B Level Era
> 6. Stealing Daniel Bryan’s Spot
> 5. Pushing CM Punk Out Of WWE
> ...


That's their rundown. Feels very WCW-like.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

checkcola said:


> *WWE: 8 Controversies Batista Has ALREADY Caused Since Returning*
> Read more at http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-8-co...aused-since-returning.php#XlAYmjxEQeVdCV0V.99
> 
> 
> ...


I was excited to see him as Drax before he returned to WWE. 

I'm no longer excited. 

He killed my Guardians Of The Galaxy hype.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like he has secured a big role for himself afterwards in a movie with Eric Roberts as "The Drug Dealer #1."

Mooooovin' on up.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

And to think if he would have never came back.......


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

checkcola said:


> *WWE: 8 Controversies Batista Has ALREADY Caused Since Returning*
> Read more at http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-8-co...aused-since-returning.php#XlAYmjxEQeVdCV0V.99
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha best part!:
*
That is ultimately the biggest controversy – WWE thought they brought back a massive face, instead (through the fault of Batista AND creative) they have now got a huge heel on their hands. And yet he is completely invested in as a babyface all the way through to April.
*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



I > U said:


> deal with it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Enough with the Batista hatred IWC.....*



wrestlinggameguy said:


>


:lol


----------



## RefillPad82 (Jan 31, 2014)

batista is a real champ


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Fuck off Dave, no one likes you!


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

How fuck batista tried MMA with this horrible cardio?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet Flair still has better cardio than Once-Big Dave. The 60 minute man vs the 60 second man. Book it, Vince.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

Batista winnning rumble is a prove that clique stil runs the show... it is HHH and his hand pick guys who are as bad as he has been for years running the show.. Batista is 45 years old guy who has been away for years from wrestling.. He has no business coming back and winning the rumble and main eventing wrestlemania when there are clearly better wrestlers in WWE right now... How is that fair to the likes of Punk and Bryan who are not only more popular than Batista but also better wrestlers and better performers. How is that fair to PUnk and Bryan who have been working full time all year long.. taking bumps here and there.. 

So i blame HHH for this and full support Punk for what he did. I only wish Bryan could have taken a stand too and walk away.

Can you imagin both of them leaving the WWE and going home?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Source: F4WOnline
- WWE officials were initially disappointed with the reaction that Batista got for his return but when the ratings came in and they were high, officials decided that it wasn't Batista's fault. They blamed it on the fans in Dayton, Ohio. The feeling now is that Dayton won't be getting a pay-per-view anytime soon.

I did not see this posted. I guess if this is true they do live in fantasy land. The ratings bumped up because people were interested in seeing Batista initially but his shitty debut followed by the Bryan Fuck up and the Rumble and I do not see ratings staying up. Now with the punk problem this could go down as worst signing in years. The think when other places shit on there shows and and then the WMXXX main event maybe they will realize it was not Dayton but their fuck up. But I have my doubts. The people in charge think they know better than everyone. After reading that rise up article I think they might be in a load of trouble.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Considering Batista will continue to get shat on they'll have to avoid a lot of places in the future besides Dayton, by their retarded logic.

I'm absolutely sure this report is true and they'll blame the city. The people in charge of this company are clueless,incompetent idiots.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

- As previously reported, WWE Superstar Batista signed a two-year contract with WWE. While Batista isn’t under the same type of “special deal” that a Brock Lesnar or a Rock would be under, he is going to be taking an approved hiatus due to some film promotional commitments that he is scheduled to be a part of at different times.

TWO FUCKING YEARS :banderas


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ever since this kid Batista re entered the WWE, he's been getting better every week and connecting with the fans. He's been trodden upon in kayfabe by washed up rejects like Daniel Bryan and Orton, but he'll overcome the odds and the whippersnapper will be able to get his comeuppance against Orton at Wrestlemania, establishing his name in the buisness. Honestly I could see this guy wrestle for maybe 10 years into the future while guys like Big E Langston, Rusov and Ziggler will be on Social Security. I can definately see the crowd cares about Dave Batista, and like Jim Ross says he has a great future in the buisness. Maybe this young man could get a chance at the Streak or win the Royal Rumble again. Maybe he can win Money in the Bank and cash in on himself at Summerslam. 

Honestly the sky's the limit for this new star. Here's to the WWE.


----------



## whatever1234 (Jan 28, 2014)

im Glad Batista is back. He is here to save the WWE


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

whatever1234 said:


> im Glad Batista is back. He is here to save the WWE


I really hope you are joking


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

chops52 said:


> I really hope you are joking


Dave is the hero that WWE deserves, but not the one it needs right now... and so the IWC and Smarks'll hunt him... because he can take it... because he's not a hero... he's a silent guardian, a watchful protector... an Animal.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> Dave is the hero that WWE deserves, but not the one it needs right now... and so the IWC and Smarks'll hunt him... because he can take it... because he's not a hero... he's a silent guardian, a watchful protector... an Animal.


Fuck that shit. He's Bane with that damn nuke claiming, "WWE Universe, this is your liberation!"


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

whatever1234 said:


> im Glad Batista is back. He is here to save the WWE


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll wait and see if he gets better. My problem with him now is so far he looks bad (he didn't even do an actual Batista Bomb to ADR). THat and he definitely thinks he's a bigger star than he really is. I just wish we were getting Brock/Batista at Mania. Batista/Orton would be really lame, even if it's not the last match on the show (which I sincerely doubt it would ever be considered for that). Brock/Batista/Orton would be fine with me.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

I've started streaming and downloading the PPV's the day after for the past 2 or 3 months. Previous to that I paid for every single one of them since probably 09? Trust me, I feel so much better streaming and downloading them. 

1 - I'm missing nothing. They're usually awful.
2 - It's free. I'm saving 20 quid.
3 - I don't get that anger at 4 15am after it goes off and it's been shit.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't believe I'm going to say this but if WWE's plan in bringing in Batista was to get me to appreciate Cena more it worked.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Jakall said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this but if WWE's plan in bringing in Batista was to get me to appreciate Cena more it worked.


Thought everyone knows Cena is better than Batista.

So much people are better than Batista that his labeled return as some 'big thing' is truly awful.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

You people can all rip on Batista for not being very good in the ring or taking Wrestlemania spots from people who deserve it because it's true, whether you people like it or not though he is a reasonably big star, bigger than 95% of the current roster and yes that includes the newly departed CM Punk or Daniel Bryan.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Phantomdreamer said:


> You people can all rip on Batista for not being very good in the ring or taking Wrestlemania spots from people who deserve it because it's true, whether you people like it or not though he is a reasonably big star, bigger than 95% of the current roster and yes that includes the newly departed CM Punk or Daniel Bryan.


Batista has 628k Twitter followers. CM Punk has 2.13 million. 

Give me facts about how Batista is a bigger star in 2014 than CM Punk. Don't make up BS. Because he's not, not in the smark or casuals mind.

LOL Cody Rhodes fan lol. How does it feel that Goldust is pushed more and Cody is a nobody?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Batista has 628k Twitter followers. CM Punk has 2.13 million.
> 
> Give me facts about how Batista is a bigger star in 2014 than CM Punk. Don't make up BS. Because he's not, not in the smark or casuals mind.
> 
> LOL Cody Rhodes fan lol. How does it feel that Goldust is pushed more and Cody is a nobody?


I don't care if Goldust is getting the spotlight over Cody? Goldust is a veteran and deserves some final time in the spotlight. I'm sure Cody is learning a lot from his older brother, Cody will get his time in the future so it's not that big of a deal.

I like CM Punk and I like Daniel Bryan, my comment wasn't to have a go at those guys. First why don't you come up with a better reason other than Twitter followers? That's not a true way of proving how popular someone is to the masses as millions of people and hundreds of thousands of wrestling fans don't have Twitter.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Phantomdreamer said:


> I don't care if Goldust is getting the spotlight over Cody? Goldust is a veteran and deserves some final time in the spotlight. I'm sure Cody is learning a lot from his older brother, Cody will get his time in the future so it's not that big of a deal.
> 
> I like CM Punk and I like Daniel Bryan, my comment wasn't to have a go at those guys. First why don't you come up with a better reason other than Twitter followers? That's not a true way of proving how popular someone is to the masses as millions of people and hundreds of thousands of wrestling fans don't have Twitter.


My valid statistic is the only one that is available and fact. In 2014 social media dominates and those who spend money use the internet in some aspect. 
You can go on any wrestling forum, WWE's Facebook page, Twitter profiles etc. I guarantee you that CM Punk has a much larger fanbase than Batista in todays world.
Especially when you consider Punk has a significant fanbase outside of wrestling. He's well known in the MMA world, many of UFC's top stars follow him on Twitter. 
Add to that the obvious Rock/punk/goth/emo/comics/geeks crowd which is more relevant today than ever. 628k is nowhere near 2.13mill, that is proof enough.

Also, ''Cody's time will come'' - He's been in WWE since 2007 and received 16493 pushes. How many more failed pushes does it take? He's white Kofi.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Batista?? Should be in the Rumble, but shouldn't have won. He's been gone for 4 years!! How does this makes any creative sense what so ever?? How does this make any kayfabe sense what so ever?? 

Just poor booking by Vince and co. Make Batista lose the Rumble, then out back when interviewing, make Lesner attack him.

Boom...Batista/Lesner WM30 :datass


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> My valid statistic is the only one that is available and fact. In 2014 social media dominates and those who spend money use the internet in some aspect.
> You can go on any wrestling forum, WWE's Facebook page, Twitter profiles etc. I guarantee you that CM Punk has a much larger fanbase than Batista in todays world.
> Especially when you consider Punk has a significant fanbase outside of wrestling. He's well known in the MMA world, many of UFC's top stars follow him on Twitter.
> Add to that the obvious Rock/punk/goth/emo/comics/geeks crowd which is more relevant today than ever. 628k is nowhere near 2.13mill, that is proof enough.
> ...


Ok say what you want about Cody, if you don't like the guy that's fine, you can like and mark for who you want, I don't judge you for that. Ok Punk has over 2 million twitter viewers, does he draw 2 million people to watch the show? Not that I have seen and I keep tabs on the ratings. A lot of people watched for Batista's return (although it's yet to be proven if he can sustain those viewers.

Batista is a bigger name in the general public than Punk is, he has done movies, was a big player in the WWE the last 10 years. I think more people in the world would recognise Batista than they would Punk.

We're both entitled to our own opinions anyway, let's just see how it pans out and how the ratings go.


----------



## SerapisLiber (Nov 20, 2012)

Phantomdreamer said:


> First why don't you come up with a better reason other than Twitter followers? That's not a true way of proving how popular someone is to the masses as millions of people and hundreds of thousands of wrestling fans don't have Twitter.


The burden of evidence is upon the person advocating the claim. If you have claimed that Batista is a bigger star than Punk, then the burden of proving that claim is upon you. If G-Rated has claimed that Punk is a bigger star than Batista, then the burden of proving that claim is upon him/her[?].

First line of evidence offered for Batista>Punk: None.
First line of evidence presented for Punk>Batista: The *much* higher Twitter following.

Evidence offered to rebut that first line of evidence: None.

Just hand waving and saying "nope give more" doesn't progress the credibility of your claim. Why on earth should the opposition have to give two lines of evidence for every one (or zero) lines of evidence you give. "hmkay dat's one but you gots ta give me anuder b4 I gives u won 2."

That's not how hypotheses progress.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldnt pay 80 cents for this:

http://shop.wwe.com/Batista-Royal-Rumble-2014-Winner-Commemorative-Plaque/39162,default,pd.html?dwvar_39162_color=No%20Color&start=1&cgid=shop-wwe-products-memorabilia-plaquesandtickets


----------

